# The 2014 College and NFL Football Thread



## Vaneyes

This just in. GPS reduces soft tissue injuries. 

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/page/hotread140326/gps-technology-nfl-game-changer


----------



## Katie

The mere title of your thread sent me screaming to the dark confines of my "therapy closet" . Didn't we just have a Super Bowl and National Title Game? I'll get back to you after Brazil....VIVA WORLD CUP! /kat


----------



## EricABQ

Football has no offseason anymore. 

There are big happenings in the world of American football, both college and pro. The Northwestern players won the first round of their attempts to unionize. And, of course, we have the draft coming up which ESPN is covering like it's the D-day invasion. Football never ends, they just take a break from playing the actual games.


----------



## Vaneyes

I see in a ESPN report (via USA Today) concerning civil rights, that Famous Jameis' thorn remains to be.


----------



## Bulldog

EricABQ said:


> Football has no offseason anymore.
> 
> There are big happenings in the world of American football, both college and pro. The Northwestern players won the first round of their attempts to unionize. And, of course, we have the draft coming up which ESPN is covering like it's the D-day invasion.


That's the best joke I've heard all week!


----------



## Vaneyes

FSU responds to the USA Today story.

http://www.tallahassee.com/article/...n-handling-Jameis-Winston-case?nclick_check=1


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> That's the best joke I've heard all week!


Then, Bulldog, you haven't read the Beijing hotel's brochure joke.


----------



## Vaneyes

Infamous Jameis? The latest on this Heisman Trophy winner.

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/4/30/5668004/jameis-winston-arrested-shoplifting-crab-legs-publix


----------



## Vaneyes

More on Crabgate.

It seems Infamous Jameis cannot multitask.

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/5/1/5671316/jameis-winston-crab-image-management-florida-state

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2014...rocery-store-selling-jameis-winston-crab-legs


----------



## Vaneyes

2014 NFL Draft:

http://insider.espn.go.com/nfl/draft/history


----------



## Vaneyes

Good article in USA Today re Infamous Jameis. The kid is so unaware, he needs a handler 24/7? I'm not buying the unaware part, and apart from team-associated traveling and events, how is the school to handle or guard him in the "off hours"? They can't. Both he and his father need some smart pills. Otherwise, it could another wasted life which had such promise.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...crab-legs-nfl-alleged-sexual-assault/8969103/


----------



## Vaneyes

The changing face of college football. Johnny Touchdown, Johhny Football, Johnny Golf, whatever, will always find new ways to make a buck off their image/likeness.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...fit-texas-uses-house-johnny-built-new-stadium

Johnny Manziel found himself embroiled in another controversy. This one down Texas way. Namely, the Byron Nelson golf tournament pro-am. The tournament had been promoting him as playing in their pro-am event today. Yesterday, he cancelled his participation, saying he was required in Cleveland for team requirements.

http://thesportsnews.info/johnny-ma...am-at-byron-nelson-citing-browns-obligations/


----------



## Vaneyes

NFL Buffalo Jills sue.


----------



## Vaneyes

Infamous Jameis busted by animators.


----------



## Vaneyes

Infamous Jameis to appear as witness at a disciplinary hearing. What's wrong with this picture? :lol:

http://espn.go.com/college-football...casher-ronald-darby-face-disciplinary-hearing


----------



## Vaneyes

Less than three months 'til kickoff! 

Meanwhile...

Johnny Football's drafted by baseball's Padres. No chance he'll ever play. I expect Infamous Jameis will go much higher by some MLB team next year. There's a better chance that he'll play some MLB, thinking back to Deion Sanders.

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/11048210/johnny-manziel-drafted-san-diego-padres-28th-round

Trial begins Monday re NCAA athletes being paid for their marketable images.

http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/11045682/ed-obannon-lawsuit-ncaa-paying-players-set-begin


----------



## Vaneyes

An excerpt from Morgan Spurlock's (CNN) college football investigation, on whether players should be paid.





'NCAA settles with former athletes'

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/story/_/id/11055977/ncaa-reaches-20m-settlement-video-game-claims

Antitrust trial (suit against NCAA) begins...

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...nnon-takes-stand-landmark-antitrust-suit-ncaa


----------



## Vaneyes

"Johnny Football's" rookie contract with the Cleveland Browns has been announced. $8.25M over 4 years. Over $6M is guaranteed, if he's a total bust.

A fair contract, weighing hype, physical stature, and the Cleveland TV market.

He better have a good O-Line, or the li'l guy isn't going to last long. If he ignores the pocket, he'll be fresh meat and won't last long.

http://www.cleveland.com/browns/index.ssf/2014/06/cleveland_browns_agree_to_term_7.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Famous Jameis' dad says his son will be at Florida State for two more years...until he gets his degree.

However, ESPN pollsters aren't buying it. One more year they say. Poll margin 79% to 21%.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ears-florida-state-seminoles-according-father


----------



## Vaneyes

Update (6.23.14) re NCAA anti-trust trial...

http://grantland.com/features/ed-obannon-ncaa-trial-lawsuit/


----------



## Vaneyes

Infamous Jameis update.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...chases-disability-loss-value-insurance-policy


----------



## Vaneyes

Auburn QB Marshall has been suspended for their opener 'gainst Arkansas, and Miami (Fla.) QB Olsen has been suspended for their opener 'gainst Louisville.

I initially poo-poo'd these annnouncements, that is until I learned who the opponents were. It's conceivable that both Auburn and Miami could lose these games. 

Commendable suspensions, considering. However, I will not partake of a leap of logic, and say all schools are scheduling tougher opponents earlier. Far from it, still.

Now, FSU and Infamous Jameis' Crabgate. Is it unreasonable for me to entertain that IJ maybe should've been suspended 'gainst Okie State, an opener in Arlington, Texas? 

Instead, Coach Jimbo Fisher let a lame baseball team suspension stand for that "crime".


----------



## Vaneyes

'*College Football Playoff basics*'

http://espn.go.com/college-football...otball-playoff-basics-how-works-decides-teams

Wouldn't it be something, if the 13's choices didn't resemble either major poll. 13, I don't like that number. And, Connie Rice!


----------



## Lukecash12

Good stuff, good stuff. Chekwa breaking up several passes, both Woodley and Moore with a sack. Fields was looking sloppy in coverage, I can't believe the Raiders D still hasn't gotten with the program and worked on press coverage, we give way too wide of a berth. Still overall seeing some great things on the defensive side. Offensively it was very sloppy, I think I counted around ten dropped passes. 95 yards in penalties, how ridiculous. But Murray was pretty solid, made some beautiful cuts to the line, especially when he cut to the weak side. McFadden, he makes me happy when he's not on IR, that 23 yard run was beautiful what with the solid decision at the line, a nice broken tackle and then a sweet stiff arm that I haven't seen from him for a while now.

From everything I've seen so far, I'm pretty hopeful about Raider's O line, and our D line will be sweet. I hope to see another hundred tackles out of Woodson, feels good to have a true Raider like him at home. Maybe he's been rubbing off on Chekwa. Carr wasn't looking too bad, his rating won't show it because of all the dropped passes but those intermediate throws were mostly accurate, can't believe Rivera dropped those passes that were literally right on the numbers. Olawale was looking good, and Reece was a savage like always. Probably the most frustrating was Holmes and Rivera dropping passes, the false starts on the line, and the lack of press coverage.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Infamous Jameis update.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...chases-disability-loss-value-insurance-policy


Do those policies cover inability to play due to being in jail for alleged rape?


----------



## Vasks

Two weeks from now!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Do those policies cover inability to play due to being in jail for alleged rape?


Thanks for asking. That's gone, didn't you hear? They're on to alleged Civil Rights infringement now.

I am somewhat surprised a rider for crab bites wasn't included. Maybe that's covered elsewhere.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tonight, RG3 vs Johnny Football.

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2014/0...ff-against-manziel-and-the-browns-106173.html


----------



## JACE

I'll be with more than 100,000 other people in Sanford Stadium in Athens, GA on August 30th, watching the Georgia vs. Clemson game.










I've been counting down the days. Less than two weeks to go. 

_Gooooooooo DAWGS!!!! Sic 'em! Woof. Woof. Woof._


----------



## Guest

Looking for big things this season from the Tide. Currently ranked #2 in the preseason poll, but that doesn't mean that much.


----------



## Lukecash12

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for asking. That's gone, didn't you hear? They're on to alleged Civil Rights infringement now.
> 
> I am somewhat surprised a rider for crab bites wasn't included. Maybe that's covered elsewhere.


Man, you fellas aren't even talking about football. I've never heard the words "Civil Rights" in a playbook.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sounds like Marshall's back-up has been smoking, too.:lol:

http://espn.go.com/college-football...burn-tigers-qb-win-heisman-trophy-backup-says


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Looking for big things this season from the Tide. Currently ranked #2 in the preseason poll, but that doesn't mean that much.
> 
> View attachment 49080
> View attachment 49081
> View attachment 49080


Smack, or do you have some late-breaking?


----------



## Vaneyes

Lukecash12 said:


> Man, you fellas aren't even talking about football. I've never heard the words "Civil Rights" in a playbook.


In this case, it's an end run.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Smack, or do you have some late-breaking?


Nope, just don't think FSU can go back-to-back, and it has been too long since the SEC won the championship. Curious to see how this new abbreviated playoff system will work.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Nope, just don't think FSU can go back-to-back, and *it has been too long since the SEC won the championship*. Curious to see how this new abbreviated playoff system will work.


What am I missing?


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> What am I missing?


Well, given that the SEC had a perfect streak from the 2006-2013 seasons of winning the BCS championship, then one year without winning is too long. And even last year, they came within 3 points. And while Alabama does have the distinction of winning back-to-back championships recently, FSU does not - they did go to the big game in consecutive seasons, but did not win both times.

Now don't get me wrong - Alabama is fully capable of choking at some inconsequential point and blowing their chances. I just like them a lot better for getting to the big game than FSU.


----------



## Vaneyes

FSU and 'Bama in the big game. Delayed one year because of a fluke play.

Oregon, Ohio State, and Oklahoma are getting a lot of talk. Maybe next year.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> FSU and 'Bama in the big game. Delayed one year because of a fluke play.
> 
> Oregon, Ohio State, and Oklahoma are getting a lot of talk. Maybe next year.


The Buckeyes frequently get a lot of talk, and then when they get to the big game, they get a lot of laughter at how pathetic they play against the SEC. I know - I was there in Columbus both times they got humiliated by the SEC. I would put more stock in Oregon and Oklahoma.


----------



## JACE

Looks like Ohio State has also lost their star QB, Braxton Miller, for part (all?) of the year. Shoulder injury. 

I'd say that's a big-time hit to OSU's NC hopes.

...Not to mention their sad record against the SEC, as DrMike so eloquently has reminded us.


----------



## Guest

With the whole country broken up into different conferences, most of the time you get regional ball. The ball they play up in the Big 10 (is it even called that anymore?) just doesn't seem to be very useful when playing outside the conference. The SEC football seems to be good at not only playing in the SEC, but also playing other conferences, including the Big 10, the Big 12, the Pac 10, and even the ACC.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> With the whole country broken up into different conferences, most of the time you get regional ball. The ball they play up in the Big 10 (is it even called that anymore?) just doesn't seem to be very useful when playing outside the conference. *The SEC football seems to be good at not only playing in the SEC, but also playing other conferences, including the Big 10, the Big 12, the Pac 10, and even the ACC*.


Not only football. Of course there can be a price to pay for all that on-the-field/court success. For instance, the SEC produces people like Aaron Hernandez.

Conference Scholastic Ranking (US News 2012): First to Worst

1. ACC
2. Big 10
3. Pac 12
4. Big East
5. SEC
6. Big 12


----------



## Guest

Yes, well the Pac 12 gave us O. J. Simpson. That is a bit of a stretch.

And the scholastic rankings are beside the point. Joe Paterno held his players to very high standards - too bad that didn't apply to his assistants, or himself, when it really mattered.

At any rate, I would wonder how big the difference is between 1st and 6th. And surely there must be some REALLY smart schools in the ACC to counterbalance FSU, which is the only real powerhouse right now in terms of football in that conference. I remember that it was not so long ago that FSU was in tight competition to be the number 1 party school in the nation.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Yes, well the Pac 12 gave us O. J. Simpson. That is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> And the scholastic rankings are beside the point. Joe Paterno held his players to very high standards - too bad that didn't apply to his assistants, or himself, when it really mattered.
> 
> At any rate, I would wonder how big the difference is between 1st and 6th. And surely there must be some REALLY smart schools in the ACC to counterbalance FSU, which is the only real powerhouse right now in terms of football in that conference.* I remember that it was not so long ago that FSU was in tight competition to be the number 1 party school in the nation.*


A not-so-respectable 12th now.

1. Syracuse University, New York
2. University of Iowa, Iowa
3. University of California-Santa Barbara, California
4. West Virginia University, West Virginia
5. University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, Illinois
6. Lehigh University, Pennsylvania
7. Penn State University, Pennsylvania
8. University of Wisconsin-Madison, Wisconsin
9. Bucknell University, Pennsylvania
10. University of Florida, Florida
11. Miami University (Ohio), Ohio
12. Florida State University, Florida
13. Ohio University-Athens, Ohio
14. DePauw University, Indiana
15. University of Georgia, Georgia
16. University of Mississippi, Mississippi
17. Tulane University, Louisiana
18. University of Vermont, Vermont
19. University of Oregon, Oregon
20. University of Delaware, Delaware


----------



## Vaneyes

New "Domers" unis. Touchdown Jesus sells out. Under Armour pays $90M for 10 years.

http://www.und.com/view.gal?id=164657


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> A not-so-respectable 12th now.
> 
> 1. Syracuse University, New York
> 2. University of Iowa, Iowa
> 3. University of California-Santa Barbara, California
> 4. West Virginia University, West Virginia
> 5. University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, Illinois
> 6. Lehigh University, Pennsylvania
> 7. Penn State University, Pennsylvania
> 8. University of Wisconsin-Madison, Wisconsin
> 9. Bucknell University, Pennsylvania
> 10. University of Florida, Florida
> 11. Miami University (Ohio), Ohio
> 12. Florida State University, Florida
> 13. Ohio University-Athens, Ohio
> 14. DePauw University, Indiana
> 15. University of Georgia, Georgia
> 16. University of Mississippi, Mississippi
> 17. Tulane University, Louisiana
> 18. University of Vermont, Vermont
> 19. University of Oregon, Oregon
> 20. University of Delaware, Delaware


My alma mater, BYU, is frequently in competition with West Point and the Air Force Academy for the bottom of that list.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> My alma mater, BYU, is frequently in competition with West Point and the Air Force Academy for the bottom of that list.


Or, numero uno of another list.

TOP 20 SOBER SCHOOLS

1.Brigham Young University, Provo, Utah
2.Wheaton College, Wheaton, Illinois
3.U.S. Military Academy, West Point, New York
4.Calvin College, Grand Rapids, Michigan
5.Thomas Aquinas College, Santa Paula, California
6.College of the Ozarks, Point Lookout, Missouri
7.Gordon College, Wenham, Massachusetts
8.Grove City College, Grove City, Pennsylvania
9.U.S. Coast Guard Academy, New London, Connecticut
10.City University of New York-Brooklyn College, Brooklyn, New York
11.City University of New York-City College, New York, New York
12.Wesleyan College (Georgia), Macon, Georgia
13.U.S. Naval Academy, Annapolis, Maryland
14.Franklin W. Olin College of Engineering, Needham, Massachusetts
15.City University of New York-Queens College, Flushing, New York
16.Mills College, Oakland, California
17.St. Olaf College, Northfield, Minnesota
18.University of Houston, Houston, Texas
19.Nazareth College, Rochester, New York
20.University of Dallas, Irving, Texas


​


----------



## Vaneyes

*Johnny Football* isn't good enough to start for the Browns.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...-brian-hoyer-starting-quarterback-2014-season


----------



## Vaneyes

Sooners *Mixon* out for season, after punching woman in face.

Anger issues, I'd say. But, maybe that'd work on the field of play.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/11372291/joe-mixon-oklahoma-sooners-suspended-season


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Sooners *Mixon* out for season, after punching woman in face.
> 
> Anger issues, I'd say. But, maybe that'd work on the field of play.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/11372291/joe-mixon-oklahoma-sooners-suspended-season


Hmm, I'm not sure it provides any insight into his ability on the field - punching a young woman in a bar as compared to facing down a 200+ pound lineman - not in the same ballpark. If he is found guilty and spends a year in prison, do they still earmark precious scholarship money for him, as opposed to somebody who is able to NOT punch women in the face?


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Or, numero uno of another list.
> 
> TOP 20 SOBER SCHOOLS
> 
> 1.Brigham Young University, Provo, Utah
> 2.Wheaton College, Wheaton, Illinois
> 3.U.S. Military Academy, West Point, New York
> 4.Calvin College, Grand Rapids, Michigan
> 5.Thomas Aquinas College, Santa Paula, California
> 6.College of the Ozarks, Point Lookout, Missouri
> 7.Gordon College, Wenham, Massachusetts
> 8.Grove City College, Grove City, Pennsylvania
> 9.U.S. Coast Guard Academy, New London, Connecticut
> 10.City University of New York-Brooklyn College, Brooklyn, New York
> 11.City University of New York-City College, New York, New York
> 12.Wesleyan College (Georgia), Macon, Georgia
> 13.U.S. Naval Academy, Annapolis, Maryland
> 14.Franklin W. Olin College of Engineering, Needham, Massachusetts
> 15.City University of New York-Queens College, Flushing, New York
> 16.Mills College, Oakland, California
> 17.St. Olaf College, Northfield, Minnesota
> 18.University of Houston, Houston, Texas
> 19.Nazareth College, Rochester, New York
> 20.University of Dallas, Irving, Texas
> 
> 
> ​


Wow, the Air Force Academy is no longer on the list! Wonder if that has anything to do with the recent legalization of pot in Colorado . . .


----------



## Vasks

JACE said:


> I'll be with more than 100,000 other people in Sanford Stadium in Athens, GA on August 30th, watching the Georgia vs. Clemson game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been counting down the days. Less than two weeks to go.
> 
> _Gooooooooo DAWGS!!!! Sic 'em! Woof. Woof. Woof._


What a terrific and nerve-wracking way to start the season.


----------



## Vasks

DrMike said:


> Looking for big things this season from the Tide. Currently ranked #2 in the preseason poll, but that doesn't mean that much.
> 
> View attachment 49080
> View attachment 49081
> View attachment 49080


For the Tide, I think they'll be fine as long as their new quarterback has outstanding talent around him.


----------



## JACE

Vasks said:


> For the Tide, I think they'll be fine as long as their new quarterback has outstanding talent around him.


Agreed. Their running game is going to be EXCELLENT. The QB just needs to be a "game manager."


----------



## JACE

Vasks said:


> What a terrific and nerve-wracking way to start the season.


Yes!!! 

With Todd Gurley and Keith Marshall in the backfield, I think our offense will be fine. But I don't really know what to expect from our defense. I think there's going to be lots of scoring by both teams.


----------



## amfortas

Vaneyes said:


> TOP 20 PARTY SCHOOLS:
> 
> 5. University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, Illinois


Woo hoo! My (graduate school) alma mater comes in at number 5.

Makes me wonder how much I missed.


----------



## amfortas

My 49ers were outscored 57-3 in the first two preseason games. Hopefully, it doesn't mean too much. 

On the plus side, many of this year's rookie draft class--including DB Jimmie Ward, RB Carlos Hyde, C Marcus Martin, LB Chris Borland, WR Bruce Ellington, DB Dontae Johnson, and DE Aaron Lynch--look like keepers on an already loaded roster.


----------



## Skilmarilion

amfortas said:


> My 49ers were outscored 57-3 in the first two preseason games. Hopefully, it doesn't mean too much.


It doesn't -- but you guys should watch out in the NFC West this year ... hard to believe, I know, but ...

The Rams are coming!


----------



## Lukecash12

amfortas said:


> My 49ers were outscored 57-3 in the first two preseason games. Hopefully, it doesn't mean too much.
> 
> On the plus side, many of this year's rookie draft class--including DB Jimmie Ward, RB Carlos Hyde, C Marcus Martin, LB Chris Borland, WR Bruce Ellington, DB Dontae Johnson, and DE Aaron Lynch--look like keepers on an already loaded roster.


Meh, preseason is just a mishmash when it comes to the plays they run. It's just a test drive, not as if they are working on clock management or putting any serious effort into putting together a drive. If they score they score, it's more about seeing which plays work, getting an opportunity to try them all out.


----------



## EricABQ

And in a development that should shock absolutely nobody, Sam Bradford is out for the season with a torn ACL.

The same ACL he tore last year to miss the season.


----------



## Vaneyes

The NFL's reigning champions are fined $300,000. Pete Carroll was in some hot water at USC, as I recall.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...-fined-more-300000-violating-no-contact-rules


----------



## Vaneyes

CF kickoff! Great day, great week.

My *bold* picks for Week 1:

*Boise St. +10* @ Ole Miss
*Rutgers +8* @ Wash. St
*Penn St. +2* @ Central Fla.
*Rice + 21* @ Notre Dame
Alabama @ *W. Virginia +27*
*Arkansas +20* @ Auburn
*Clemson +8* @ Georgia
*FSU -18* vs Okie St.
*Wisconsin +5* @ LSU
Miami @ *Louisville -3*


----------



## amfortas

EricABQ said:


> And in a development that should shock absolutely nobody, Sam Bradford is out for the season with a torn ACL.
> 
> The same ACL he tore last year to miss the season.


Very sad. I hate injuries. They should be outlawed.


----------



## science

Vaneyes said:


> The NFL's reigning champions are fined $300,000. Pete Carroll was in some hot water at USC, as I recall.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...-fined-more-300000-violating-no-contact-rules


Well, it's not quite the same thing as smuggling videotapes of another team's practice....


----------



## science

EricABQ said:


> And in a development that should shock absolutely nobody, Sam Bradford is out for the season with a torn ACL.
> 
> The same ACL he tore last year to miss the season.


That's too bad, but he'll get world class healthcare and a decent paycheck while he prepares for life after football. He seems to be a fine young man; hopefully he'll do well for himself.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> CF kickoff! Great day, great week.
> 
> My *bold* picks for Week 1:
> 
> *Boise St. +10* @ Ole Miss
> *Rutgers +8* @ Wash. St
> *Penn St. +2* @ Central Fla.
> *Rice + 21* @ Notre Dame
> Alabama @ *W. Virginia +27*
> *Arkansas +20* @ Auburn
> *Clemson +8* @ Georgia
> *FSU -18* vs Okie St.
> *Wisconsin +5* @ LSU
> Miami @ *Louisville -3*


Are those your spreads, or from a sportsbook? Is that really the spread on Alabama/W. Virginia? Looks like the only predicted nail biters are the ones which don't interest me in the least.


----------



## Vaneyes

Louisville Cardinals cheerleaders to be tested.

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...lle-cardinals-cheerleaders-subject-drug-tests

R.I.P. Danielle Cogswell


----------



## Bulldog

EricABQ said:


> And in a development that should shock absolutely nobody, Sam Bradford is out for the season with a torn ACL.
> 
> The same ACL he tore last year to miss the season.


Even with a healthy Bradford, it would have been very difficult for the Rams to make the playoffs; now it's impossible. Seems that the number of NFL players going down in the exhibition season is hitting alarming rates. Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## Vaneyes

They didn't work out in off season, spending too much time at TC.


----------



## science

I know that people who aren't Eagles fans might not care, but I find Chip Kelly's press conferences really enjoyable. Very smart man. I know all the NFL coaches are smart men, but Chip seems to find interesting things to say in the press conferences, whereas most conferences seem kind of like a tug-of-war between the press and the coach.


----------



## Skilmarilion

EricABQ said:


> And in a development that should shock absolutely nobody, Sam Bradford is out for the season with a torn ACL.
> 
> The same ACL he tore last year to miss the season.


Don't worry, Shaun Hill will take us to the promised land, a la Kurt Warner 99. 

But in any case, terrible news re: Sam. When we took him #1 I thought he had something special about him. Too bad these injuries may mean the end of his career as we knew it.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bold* picks for CF Wk. 1 are stinky-poo. 4 - 5 going into Monday night's Miami @ Louisville.

The QB'ing was atrocious for Nos. 1 & 2. Coach Satan and his student needta pick it up.

Stanford and USC looked good.


----------



## Vasks

*Bold* those picks were, but the Gods did not favor them.

Actually Winston blew hot & cold. A couple of his passes were incredible. He'll settle down and be more consistent.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> *Bold* those picks were, but the Gods did not favor them.
> 
> Actually Winston blew hot & cold. A couple of his passes were incredible. He'll settle down and be more consistent.


It's good it happened this early. 'Twasn't until the BC game last year that it dawned on them to play the entire 60 minutes.

"*W*e need to get back in the lab and create better practice habits."

http://www.tallahassee.com/story/sports/college/fsu/football/2014/08/31/seminoles-hold/14894211/

http://www.tallahassee.com/story/jim-henry/2014/08/31/fsu-seminoles-football-college/14899917/

Written four days ago, and even more apparent now...

http://www.tallahassee.com/story/sp...27/dallas-to-dallas-dont-eat-cheese/14711903/


----------



## Vaneyes

Miami without their suspended starting QB was enough to salvage 5 - 5 for Week 1.

My *bold* picks for CF Week 2 as follows.

*Pittsburgh -4* @ Boston College

*Washington St. -3* @ Nevada

USC @ *Stanford -3*

*Michigan St. +13* @ Oregon

*E. Carolina +15* @ S. Carolina

BYU @ *Texas - 4*

*Michigan +5* @ Notre Dame

*Virginia Tech +12* @ Ohio St.

Air Force @ *Wyoming +1*

Oregon St. @ *Hawaii +12*


----------



## SuperTonic

Vaneyes said:


> BYU @ *Texas - 4*


I'm hearing that Ash is going to be out for Texas for at least the BYU game and that he may be done for good after suffering another concussion against North Texas. Sophmore QB Tyrone Swoopes will start against BYU. I'm hearing from Texas fans that Swoopes did not look good in Spring practice. Swoopes will be backed up by true freshman Jerrod Heard.


----------



## Vasks

The only glaringly too *bold* one is that East Carolina vs USC. USC is not going to lose to ECU.

The other bold ones are not too bold.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> The only glaringly too *bold* one is that East Carolina vs USC. USC is not going to lose to ECU.
> 
> The other bold ones are not too bold.


They don't have to beat them. They have to get within 15 points.:tiphat:

Regarding, "The other bold ones are not too bold, " put your own up.


----------



## Vaneyes

SuperTonic said:


> I'm hearing that Ash is going to be out for Texas for at least the BYU game and that he may be done for good after suffering another concussion against North Texas. Sophmore QB Tyrone Swoopes will start against BYU. I'm hearing from Texas fans that Swoopes did not look good in Spring practice. Swoopes will be backed up by true freshman Jerrod Heard.


Last year in Provo, Ash got a concussion and the Longhorns got a good whippin'. Time for a change.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Another 5 - 5 week. Michigan State and Texas kept it close for a while, then spit the bit and folded like the proverbial cheap suitcases. However, things are shakin' out some.

Stanford, losers by 3, after being in 'SC's Red Zone nine times, and comin' up with 10 points. 

Washington State, Michigan, may have one of their worst teams ever.

East Carolina did comfortably beat the spread 'gainst South Carolina. But, no fear, the Gamecocks should get some kinda toilet bowl this year.

Bright pick of the week, of course, was Virginia Tech's thumping of the Ohio State Buckleberries.:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

Vaneyes said:


> East Carolina did comfortably beat the spread 'gainst South Carolina. But, no fear, the Gamecocks should get some kinda toilet bowl this year.
> 
> Bright pick of the week, of course, was Virginia Tech's thumping of the Ohio State Buckleberries.:tiphat:


USCe does have issues.

Your VT pick was bold and sharp.

My Seminoles need to learn how to tackle better.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> USCe does have issues.
> 
> Your VT pick was bold and sharp.
> 
> My Seminoles need to learn how to tackle better.


Some online chatter about Citadel linemen intending to do harm. Hope the Noles injuries aren't serious.

This edition of the Noles hasn't arrived yet. #12 ranking seems more realistic than #1. Clemson, ND, and Florida games, looking ominous.

Shifting to pros...so far, Master handling Grasshopper at Mile High.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Possibly Tiresome Question From a Curious Limey #1:

Why do college footballers wear shorter socks than the professionals?

And #2:

Why are there so many different Bowls to play for? Couldn't college football be structured along NFL lines instead?


----------



## JACE

elgars ghost said:


> Possibly Tiresome Question From a Curious Limey #1:
> 
> Why do college footballers wear shorter socks than the professionals?


Hmm. Never noticed that before. No idea why.



elgars ghost said:


> And #2:
> 
> Why are there so many different Bowls to play for? Couldn't college football be structured along NFL lines instead?


Beginning this year, college football is moving to a four-team play-off. The four teams will be invited to play by a selection committee. Two of the major bowl games will serve as semi-finals for the national championship game. The bowls hosting these semi-final games will rotate each year.

The reason that there hasn't been a play-off until this year? One reason is tradition. And the second reason is money. The bowls didn't want to lose out on the dough. That's why college football is using this compromise approach, with bowl games serving as the semi-finals.

Hope that explanation makes sense.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks, update on the aforementioned injuries. They don't seem serious.

Fortunately, the Noles have two weeks to prepare for Clemson...which they'll need every minute of.

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/...es-eddie-goldman-nile-lawrence-stample-justin


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> ....Beginning this year, college football is moving to a four-team play-off. The four teams will be invited to play by a selection committee. Two of the major bowl games will serve as semi-finals for the national championship game. The bowls hosting these semi-final games will rotate each year....


For further information re playoffs...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College_Football_Playoff

I'm concerned that five current athletic directors are on the committee of thirteen. I think everyone should be former something.

And what the hell is Condoleezza Rice doing on it?


----------



## Vaneyes

Glad to see the NCAA has modified its punishment for Penn State University. As it stood, it was completely over-the-top for a program, a school, its good people to be held hostage, so to speak, by the actions of a perv (who's in jail) and a look-the-other-way head coach (who's dead).

Kudos to the good people of PSU who rose above it all.:tiphat:

http://espn.go.com/college-football...drops-postseason-ban-penn-state-nittany-lions


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> I'm concerned that five current athletic directors are on the committee of thirteen. I think everyone should be former something.


I agree 100%. Clearly a conflict of interest.


----------



## Vaneyes

More on punishment.

Mrs. Rice disagrees with her puncher's punishment. Now, would this be due to Battered Woman Syndrome, or Absence of Shopping Excursions Syndrome?

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/09/us/ray-rice-nfl-janay-rice/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> I agree 100%. Clearly a conflict of interest.


One example already is *The Pat Haden Incident* during last Saturday's game at Stanford.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-haden-sideline-incident-in-usc-stanford-game


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Glad to see the NCAA has modified its punishment for Penn State University. As it stood, it was completely over-the-top for a program, a school, its good people to be held hostage, so to speak, by the actions of a perv (who's in jail) and a look-the-other-way head coach (who's dead).
> 
> Kudos to the good people of PSU who rose above it all.:tiphat:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...drops-postseason-ban-penn-state-nittany-lions


I fully disagree. And it wasn't just Sandusky and Paterno. There are at least 3 others, including Curley, who knowingly looked the other way. A college football postseason seems ridiculously small compared to the devastated lives that meant nothing to those men who looked the other way. Yeah, the punishment was harsh, but worse than the offense? Not by a long shot.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> I fully disagree. And it wasn't just Sandusky and Paterno. There are at least 3 others, including Curley, who knowingly looked the other way. A college football postseason seems ridiculously small compared to the devastated lives that meant nothing to those men who looked the other way. Yeah, the punishment was harsh, but worse than the offense? Not by a long shot.


It's ancient punishment mentality that corresponds with too many other societal mis-steps. Thankfully, they've died or are dying. A slower death for some, but still going the way of the Dodo bird.


----------



## Vaneyes

Season: 10 - 10

CF Week 3 *bold* picks (Lucky 13):

E. Carolina @ *Virginia Tech -11*

*W. Virginia +4* @ Maryland

*Louisville -7* @ Virginia

*Wyoming +44* @ Oregon

Arkansas @ *Texas Tech -2*

*Georgia -6* @ South Carolina

*Illinois +14* @ Washington

Kentucky @ *Florida -18*

Purdue @ *Notre Dame -28*

*Penn State -3* @ Rutgers

*USC -17 *@ Boston College

*UCLA -8* @ Texas

*Tennessee +21* @ Oklahoma


----------



## Vaneyes

Another cha$er story, with Cowboys owner Jerry Jones on the hotseat this time.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/10/us/us-jerry-jones-sex-assault-allegation/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> It's ancient punishment mentality that corresponds with too many other societal mis-steps. Thankfully, they've died or are dying. A slower death for some, but still going the way of the Dodo bird.


Be that as it may, that wasn't the worst mentality that was at play here. What was worse was the mentality that nothing was more important than the football program, and so we can just look the other way when the creepy old guy is molesting boys in our team showers, even when someone brings it to our attention, because, dammit, we need to win bowl games. There are people who take the game way too seriously - consider the Baltimore fans who cheered when Ray Rice finished his earlier slap on the wrist 2-game suspension. Yay - our star player isn't suspended any more for knocking his wife unconscious and dragging her limp body our of the elevator - now our chances of winning are higher!!!!

Or in this situation - yay, we can play in the postseason again, a lot earlier than we initially thought after our beloved football coach and athletic director and others looked the other way while they let a dirty old man use our team facilities, to attract young boys that he could molest, sometimes in our own team showers! But at least now we can play in bowl games again. That's what matters! What was that? How am I supposed to know how those molested boys are doing? I'm too busy wondering whether my team is going to win the Big 10!!!!!

I'm sorry - I love college football as much as the next person. But I fully believe Penn State got what they deserved - although now it seems a bit lenient. Did the whole school commit the acts? No. And you could still go to Penn State and get a great education. But the football program had gotten into a "too big to fail" or "too big to acknowledge problems" mentality, and it had to be brought back down to reality and made to realize that no football record is worth the ruined lives of molested boys occurring in your very own facilities.


----------



## Vaneyes

Update: Pat Haden is fined $25K, but still sits on the playoff team selection committee.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...t-haden-fine-impact-selection-process-ad-says


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> ....I'm sorry - I love college football as much as the next person. But I fully believe Penn State got what they deserved - although now it seems a bit lenient. Did the whole school commit the acts? No. And you could still go to Penn State and get a great education. But the football program had gotten into a "too big to fail" or "too big to acknowledge problems" mentality, and it had to be brought back down to reality and made to realize that no football record is worth the ruined lives of molested boys occurring in your very own facilities.


So noted.

Meanwhile, those closer to the situation have decided it's time to move on.

Related:

Coach Lou

http://onwardstate.com/2014/09/08/lou-holtz-franklin-will-build-a-program-as-good-as-joe-paternos/

NCAA Press Release

http://www.ncaa.com/news/football/a...s-penn-state-football-postseason-scholarships

Mitchell Report (pdf)

http://i.turner.ncaa.com/dr/ncaa/nc...2014/09/08/ncaamonitorssecondannualreport.pdf


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> So noted.
> 
> Meanwhile, those closer to the situation have decided it's time to move on.
> 
> Related:
> 
> Coach Lou
> 
> http://onwardstate.com/2014/09/08/lou-holtz-franklin-will-build-a-program-as-good-as-joe-paternos/
> 
> NCAA Press Release
> 
> http://www.ncaa.com/news/football/a...s-penn-state-football-postseason-scholarships
> 
> Mitchell Report (pdf)
> 
> http://i.turner.ncaa.com/dr/ncaa/nc...2014/09/08/ncaamonitorssecondannualreport.pdf


Well it isn't surprising. Time and time again, in just about every sport, scandal after scandal is swept under the rug and made subservient to the almighty dollar. No act of reprehensible behavior is ever quite enough to draw serious action, not when it could mean disruption of the all important game. Abused spouses, molested kids - just things that get in the way of entertaining the masses. All get sacrificed on the altar of professional and collegiate sports, especially football.

In my mind, JoePa will forever be tainted. He helped young men play football and challenged them to do well academically, but didn't bother to trouble himself about reports of young boys being molested. What a shame and a waste.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Well it isn't surprising. Time and time again, in just about every sport, scandal after scandal is swept under the rug and made subservient to the almighty dollar. No act of reprehensible behavior is ever quite enough to draw serious action, not when it could mean disruption of the all important game. Abused spouses, molested kids - just things that get in the way of entertaining the masses. All get sacrificed on the altar of professional and collegiate sports, especially football.
> 
> In my mind, JoePa will forever be tainted. He helped young men play football and challenged them to do well academically, but didn't bother to trouble himself about reports of young boys being molested. What a shame and a waste.


I'll stay on the Penn State topic and try not to wander. You seem to be ignoring what's been done to ensure this sort of thing never happens again at this institution. To somehow want to tarnish or punish the school and its community forever, because of one perv and a few cover-uppers, is absurd to me. Nothing more to add. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I'll stay on the Penn State topic and try not to wander. You seem to be ignoring what's been done to ensure this sort of thing never happens again at this institution. To somehow want to tarnish or punish the school and its community forever, because of one perv and a few cover-uppers, is absurd to me. Nothing more to add. :tiphat:


What was the forever aspect of the punishment? And you talk of a few cover-uppers. You do realize these included the near godlike Football coach, the athletic director, and the President of the university. That's like saying Watergate was only covered up by a few White House officials - except one of them was the president.

Personally, I would have made the punishment last for the same length of time that these guys knew what Sandusky was doing and covered it up. And I would have permanently reduced the number of scholarships by the number of boys Sandusky molested, to account for ruined lives.


----------



## Vaneyes

A former FBI director will investigate the NFL's handling of The Rice Case (linked). This must make it official. That the FBI is now the go-to organization for investigating what's right and what's wrong. Oy, oy, oy!

The Penn State furore was also investigated by a former FBI guy. His report tab is still growing. It momentarily sits at $8.2M.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11505460/former-fbi-director-probe-rice-case


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> A former FBI director will investigate the NFL's handling of The Rice Case (linked). This must make it official. That the FBI is now the go-to organization for investigating what's right and what's wrong. Oy, oy, oy!


I have some doubts that the investigation will really be an independent investigation. The former FBI director works for a law firm that has been doing business with the NFL. Further, two NFL owners will be overseeing the investigation; what's that all about? I find it hard to imagine that a good person couldn't be found who had zero ties to the NFL.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> I have some doubts that the investigation will really be an independent investigation. The former FBI director works for a law firm that has been doing business with the NFL. Further, two NFL owners will be overseeing the investigation; what's that all about? * I find it hard to imagine that a good person couldn't be found who had zero ties to the NFL.*


I think that person could be found, but then the desired outcome and future back-scratching become less certain.


----------



## EricABQ

And now this: http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11514522/adrian-peterson-minnesota-vikings-indicted-child-case

The great Adrian Peterson indicted for child abuse.


----------



## Vasks

_What I learned today:_

ECU is better than I thought, which helps soften the near-loss USCe had with them last week.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> _What I learned today:_
> 
> ECU is better than I thought, which helps soften the near-loss USCe had with them last week.


ECU's a longtime spoiler, but I thought VT would be stronger. Their soft schedule should've been a huge incentive--Get by ECU and there's a good chance of running the table. I was thinking Cinderella for '14.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> And now this: http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11514522/adrian-peterson-minnesota-vikings-indicted-child-case
> 
> The great Adrian Peterson indicted for child abuse.


It's reassuring that Nike's keeping abreast of it.


----------



## Vaneyes

It's *Saturday Horribilis* for my prognostications. Currently 2 - 5, and it will get worse. I can take it to the crapper.

Late edit: Thankfully, it's over, 3 - 10. Season: 13 - 20.


----------



## Vaneyes

Giants drop one at home 'gainst Cardinals...as usual a game NY coulda/shoulda one. Maybe it's time for Eli and his head coach to go.

Up next, Seahawks at Chargers. If 'Hawks' Wilson stays healthy, another Super Bowl win is likely. Coughlin and Carroll, night and day.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Maybe it's time to rename the NY team, the Microbes.


----------



## GreenMamba

My beloved Buffalo Bills are improbably 2-0. Goes to show you the pre-season means naught. Some fans wanted to fire the coach, bench the QB, etc. before it even began.

BTW, it looks like the Seahawks-Chargers game will end before the Jets-Packers get to the 4th quarter. Strange.


----------



## Vaneyes

S'prised to see the Niners giving away only 7 points at home 'gainst the Bears. Niners should win this by atleast 21. Buh wha' do I know?

Postcript: Seemed to me Chargers beat Seahawks almos' every which way.
Time of possession: SD 42:15, SEA 17:45.


----------



## Guest

Woohoo, my BYU Cougars are starting the season off strong, 3-0. Not a lot of big challenges left, but oh well.

Crimson Tide also 3-0, but they haven't hit any tough games yet.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> S'prised to see the Niners giving away only 7 points at home 'gainst the Bears. Niners should win this by atleast 21. Buh wha' do I know?
> 
> Postcript: Seemed to me Chargers beat Seahawks almos' every which way.
> Time of possession: SD 42:15, SEA 17:45.


Seattle ran only 40 offensive plays in the game. I think ~65 is average.


----------



## Bulldog

I was concerned for Seattle being on the road against a playoff-worthy team. Oh well, the mighty Seahawks have fallen; hopefully, it's only temporary.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm still scraping egg off my face re Bears vs Bad News Bears. That's the worst game I've seen from K-man, and one of the best from his counterpart Cutler.

T'night, Phil @ Ind. The home team's 3-point faves and should cover that easily. Here we go again. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## JACE

Ugly, ugly football weekend for me.

UGA lost.

Falcons lost.

Argh.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Woohoo, my BYU Cougars are starting the season off strong, 3-0. Not a lot of big challenges left, but oh well.
> 
> Crimson Tide also 3-0, but they haven't hit any tough games yet.


BYU's next four games will tell the tale. Virginia, Utah St., Central Florida, Nevada. Stumbled some 'gainst Houston, after a good start in that game. Maybe worn out from their Texas win.

Yes, at this juncture, college football parity looks good. But, as the season progresses the strong will get stronger. Depth matters.

'Bama should pound Florida next.

After Georgia's showing 'gainst S. Carolina, I'm less concerned about Clemson doing something in Tallahassee. This will tell the Noles '14 tale.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> I was concerned for Seattle being on the road against a playoff-worthy team. Oh well, the mighty Seahawks have fallen; hopefully, it's only temporary.


Carroll's away record, 18 - 26.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Drag Queen Fools College Jock on TV!*

Drag queen fools college jock on TV:


----------



## Vasks

Vaneyes said:


> 'Bama should pound Florida next.
> 
> After Georgia's showing 'gainst S. Carolina, I'm less concerned about Clemson doing something in Tallahassee. This will tell the Noles '14 tale.


UF may be able to keep the scoring of Alabama low, but unless UF's offense improves over their UK game, Bama will win.

If my Seminoles's defense has improved, they will win.


----------



## Vaneyes

My *bold* picks for CF Week 4. Season 13 - 20. Lookin' to get my nose above the water this week.

Auburn @ *Kansas St. +9*

Georgia Tech @ *Virginia Tech -8*

Iowa @ *Pittsburgh -6*

*Maryland +2* @ Syracuse

Florida @ *Alabama -15*

*Virginia +15* @ BYU

*Utah +6* @ Michigan

Miss. St. @ *LSU -10*

*Oklahoma -8* @ W. Virginia

Miami (FL) @ *Nebraska -7*

*S. Carolina -21* @ Vanderbilt

*Rutgers +5* @ Navy

*Clemson +20* @ FSU

*Oregon -23* @ Washington St.

*Cal +11* @ Arizona


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> UF may be able to keep the scoring of Alabama low, but unless UF's offense improves over their UK game, Bama will win.
> 
> If my Seminoles's defense has improved, they will win.


The Noles offense has to improve, too...passing and rushing. Two games in, they don't look like '14 NC contenders.

The good news. Noles big opponents Clemson, Notre Dame, Florida don't impress me as much as they did a week or two ago. Clemson lost their shine by Georgia's showing 'gainst S. Carolina, and Notre Dame's with Purdue.

Florida's game with Kentucky exposed them. Too, they're on a 3-game losing streak with 'Bama (2009 32 - 13, 2010 31 - 6, 2011 38 - 10) . it shouldn't be any different this week. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Luck is bad luck. Eagles 30 Colts 27.


----------



## Vaneyes

Infamous Jameis has played the fool again. He's just plain stupid. It's time to go.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...es-jameis-winston-florida-state-seminoles-get


----------



## Vaneyes

Another NFL'er busted for domestic assault.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...ested-two-counts-suspicion-aggravated-assault


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Infamous Jameis has played the fool again. He's just plain stupid. It's time to go.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...es-jameis-winston-florida-state-seminoles-get


Fat chance of him going. Really, only banning him from half a game is not much. Why not the 2nd half? But as long as they are still contenders for a National Championship repeat, don't expect much to change. Curious, though, that he got more of a punishment from the football team for yelling some obscenities than he did for theft.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Infamous Jameis has played the fool again. He's just plain stupid. It's time to go.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...es-jameis-winston-florida-state-seminoles-get


And they suspended Winston for one HALF of a game. What a joke!

Says a lot about the university, the program, and the coach.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Another NFL'er busted for domestic assault.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...ested-two-counts-suspicion-aggravated-assault


I have read that, by and large, incidents of this kind are actually lower in the NFL than in the at large population. Still, in light of the Ray Rice case, lots of people are taking the opportunity to shine a very bright light on the NFL, and those who like to capitalize on these things are circling like sharks.

That doesn't excuse it. I think it is entirely appropriate for major league sports to hold players to higher standards. Unfortunately, especially with these star players, they have been coddled for a long time and had their egos stroked so much, probably beginning back in high school, and then through college, and then throw in a good draft pick and ridiculously high starting salary, and these guys probably feel, at bare minimum, like demigods walking around among us mere mortals. Not a great combination. It really is funny that not too long ago, we were talking about the image of the NFL signing the first openly gay player, and the distraction that would come with his side deal of a reality TV show with the Oprah Network.

At any rate, all NFL players that feel like knocking people around off the field need to watch themselves now. They are under a microscope.


----------



## hpowders

Some punishment: AP is suspended for the rest of the season with full pay: $11,000,000.
That's a better deal than playing for the money!! No risk of getting hurt!

He shoulda been condemned like me, having to post on TC 24/7 365 days a week! He'd learn fast!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Turnovers, dropped passes, so far dominate Auburn (5) @ K-State (20).

Late edit: Auburn 20 K-State 14. Wildcats' 0 fer 3 short FG attempts was the difference.


----------



## Vaneyes

Auburn's clumsy signal stealing motors on.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...aling-signs-in-first-half-of-kansas-state-win


----------



## Vaneyes

The Florida State University has listened to TC's pundits. Infamous Jameis will sit the entire Clemson game.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/11555354/jameis-winston-florida-state-seminoles-banned-entire-game-vs-clemson-tigers

Later edit: Well into the 2nd Qtr, and 3 - 3, the Noles still have no rushing game. A victory looks....

Last edit: Fear the Spear>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vaneyes

10 - 5 with CF Week 4's *bold* picks. Season sits at 23 - 25.

Some scares for the undefeateds this week. Auburn vs K-Sate, Arizona vs Cal, Oregon vs Washington St., BYU vs Virginia, FSU vs Clemson.

Pitt got punked by Iowa, LSU fell to Miss St., VT after looking like giant-killers at Ohio State, has lost two straight.

"I'll be back," with CF Week 5 *bold* picks.


----------



## Vaneyes

Good CF piece from The Woj.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-thought-now-know-four-weeks-college-football


----------



## Vaneyes

Bold picks for CF Week 5.

Season: 23 - 25

*Texas Tech +14* @ Oklahoma St.

*UCLA -5 *@ Arizona St.

*Iowa -10* @ Purdue

*Tennessee +17* @ Georgia

*FSU -19* @ NC State

Wake Forest @* Louisville -21*

Arkansas @ *Texas A&M -9*

*Stanford -8* @ Washington

Missouri @ *S. Carolina -6*

*Notre Dame -12* @ Syracuse

Baylor @ *Iowa State +21*

*Washington St. +12* @ Utah

Illinois @ *Nebraska -20*

Oregon St. @* USC -10*


----------



## Vaneyes

Wha? No comments about one of the bloodiest weekends ever in CF? For Nos. 2, 3, 4. 8, it was Little Bighorn all over again.

DAYJAWVOO, Florida State vs Auburn?

Season *bold* picks: 32 - 30.

CF Week 7 *bold *picks:

*BYU +4* @ UCF

*Wash. St. +18* @ Stanford

Florida St. @ *Syracuse +24*

*W. Virginia -4* @ Texas Tech

*Texas +15* @ Oklahoma

Georgia @* Missouri +3*

*Duke +5* @ Georgia Tech

Michigan St. @ *Purdue +22*

N. Carolina @ *Notre Dame -17*

*TCU +10* @ Baylor

Auburn @ *Miss. St. +3*

Oregon @ *UCLA +3*

*Washington +3* @ Cal

*Alabama -10 *@ Arkansas

*Penn St. +2* @ Michigan

*LSU -2* @ Florida

*Ol' Miss +3* @ Texas A&M

USC @ *Arizona +3*


----------



## Vaneyes

Florida State's injuries are piling up. They should get by Syracuse, but Notre Dame a week later....

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-players-injured-no-1-florida-state-seminoles

More dominos to fall this week, making the aforementioned game on October 18 even bigger. Games to watch...

TCU @ Baylor
Auburn @ Miss. St.
Ol' Miss @ Texas A&M


----------



## SuperTonic

My alma mater, TCU, lost a heart breaker today at Baylor. We led most of the game, at one point by as much as 3 touchdowns. But Baylor outlasted us and came from behind for the win. TCU just ran out of gas in the last quarter and you just can't do that against an offense like Baylor's. 
I have to say I am proud of my Horned Frogs though. I don't think many people thought we could compete with the likes of OU or Baylor, and we very nearly went 2-0 against them back to back. And we are still in the picture for the Big 12 championship even if we don't control our own destiny at this point. If OU beats Baylor in Norman and we all win out otherwise (which of course isn't a given for any of us) we could end up with a three way tie for first place.

Go Horned Frogs!


----------



## Vaneyes

Good luck, ST. That was a stunning turnaround. I left the telecast when the Frogs were 21 ahead. I come back at 58 - 58 (another basketball-type contest).

AP Top 10'ers Auburn, TCU, Arizona fall. Auburn may not fall out of the Top 10, but TCU and Arizona will...likely to be replaced by Oregon or Georgia or Oklahoma.

Notre Dame lost some sheen off their dome with a basketball-like game versus UNC. Looking ahead to the Domers game at Tallahassee, I think the Noles should prevail by 7 to 10 points. The only common foe both have played this year is Syracuse. Notre Dame beat them in South Bend 31 - 15, and Florida State beat the Orangemen yesterday at Syracuse, 38 - 20.

ND @ FSU Preview:

http://topbet.eu/news/notre-dame-fi...football-betting-preview-october-18-2014.html

My *bold* picks for CF Week 7 went 11 - 7.

Season tally is 43 - 37.

I'll be back with CF Week 8's *bold *picks.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re pros, *get the 'Boys @ 'Hawks on now,* if you can. 10-7 'Hawks, near the end of the 1st. Helluva game thus far.


----------



## Pyotr

Vaneyes said:


> Re pros, *get the 'Boys @ 'Hawks on now,* if you can. 10-7 'Hawks, near the end of the 1st. Helluva game thus far.


Yea. Boys are 8.5 point dogs and are leading at the half by a touchdown. Exciting....... Waiting for my birds to crush the giants tonight. Faved by 3 points , stone cold lock to cover. stay tuned.


----------



## Vaneyes

Halfway through the 3rd, heard some boo-birds for Russell Wilson. A minute later fortune changed. Wilson scampers for a TD. 17 - 17.

Later edits:

The gladiators exchange FGs. 20 - 20 in the 4th.

'Hawks Hauschka, his 48-yarder splits the uprights with ten yards to spare. 23 - 20.

It's overcast in Seattle, but 'Boys coach Jason "Mr. Cool" Garrett continues to wear the shades. I've also noticed he's borrowed some love for his players from the Pete Carrolls playbook. Maybe it'll pay off. 'Boys are driving late. 

Dallas paydirt. 27 - 23, with three minutes left.

There'll be no heroic Seattle ending t'day. The fat ladies are singing, while the announcers understandably are quoting Yogi Berra.


----------



## Vaneyes

P. called it. NYG was stinky-poo last night. Their coach has gotta go last month.

Okay, here they are, my CF Week 8 *Bold* Picks. Season tally is 43 - 37.

*Virginia Tech -2* @ Pittsburgh

*Utah -2* @ Oregon St.

Baylor @ *W. Virginia +8*

*K. State +9* @ Oklahoma

*Syracuse -4* @ Wake Forest

Iowa @ *Maryland -5*

*Virginia +3* @ Duke

*Texas A&M +12* @ Alabama

*Rutgers +19* @ Ohio St.

*Clemson -7* @ Boston College

*UCLA -7* @ Cal

*NC State +17 *@ Louisville

*Georgia -3 *@ Arkansas

*Oklahoma St. +9* @ TCU

*Colorado +20 *@ USC

*Tennessee +17* @ Ol' Miss.

Missouri @* Florida -5*

Georgia Tech @ *UNC +3*

*Kentucky +10* @ LSU

*Notre Dame +12* @ Florida St.

*Washington +21* @ Oregon

Iowa St. @ *Texas -12*

*Nevada +10* @ BYU

*Stanford -4* @ ASU


----------



## Guest

Something in the water in Mississippi this year. Both teams looking strong. Glad to see FSU bumped from the top spot. Their schedule just isn't that tough to justify how high they've been placed. I did take a perverse pleasure in seeing Auburn get beaten. And my Tide pulled through, but certainly not making a strong case for an SEC championship. That was some of the lousiest offense and special teams I've seen in a while - didn't help that my father-in-law was sitting next to me and rooting for Arkansas (he is a Tennessee man, so as a rule he hates all Alabama teams and will only root for them when playing in a bowl game, as he believes the SEC is the best conference (and I won't argue).


----------



## Vaneyes

Top 5's the same in both major polls: 1. Miss St.; 2. FSU; 3. Ol' Miss; 4. Baylor; 5. Notre Dame. This year's the first time the two Mississippi schools have been in the Top 10. Hey, how 'bout Top 3??? LOL I feel safe in proclaiming it'll never happen again.

Rankings:

http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings

Minefields exist in all conferences. Severe rankings changes should happen sooner rather than later, though later will contribute. I also feel safe in proclaiming that four of the current Top 5 will not be there at the end.

FSU or Notre Dame, Oregon, Michigan State, Auburn or Alabama are the playoff schools in my mind at the moment.


----------



## Vaneyes

MNF Niners @ Rams was a tale of two halves. Rams young QB Austin Davis (Southerm Miss) looks promising.

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/players/playerpage/1265479/austin-davisBreaking News:

J. Randle of the Dallas Cowboys celebrated his team's win over Seattle with a little shoplifting. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Pyotr

Vaneyes said:


> P. called it. NYG was stinky-poo last night. Their coach has gotta go last month.
> 
> Okay, here they are, my CF Week 8 *Bold* Picks. Season tally is 43 - 37.
> 
> *Notre Dame +12* @ Florida St.


Many of the Las Vegas books have taken this game off the board because of the controversy surrounding Jameis Winston's status. One thing for sure, it won't be +12 points if it comes back.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pyotr said:


> Many of the Las Vegas books have taken this game off the board because of the controversy surrounding Jameis Winston's status. One thing for sure, it won't be +12 points if it comes back.


Many? 11.5 here...

http://www.oddsshark.com/ncaaf/odds

Later edit: More odds.

http://www.scoresandodds.com/casinogrid.html

FSU's Winston and Williams listed as probable here...

http://www.vegasinsider.com/college-football/odds/las-vegas/


----------



## Vaneyes

A SI/Bleacher Report take on the Notre Dame at Florida State game. The 13.5 spread they quote was the opening odds at Odds Shark, not the current, which AFAIK is still 11.5.

Interesting stat--"The Fighting Irish are 1-16 versus Top Five opposition since 1999, with eight losses in a row, seven of which came by a minimum of 13 points."

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...info-spread-injury-updates-game-time-and-more


----------



## Vasks

I'm expecting an exciting FSU-ND game. 

And if you're watching I'll be located about 12 rows behind the far right side of the Marching Chiefs seats.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> I'm expecting an exciting FSU-ND game.
> 
> And if you're watching I'll be located about 12 rows behind the far right side of the Marching Chiefs seats.


Good stuff. Keep it simple, hold up a sign, "TC".

Recently checked, odds have understandably lowered to 9 to 10, with so many bets liking the earlier spreads--percentage was 80-something % for ND betting. At 11.5 it was 70%.

Later edit:

This just in...

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/10/17/6996059/jameis-winston-rescues-stray-puppy


----------



## Vaneyes

What Notre Dame will hafta do to upset FSU.

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...61/notre-dame-florida-state-game-2014-schemes

Some of the comments to this article were telling. I, too, felt Notre Dame giving up all those yards and points to North Carolina was an eye-opener, showing severe ****** in their armour.

That, coupled with FSU developing a running game against Syracuse, and Nick O'Leary expanding his game even further, told me this was maybe the turning-point game that resembled last year's at Boston College.

I'll still go with my original educated guess that FSU will win by 7 to 10. But, we shouldn't be surprised, if it's a blow-out.


----------



## Vaneyes

I thought I'd be *boldly* in the* Rutgers +19* @ Ohio State, and *Texas A&M +12* @ 'Bama games.

Not. 7 - 35, 0 - 45, at the half!


----------



## Vaneyes

Gettin' close to The Game. Half an hour or so. 

Vasks is in his seat. Watch for the "TC" sign 12 rows behind The Marching Chiefs section.

Spread's down to 9 to 9 1/2. Betting, 66% for ND. 

Infamous Jameis vs Touchdown Jesus. Whatta show.


----------



## JACE

My team, the University of Georgia, ran away from Arkansas in the first half. They didn't look terribly strong in the second half, but they held on to win. That makes two impressive road wins in a row. They shut out Mizzou last week. Now they run over Arkansas.

BTW: Nick Chubb had 202 yards rushing this week. He looked great. _Goooooooooo DAWGs!!!! Sic 'em! Woof, woof, woof!!!_ 

After Gurley's suspension, I never would have predicted this.


----------



## Vasks

I told you it was going to be exciting. ;-)

_In the next couple of days I'm going to learn how to download a pic from my new phone of something I saw at the game._


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> My team, the University of Georgia, ran away from Arkansas in the first half. They didn't look terribly strong in the second half, but they held on to win. That makes two impressive road wins in a row. They shut out Mizzou last week. Now they run over Arkansas.
> 
> BTW: Nick Chubb had 202 yards rushing this week. He looked great. _Goooooooooo DAWGs!!!! Sic 'em! Woof, woof, woof!!!_
> 
> After Gurley's suspension, I never would have predicted this.


Get by Auburn (I give them Ws for the other games) and they could be a playoff consideration. Good luck!:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> I told you it was going to be exciting. ;-)
> 
> _In the next couple of days I'm going to learn how to download a pic from my new phone of something I saw at the game._


Uh, WOW! A thrilluh in T-town. Though that scramblin' QB busted play garbage the Domers throw at yuh, is butt-ugly stuff.

I guess the Noles didn't turn that corner I was talkin' 'bout. Except for strong punches by Karlos, the running game was blah again. And the D....they're the ones makin' these games more excitin' than they should be.

Infamous Jameis came through again in the 2nd half. Guarding against "peculiar circumstances", he and the Noles should run the table the rest of the way. To the playoffs, that is.

'Bama awoke yesterday. Unless they go to sleep again, they look strong for a NC run. As do the Spartans of Michigan State.

Should the Mississippi schools fumble their chances, Oregon could be there, too. And Georgia, though they'd have a tall order in a SEC Championship game vs 'Bama.

My *bold *picks stunk this week (10 - 14). My nose is barely above the water, with a seasonal result of 53 - 51.

I'll be back with CF Week 9 *bold* picks. Cheers!:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

1Mississippi State 6-0@ KY, ARK, UT Martin, @ 'Bama, Vandy, @ Ole Miss 2Florida State7-0 @ Louisville, Virginia, @ Miami, Boston College, FLA, 3Ole Miss7-0@LSU, Auburn, Presbyterian, @ ARK, Mississippi St.4Alabama6-1@Tenn., @LSU, Mississippi St., W. Carolina, Auburn5Michigan State6-1Michigan, Ohio St., @ Maryland, Rutgers, @ Penn St.6Auburn5-1S. Carolina, @ Ole Miss, Texas A&M, @ GA, @ 'Bama7Oregon6-1 @ Cal, Stanford, @ Utah, Colorado, @ Oregon State


Key Games:

Miss St. @ 'Bama, ARK (spoiler)@ Ol' Miss.
FSU All have spoiler status.
Ole Miss @ LSU (spoiler), Auburn, @ ARK (spoiler), Miss. St.
'Bama @ LSU (spoiler), Auburn, @ ARK (spoiler), Miss. St.
MSU Ohio St. All others have spoiler status.
Auburn S. Carolina (spoiler), @ Ole Miss, Texas A&M (spoiler), @ GA @ 'Bama
Oregon @ Utah All others have spoiler status.

No surprise that the SEC teams have the toughest roads, with Auburn's being the toughest of the tough.

Michigan State follows them, with Oregon State and FSU having the easiest roads.

Further reflections will include the dynamic rankings and conference championship games.

I chose the ranking from the current USA Today/Coaches Poll (through Week 8), because I felt its first 7 teams better reflect the playoff candidates at this time. AP has Auburn 5, Oregon 6, ND 7, MSU 8.

As things change, teams from this list will drop and be replaced by others, which may include Notre Dame, Georgia, TCU, others.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Get by Auburn (I give them Ws for the other games) and they could be a playoff consideration. Good luck!:tiphat:


If UGA wins the rest of their games (including Auburn), they will be the SEC East representative in the SEC Championship game.

If they win the SEC Championship, they would almost certainly be one of the teams in the four-team playoff.

A tough road. But we'll see...


----------



## Vaneyes

Season: 53 - 51

CF Week 9 *bold* picks.

*Miami -3 *@ Virginia Tech

*BYU +6* @ Boise State

*Oregon -18* @ Cal

*S. Carolina +18* @ Auburn

Miss. State @ *KY +14*

*Syracuse +14* @ Clemson

BC @ *Wake Forest +13*

*UNC +7* @ Virginia

Georgia Tech @ *Pitt -4*

*Maryland +12* @ Wisc.

*Texas Tech +21* @ TCU

*'Bama -18* @ Tennessee

*Michigan +17* @ Mich. St.

*Ol' Miss -4 *@ LSU

USC @ *Utah +1*

*W. Virginia +3* @ Okie St.

Texas @* K. State -10*

Ohio St. @ *Penn St. +13*

*ASU -3* @ Washington

'Tis the season of big scores. We saw some last week. 'Bama with 59. Michigan State, 56. Ohio State, 56. USC, 56, Oregon 45. Georgia, 45, Marshall 45.

These are teams currently outside the playoffs, so they will politic with big numbers. From here on out, it's piling on whenever possible for the frontrunners and anyone else with a glimmer of hope. Of course, the risk in this scenario is injuries to key people.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> If UGA wins the rest of their games (including Auburn), they will be the SEC East representative in the SEC Championship game.
> 
> If they win the SEC Championship, they would almost certainly be one of the teams in the four-team playoff.
> 
> A tough road. But we'll see...


Georgia would be in the SEC Championship game if they lost to Auburn and won everything else. Missouri with two defeats, if it won everything, would still default to Georgia because of their 0 - 34 game with.

It'd be unlikely if 2-loss Georgia would then win the SEC Championship game, but not impossible. If that did happen, I don't think we'd see a 2-loss SEC Champion in the playoffs.

The SEC is on top of the world now, but knock-out season is about to begin. The Mississippi schools, I see collapsing under the ranking pressure. One will lose atleast one game, since they play each other. But, look for atleast a loss for each before then.

It's looking like there will be no undefeated SEC team in the playoffs.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> It'd be unlikely if 2-loss Georgia would then win the SEC Championship game, but not impossible. If that did happen, I don't think we'd see a 2-loss SEC Champion in the playoffs.


Agreed. That's precisely why I think the Auburn game will be H-U-G-E for Georgia. If we win that game, then the path to the National Championship is still wide open.

However, if we _lose_ to Auburn, then the SEC is still win-able (theoretically) -- but the odds of being in the four-team playoff with TWO losses are likely nil.

EDIT:
Of course, my first statement applies not only to Auburn, but to all of UGA's remaining opponents. I just expect that Auburn will be the most difficult opponent -- by far. (The others are Florida, Kentucky, Charleston Southern, and Georgia Tech.)


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Agreed. That's precisely why I think the Auburn game will be H-U-G-E for Georgia. If we win that game, then the path to the National Championship is still wide open.
> 
> However, if we _lose_ to Auburn, then the SEC is still win-able (theoretically) -- but the odds of being in the four-team playoff with TWO losses are likely nil.
> 
> EDIT:
> Of course, my first statement applies not only to Auburn, but to all of UGA's remaining opponents. I just expect that Auburn will be the most difficult opponent -- by far. (The others are Florida, Kentucky, Charleston Southern, and Georgia Tech.)


I know FLA & GT are s'posed to be a rivals for GA...but not this year.

With S. Carolina, @ Ole Miss, Texas A&M, Auburn should be beat up by the time they face GA. Then Auburn looks ahead to 'Bama while playing GA.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> I know FLA & GT are s'posed to be a rivals for GA...but not this year.
> 
> With S. Carolina, @ Ole Miss, Texas A&M, Auburn should be beat up by the time they face GA. Then Auburn looks ahead to 'Bama while playing GA.


I hope you're right!


----------



## Vaneyes

Article here regarding scheduling, efficiency, results, W/L columns, etc., etc., etc.

The writer admits his own "efficiency" ratings have been less than this year.

http://www.footballoutsiders.com/fei-ratings/2014/fei-week-8


----------



## Vaneyes

UNC busted!

'Some college athletes play like adults, read like 5th graders'

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/22/us/unc-report-academic-fraud/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

A whistle-blower blew this case wide open, but what was the State's "public watchdog" auditor doing for the past 18 years?

_www.*ncauditor*.net_


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> I hope you're right!


More CF Week 9 1-loss, 2-loss talk here.

http://espn.go.com/ncf/notebook/_/page/gamedayKickoff2014Week9/week-9I'm not so sure about the writer's assertion that nothing will happen this weekend. This year seems to be a parity year. Upsets have attained normality.


----------



## Vaneyes

A few things happened.

Horned Frogs ran up 82, Oregon 59, Arizona 59, Georgia Tech 56, Boise St. 55, Wisconsin 52.

More importantly, #3 Ol' Miss tumbled, and Ohio St. and Auburn nearly tumbled.

#1 Miss. St. had inglorious moments 'gainst KY, but pulled it out. Remaining games-- spoiler ARK, cupcake UT Martin, 'Bama, cupcake Vandy, Ol' Miss.

My CF Week 9 *bold* picks went 13 - 6, for a season tally of 66 - 57.

I'll be back with CF Week 10 *bold* picks.


----------



## Pyotr

Vaneyes said:


> A few things happened.
> 
> Horned Frogs ran up 82, Oregon 59, Arizona 59, Georgia Tech 56, Boise St. 55, Wisconsin 52.
> 
> More importantly, #3 Ol' Miss tumbled, and Ohio St. and Auburn nearly tumbled.
> 
> #1 Miss. St. had inglorious moments 'gainst KY, but pulled it out. Remaining games-- spoiler ARK, cupcake UT Martin, 'Bama, cupcake Vandy, Ol' Miss.
> 
> My CF Week 9 *bold* picks went 13 - 6, for a season tally of 66 - 57.
> 
> I'll be back with CF Week 10 *bold* picks.


Nice. But I only count 11 wins, unless you count the ties?

*Oregon -18* @ Cal : 59-41

Miss. State @ *KY +14* : 45-31


----------



## SuperTonic

I was a little worried about my team (TCU) going into this weekend. It felt like a trap game to me.
It turns out my worry was not warranted.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pyotr said:


> Nice. But I only count 11 wins, unless you count the ties?
> 
> *Oregon -18* @ Cal : 59-41
> 
> Miss. State @ *KY +14* : 45-31


Thanks for checking. I do count a tie as a win. Bet placing and taking isn't involved at TC. My parlay is virtual.

Are you picking this week, or just observing?


----------



## Vaneyes

The playoff committee of twelve will announce their Top 25 Tuesday night.

http://espn.go.com/ncf/notebook/_/p...ate-seminoles-tcu-horned-frogs-3-point-stance


----------



## Vaneyes

SuperTonic said:


> I was a little worried about my team (TCU) going into this weekend. It felt like a trap game to me.
> It turns out my worry was not warranted.


Watch out for West Virginia, a 6 - 2 team that is currently looking like it could beat most of the 6 - 1s. Now, which 6 - 1s?


----------



## Vaneyes

My CF Week 10 *bold* picks:

*Florida St. -4 *@ Louisville

Oklahoma @ *Iowa St.+16*

Maryland @ *Penn St. -3*

*Wisconsin -11* @ Rutgers

*Duke +3* @ Pitt

*BC +3* @ Virginia Tech

*UNC +17 *@ Miami

*Washington -4* @ Colorado

NC State @ *Syracuse -4*

TCU @ *West Virginia +6*

Virginia @ *Georgia Tech -4*

*Purdue +24 *@ Nebraska

Florida @ *Georgia -13*

KY @ *Missouri -7*

USC @ *Washington St. +7*

Auburn @ *Ol' Miss -2*

*ARK +11* @ Miss St.

*Stanford +10 *@ Oregon

Tenn @ *S. Carolina -8*

Oklahoma St. @ *K-State -14*

Notre Dame @ *Navy +14*

*Illinois +28* @ Ohio St.

*Arizona +5 *@ UCLA

Utah @ *Arizona St. -5*


----------



## Vaneyes

NCAA continues to drag feet on Gurley case, while 'Bama Boosters buy Coach Satan a home, in addition to his $7M salary. Huh?.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...rgia-bulldogs-todd-gurley-waiting-ncaa-ruling

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-3-1-million-home-to-crimson-tide-foundation/


----------



## Vaneyes

'NCAA Grad Rates Improve'

But, 84%? *Cough, cough, choke, sputter*

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/story/_/id/11779124/ncaa-graduation-rates-improve-critics-cry-foul


----------



## Vaneyes

I can only guess the committee didn't hear of Ol' Miss losing on Saturday, then being ranked #7 in AP and #9 in Coaches polls. Not a good start for the committee, showing such SEC bias.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...pi-state-bulldogs-florida-state-seminoles-top


----------



## SuperTonic

For now I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt. It's highly unlikely they are going to leave the winner of the SEC out of the playoffs, and there aren't really any clear front runners for who will win that conference right now. I think the highly ranked teams reflect the committee's opinion on the likelihood of each team winning their respective conferences. As the conference race clears up a bit in the coming weeks I expect some of those SEC teams to drop back some in their rankings and you'll see a better mix of teams in the top 4 rankings. 
I hope so anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes

SuperTonic said:


> For now I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt. It's highly unlikely they are going to leave the winner of the SEC out of the playoffs, and there aren't really any clear front runners for who will win that conference right now. I think the highly ranked teams reflect the committee's opinion on the likelihood of each team winning their respective conferences. As the conference race clears up a bit in the coming weeks I expect some of those SEC teams to drop back some in their rankings and you'll see a better mix of teams in the top 4 rankings.
> I hope so anyway.


Yes, knock-out games will take care of this SEC-stacking. It's just a bad first impression for the playoffs committee.

Related: Rolling Stone hacks ESPN's role to pieces...

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...spn-and-the-college-football-playoff-20141028


----------



## Vaneyes

Gurley's gone for two more games. UGA will appeal this idiocy.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...b-todd-gurley-given-four-game-suspension-ncaa


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Gurley's gone for two more games. UGA will appeal this idiocy.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...b-todd-gurley-given-four-game-suspension-ncaa


It's especially galling that they're dropping the hammer on Gurley when UGA self-reports, while the same sorts of shenanigans are (almost certainly) going on at FSU with Jameis Winston. But FSU is doing NOTHING about it, so Winston will likely not get any penalties.

Argh!

EDIT:
Oh well. At least we have Nick Chubb!


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> It's especially galling that they're dropping the hammer on Gurley when UGA self-reports, while the same sorts of shenanigans are (almost certainly) going on at FSU with Jameis Winston. But FSU is doing NOTHING about it, so Winston will likely not get any penalties.
> 
> Argh!
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh well. At least we have Nick Chubb!


I can't keep up with all Infamous Jameis' shenanigans. The ones i've heard about--air-gun shoot-up, "free" fast-food joint sodas, bad date, crabgate, town crier (on table in student union), autograph-signing for money gossip.

ESPN 10.14.14

"FSU has not been contacted on the matter by the ACC or the NCAA, but the university's compliance department has begun to specifically look into how JSA received such a large number of signatures."

http://espn.go.com/college-football...tate-seminoles-look-jameis-winston-autographs

So far, there's denial and no money connection proven for Infamous Jameis.

Gurley admitted his "crime" (When caught?)...more than $3,000 worth.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/georgias-todd-gurley-suspended-4-133220180--ncaaf.html


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> ESPN 10.14.14
> 
> "FSU has not been contacted on the matter by the ACC or the NCAA, but the university's compliance department has begun to specifically look into how JSA received such a large number of signatures."
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...tate-seminoles-look-jameis-winston-autographs


Well, at least FSU's compliance people are looking it. We'll see what comes of it.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Well, at least FSU's compliance people are looking it. We'll see what comes of it.


Just maybe, he'll be signing these new away jerseys tomorrow night.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, knock-out games will take care of this SEC-stacking. It's just a bad first impression for the playoffs committee.
> 
> Related: Rolling Stone hacks ESPN's role to pieces...
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...spn-and-the-college-football-playoff-20141028


Don't get me wrong - I hate FSU with a passion, and would love for 2-3 SEC teams to be in the championship. But I agree - the fanaticism for the SEC is really over the top. Like that article points out, were the SEC not as hyped as it is, would Texas A&M ever have gotten as favorable of rankings as it got? There are some truly great teams, but it also has its share of lousy teams, but those almost get ignored for their impact on strength of schedule. I did my undergrad at BYU, so I know something of the biases of the system that is stacked to only let the same conferences through to the top games year after year. Of course it has to do with money. Everybody knows that having an SEC team in a bowl game is going to fill a lot more seats, sell a lot more tickets, and get a lot better TV ratings than most other conferences.

Still - I don't think it is the only overrated conference. There are a few standouts in the ACC, but much fewer than in the SEC. And complain all you want about how the Big 10 gets derided - in recent history, when they got to the big game, they embarrassed themselves.

There never is going to be an ideal system. I'll hold off judgment until the end - this is the first year of the new playoff system, so there are going to be a LOT of bugs to work out. Personally, as much as I don't want to admit it, I hope there is no more than 2 SEC teams, in the top 4. I think you should at least win your conference, or at least make it to the conference championship, to get a shot at the title. And I think 2 losses should disqualify you. I remember the days, back when the 49ers and the Cowboys dominated the NFL, and where the NFC championship was almost a bigger game than the Super Bowl, and the AFC championship was nothing more than an audition for the team that would be fed to the NFC champion like the Christians to the lions. But you still couldn't put two NFC champions in the Super Bowl.


----------



## JACE

DrMike said:


> Personally, as much as I don't want to admit it, *I hope there is no more than 2 SEC teams, in the top 4.* I think you should at least win your conference, or at least make it to the conference championship, to get a shot at the title. And I think 2 losses should disqualify you.


I will be very surprised if there is more than _one_ SEC team in the final four.

The only potential exception that I can foresee is if Mississippi State goes into the SEC Championship game _undefeated_ -- but then loses to a UGA team that only has one loss.

In that particular case, both UGA and MS State would advance, _I think_. But that's the only scenario I can envision that would allow for two SEC teams to advance.

Non-SEC people are tired of the SEC getting all the glory. The recent Alabama v. LSU NC game was the death knell of the BCS.

(And I say this as an "SEC person.")


----------



## Vaneyes

(2) Florida State @ (25) Louisville

The hype for Louisville's No. 3 ranked Total D is nauseating. 

Mississippi St. 67
Florida State 34
Alabama 9
Auburn 24
Oregon 109

Perhaps equally nauseating, is Florida State's Total O ranking of 69 (Louisville's 85). Yes, folks, Florida State's Total O is significantly worse than their Total D.


So, doing my crazy statistical math, Florida State should win by 15 points tonight.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> (2) Florida State @ (25) Louisville
> 
> The hype for Louisville's No. 3 ranked Total D is nauseating.
> 
> Mississippi St. 67
> Florida State 34
> Alabama 9
> Auburn 24
> Oregon 109
> 
> Perhaps equally nauseating, is Florida State's Total O ranking of 69 (Louisville's 85). Yes, folks, Florida State's Total O is significantly worse than their Total D.
> 
> So, doing my crazy statistical math, Florida State should win by 15 points tonight.


I'm going to grit my teeth and pull for Louisville -- even though I cannot abide their coach, Bobby "The Weasel" Petrino.

I don't really want Louisville to _win_. I just want FSU to _lose_.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Don't get me wrong - I hate FSU with a passion."

"I don't really want Louisville to _win_. I just want FSU to _lose_."


----------



## Vaneyes

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Enjoy!


I hate Auburn, too. You know how to get to Auburn from Tuscaloosa? You go East until you smell it, then South until you step in it.


----------



## Vaneyes

A lot of hate today.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> A lot of hate today.


Today? Nope - this is pretty much every day, where these two schools are concerned. I had a friend back in high school who was a rabid FSU fan and thought Bowden ranked at least as high as God. Really obnoxious. I suppose my hatred for the school stems from that.

And Auburn? Well, who doesn't hate them?

Roll Tide.


----------



## Vasks

Oh well, here's one for JACE & Dr. Mike


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> Oh well, here's one for JACE & Dr. Mike
> 
> View attachment 54687


And, Go Ouija Board!

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/...-johnny-unitas-disappointed-in-jameis-winston


----------



## Vaneyes

"There should never be any doubt, not with Winston calling the shots." - ESPN

""Once we get behind, we become so dominant that if we started that way, the games would be over quickly." - Rashad Greene

"We like winning." - Infamous Jameis

Entertaining game. Well done, Louisville. Good hard play with sportsmanship. That's what it's all about.

As Jimbo says, there's still room for improvement for the comeback kids. Should we see that improvement (aka a good first half), another NC will be within reach.

Game highlights:


----------



## Vaneyes

Whatever the Stoopses have, it's catchy. KY HC Mark Stoops (former DC at FSU) just signed a contract extension on the heels of that two TD loss to Miss. St. In the not too distant future, he'll realize $3.6M per annum.

Not to take anything away from Mark, but three of his five wins thus far, have been against the likes of Skyhawks, Bobcats, and Warhawks.


----------



## Vaneyes

(1) Miss. St. and (7) TCU escaped. Georgia wasn't so lucky, getting spanked by the lowly Gators, 38 - 20 (Condolences to JACE). Twas maybe a job-saver for the UF HC.

And, (2) Florida State's in-state rivalry got spiked further, with Miami's 47 - 20 win over UNC.

Wonder if The Committee noticed another loss for (4) Ol' Miss? Will (6) 'Bama or (5) Oregon get the next Top 4 nod? Tough call for The Committee. Gnashing of teeth, even.

My *bold *picks went 12 - 12, for a season tally of 78 - 69.

I'll be back with CF Week 11* bold *picks.


----------



## Vaneyes

A 54-second press conference. The beginning of the end for Coach Spurrier?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just been watching Ravens v Steelers - great game! Nice and feisty, too - it's not often you see kickers mixing it with the grunts.


----------



## Vaneyes

My *bold *picks for CF Week 11.:tiphat:

Games of the Week: Texas A&M @ Auburn; Notre Dame @ ASU; UCLA @ Washington; K-State @ TCU; 'Bama @ LSU; Ohio St. @ Michigan St.; Oregon @ Utah.

CF Week 11

Clemson @ *Wake Forest +21*

Baylor @ *Oklahoma -4*

*Wisconsin -16* @ Purdue

Georgia @ *Kentucky +11*

*Duke -3* @ Syracuse

*Georgia Tech -5* @ NC State

*Texas A&M +21* @ Auburn

Notre Dame @ *ASU -1*

*W. Virginia -4* @ Texas

*Virginia +20* @ Florida St.

*UCLA -5* @ Washington

*Louisville -3* @ BC

*K-State +6* @ TCU

*Florida -14 *@ Vandy

*'Bama -6* @ LSU

Ohio St. @ *Michigan St. -3*

*Colorado +16* @ Arizona

Oregon @ *Utah +10*


----------



## Ukko

So... what happened to the 'vastly improved' Broncos' defense?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Resident Rams fan here.

I'd like to nominate Kaepernick's fumble in the clutch yesterday for play of the decade. Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## SuperTonic

Well, my Horned Frogs managed to survive the trip to West Virginia, if only just barely. I'll take the W even if it was ugly.

This coming weekend will be a big one for us. K State is seemingly the biggest hurdle left on our schedule (although I'm nervous about playing UT in Austin as well). Also, we need Baylor to lose another game in order for us to win the Big 12 outright, and they are playing OU in Norman this weekend, which is the game on their remaining schedule they are most likely to lose. So I'm going to be a Sooner fan this weekend.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Georgia wasn't so lucky, getting spanked by the lowly Gators, 38 - 20 (Condolences to JACE). Twas maybe a job-saver for the UF HC.


Thanks Vaneyes.

I should've known better than to get my hopes up about the Dawgs. They always manage to lose whenever the pressure's on -- even if the opponent has far less talent.

Oh well. What can I do? ...Not a damn thing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Oakland @ Seahawks, both teams can order their Super Bowl pizza now. No danger of playing in it.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Re Oakland @ Seahawks, both teams can order their Super Bowl pizza now. No danger of playing in it.


The Hawks are not what they were last year, no doubt about it. Too many injuries, too many good players let go to get under the cap. This year's defense isn't good enough to cover for a less than mediocre offense.

What scares me as a Seahawk fan is they are about to give %20 of their salary cap to a QB who is currently leading one of the three or four worst offenses in the league.


----------



## Vaneyes

SuperTonic said:


> Well, my Horned Frogs managed to survive the trip to West Virginia, if only just barely. I'll take the W even if it was ugly.
> 
> This coming weekend will be a big one for us. K State is seemingly the biggest hurdle left on our schedule (although I'm nervous about playing UT in Austin as well). Also, we need Baylor to lose another game in order for us to win the Big 12 outright, and they are playing OU in Norman this weekend, which is the game on their remaining schedule they are most likely to lose. So I'm going to be a Sooner fan this weekend.


ST, better watch this, to hear what Danny Kanell says about the loveable Horned Frogs.:tiphat:

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:11814956


----------



## Skilmarilion

EricABQ said:


> What scares me as a Seahawk fan is they are about to give %20 of their salary cap to a QB who is currently leading one of the three or four worst offenses in the league.


That's the way the world works, but it will be a worthwhile investment in my view.

Right now he may have the worst set of receivers in the league.


----------



## Bulldog

EricABQ said:


> The Hawks are not what they were last year, no doubt about it. Too many injuries, too many good players let go to get under the cap. This year's defense isn't good enough to cover for a less than mediocre offense.
> 
> What scares me as a Seahawk fan is they are about to give %20 of their salary cap to a QB who is currently leading one of the three or four worst offenses in the league.


I think you're being overly negative about the Seahawks. I still expect them to make the playoffs even though they have lost a few significant players.

As for Wilson, he's the best thing about the offense and deserves his money. As we've seen with Tom Brady, a quarterback needs some good receivers. When Wilson is given some receiving talent, his numbers will shoot up.


----------



## Vaneyes

Romo gets a first-class seat.

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/story...s-quarterback-tony-romo-says-back-progressing

Q: Owner Jones flies his 'Boys commercial?


----------



## Vaneyes

New CF Playoff ranking. The Committee resisted choosing a SEC team for spot 4.


1. Mississippi St.6. TCU2. Florida St.7. Kansas St.3. Auburn8. Michigan St.4. Oregon9. Arizona St.5. Alabama10. Notre Dame


----------



## Vaneyes

Good article re WVA's Tom Bradley.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ch-tom-bradley-returns-sideline-west-virginia


----------



## Vaneyes

(2) Florida State: Total O #55; Total D #52.
(UR) Virginia: Total O #61; Total D #49.

Spoiler alert. Look for a closer than expected ball game. Cavs have a bye next week, so they should be playing with reckless abandon. Targeting a Infamous Jameis sore ankle will be the key to their success.


----------



## Vaneyes

Some CF trick plays.


----------



## Vaneyes

In CF Week 11, convincing wins by Ducks and Horned Frogs. Not so, by Toothless Seminoles and Red Tide.

Another one of those goober happenings, this time by Utah in their game with the Ducks. See here...






A few knock-outs as expected, so the playoffs are beginning to take shape. At this juncture, I'm liking FSU, Oregon, 'Bama, TCU.

My *bold* picks went well, 12 - 6. Season tally 90 - 75.

I'll be back with CF Week 12 *bold* picks.










CF Week 12 *bold* picks.

*Cal +14* @ USC

*Auburn +2 *@ Georgia

Miss. St. @* 'Bama -7*

*S. Carolina +5* @ Florida

Ohio St. @ *Minn. +13*

Clemson @ *GA Tech +3*

VA Tech @* Duke -7*

Pitt @ *UNC -2*

*Wake Forest +12* @ NCST

TCU @ *Kansas +28*

Nebraska @ *Wisc.-5*

*NW +17* @ Notre Dame

Oklahoma @ *TT +17*

Wash. @ *Arizona -8*

KY @ *Tenn. -7*

Utah @ *Stanford -7*

*UNLV +23* @ BYU

*Texas -2* @ Okla. St.

Mizzou @ *Texas A&M -5*

*LSU +2* @ Arkansas

*FSU -3* @ Miami

Mich. St. @* MD +11*

*ASU -10* @ Oregon St.


----------



## SuperTonic

Vaneyes said:


> ...
> A few knock-outs as expected, so the playoffs are beginning to take shape. At this juncture, I'm liking FSU, Oregon, 'Bama, TCU.
> ...


The consensus coming out of this weekend seems to be that TCU has become more likely to be one of the four teams included in the playoff, and obviously the convincing win against K-State didn't hurt matters. But Baylor also beat OU in a convincing fashion, and should be favored to win the rest of the games on their schedule as well. If both TCU and Baylor win out Baylor will have the head to head victory over TCU and the Big 12 conference champhionship. Given that scenario, I don't see how the committee can choose TCU over Baylor. The only argument that TCU has over Baylor if both win out is that TCU has a slightly higher strength of schedule based on each team's out of conference schedule, but only just barely (both teams played an awful SMU team and FCS teams; TCU's advantage comes from having played Minnesota, who are having a relatively good season this year, against Baylor's game against 3-6 Buffalo). 
Believe me, as a TCU fan, nothing would make me happier than to be included in the final four, but realistically at this point, I think you have to consider Baylor ahead of TCU until Baylor loses another game, which doesn't appear likely. It would not surprise me at all if the new CFP committee rankings that come out this week has Baylor either ahead of TCU or right behind them.


----------



## Vaneyes

SuperTonic said:


> The consensus coming out of this weekend seems to be that TCU has become more likely to be one of the four teams included in the playoff, and obviously the convincing win against K-State didn't hurt matters. But Baylor also beat OU in a convincing fashion, and should be favored to win the rest of the games on their schedule as well. If both TCU and Baylor win out Baylor will have the head to head victory over TCU and the Big 12 conference champhionship. Given that scenario, I don't see how the committee can choose TCU over Baylor. The only argument that TCU has over Baylor if both win out is that TCU has a slightly higher strength of schedule based on each team's out of conference schedule, but only just barely (both teams played an awful SMU team and FCS teams; TCU's advantage comes from having played Minnesota, who are having a relatively good season this year, against Baylor's game against 3-6 Buffalo).
> Believe me, as a TCU fan, nothing would make me happier than to be included in the final four, but realistically at this point, I think you have to consider Baylor ahead of TCU until Baylor loses another game, which doesn't appear likely. It would not surprise me at all if the new CFP committee rankings that come out this week has Baylor either ahead of TCU or right behind them.


The TCU 58 - 61 basketball-type game loss happened long enough ago. I think a few things have trumped it, such as TCU beating W. VA.(albeit by 1 point), and Baylor losing to W. VA. by two TDs. Also, TCU beat a #4 Oklahoma. Baylor beat a #15 Oklahoma.

AP poll does have a say. We'll just hafta wait 'n see how much of a say, and how the remaining games play out. There's no Big 12 Championship game, and AFAIK no requirement that The Committee must pick the Big 12 champion (default because of the aforementioned game w. TCU).

TCU and Baylor are gonna hafta continue their high-scoring ways, and hope that can sway opinion. It may come down to the Baylor/K-State game. If Baylor wins, and by how much.

Games left for these 1-loss playoff-ranked teams.

(6) TCU - @Kansas, @Texas, Iowa St.

(9) ASU - @ORE St., Wash. St., @Ariz.

(12) Baylor - Okla St., TT, K-State (All home games!)

(13) Nebraska - @Wisc., Minn, @Iowa

(14) Ohio St. - @Minn, Indiana, Mich.


----------



## Vaneyes

More shake-up in the playoff rankings. The Committee needs to be reined in. They overreacted with Ol' Miss, and now they're overreacting with Oregon. Oregon deserves 3rd or 4th at this point, but not 2nd.

Anyway, my TCU suspicion proved correct. The trapdoor awaits Mississippi State.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## SuperTonic

Wow. I'm in shock right now over TCU. I guess I'm just used to years of getting shafted because we were in a "lesser" conference even though we were playing good football, and it's made me a pessimist.
It's been a fun season for sure. A spot in the final four would be awesome, but I'm going to try not to think about it too much until we've finished out the season. We still have to win out, and there is always the possibility that another team may jump us even if we do win out. For now I'm just going to enjoy the ride while it lasts.


----------



## Vaneyes

(3) Florida State @ (UR) Miami

Total O

Florida State #44
Miami #53

Total D

Florida State #44
Miami #10


Florida State has many supporters in recruiting hotspot South Florida. Consequently, they haven't been beaten there for ten years...and that one was in OT during FSU's "dark decade".

It should be a good tussle for the first half, as usual. I don't think it'll come down to Aquayo settling matters, but he's always there for such.

34 - 24 for The Undefeateds.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> (3) Florida State @ (UR) Miami
> 
> Total O
> 
> Florida State #44
> Miami #53
> 
> Total D
> 
> Florida State #44
> Miami #10
> 
> Florida State has many supporters in recruiting hotspot South Florida. Consequently, they haven't been beaten there for ten years...and that one was in OT during FSU's "dark decade".
> 
> It should be a good tussle for the first half, as usual. I don't think it'll come down to Aquayo settling matters, but he's always there for such.
> 
> 34 - 24 for The Undefeateds.


Meh - FSU will coast (or should coast) through the rest of their season - Miami, BC, Florida. Should they lose to any of those, I think it should be an automatic deal-breaker for a spot in the top 4.

The more exciting show is in the SEC West - Alabama still has to play Mississippi State and Auburn. Miss. St. is playing Alabama and Ole Miss. Each one is facing not one, but two serious contenders. Barring a loss to Vandy, I don't think 1 loss should take Mississippi out of the 4, but another loss will sink the Tide. Plus there are both the SEC and ACC championships to consider. At any rate, it looks like the SEC is going to settle the question all on its own as to whether there should be more than one SEC team in the playoff - I suppose the Tide could beat the Bulldogs and then win all their other games, and if the Dogs only lose to Alabama, then you could have that issue - Alabama wins the conference but Miss. State has only a single loss to Alabama.

But I am guessing the top 4 will be FSU, then Alabama or Miss. State depending on who wins that matchup (I'm pulling for the Tide), and then possibly Oregon and TCU, if they end strong. The SEC teams have the toughest road ahead.


----------



## Vaneyes

I don't know whether to laugh or cry over this. A football coach is set to receive a $500,000 "academic bonus".

http://espn.go.com/college-football...le-cardinals-poised-get-500000-academic-bonus


----------



## Vaneyes

Just in time for Xmas, a football-related album some may enjoy. "Jock Strap Blues", is a particularly catchy tune.


----------



## Guest

I see Infamous Jameis is getting his hearing postponed again. Now it is scheduled for just before the ACC championship game. What kind of odds will you give me on them deciding to postpone yet again?


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> I see Infamous Jameis is getting his hearing postponed again. Now it is scheduled for just before the ACC championship game. What kind of odds will you give me on them deciding to postpone yet again?


Probably a pick 'em. Lose before, go ahead. Remain undefeated, move to Jan 13 or 14.

Playoff dates, Jan 1 (Pasadena, Nawlins), Jan 12 (Arlington).


----------



## Vaneyes

It was another wild 'n wacky day (CF Week 12) in CF football. Congrats to JACE's Dawgs for punking Auburn.

And to ST, for another Horned Frogs escape...this time 'gainst Jayhawks of Kansas.

The highest profile escape, of course, was Infamous Jameis & Co. in Miami. Whatashow!






Other stuff.

Red Tide pounds Mississippi State in the first half, then holds on for the "upset" *that finally dislodges an always questionable #1**. Both Mississipps are gone from our playoff microscope, for now...though the new AP puts them at #4.

Some playoff hope still for Miss. St. Bulldogs? They'll need a win-out and maybe some help. We'll just hafta wait 'n see what The Committee says.

* http://espn.go.com/college-football...w-no-1-associated-press-college-football-poll

Speaking of help, lowly Oregon State (5 - 5) upset (6) Arizona State in a cooler than normal Pacific Northwest, helping some 1-lossers to move up.

Moving on...

Losing to Spurrior in The Swamp was too much for UF. A $6.3M buyout for Coach Muschamp is his reward for going 27 - 20 and 17 - 15 in SEC play, losing 6 of last 8 in the aforementioned wasteland.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...champ-return-florida-gators-coach-next-season

A so-so week for my *bold *picks. 13 - 10. Season 103 - 85.

I'll be back with my CF Week 13 *bold *picks.


----------



## Vaneyes

SNF Patriots @ Colts. Close game so far, as Andrew Luck tries to improve upon his luck versus (Tom) Brady Bunch. Currently, 0 - 2.

FWIW Luck is 1 - 1 versus Peyton Manning. Tom Brady is 10 - 5 versus Peyton Manning.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Congrats to JACE's Dawgs for punking Auburn.


Our defense was outstanding. I was surprised by how well they played.

I just wish we'd shown up for the Florida game a few weeks ago. If we had, we'd be heading to the SEC championship game. ...We still could make it -- but Mizzou will have to lose one of their remaining SEC games (either Tennessee or Arkansas).


----------



## SuperTonic

Vaneyes said:


> And to ST, for another Horned Frogs escape...this time 'gainst Jayhawks of Kansas.


Unfortunately, Kansas isn't a team we should be "escaping" from. We needed a big win. We don't deserve to be in the top 4 after such a poor performance. 
It's been a fun season, but frustrating sometimes too. TCU has been very inconsistent. Some weeks they play brilliantly, but other times it seems like they are just phoning it in (the end of the Baylor game, and most of the WV and Kansas games).

Oh well, like I said in a previous post; one week at a time. We've got Texas in Austin on Thanksgiving, and Texas seems to be coming together as a team late in the season after struggling early with suspensions and injuries. This will be our last chance to get what might be considered a quality win. They've looked good the past few weeks. Then we end the season the following week against Iowa State in Fort Worth which obviously after this weekend, we can't take for granted either.

It'll be interesting to see how it all plays out in the end.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Our defense was outstanding. I was surprised by how well they played.
> 
> I just wish we'd shown up for the Florida game a few weeks ago. If we had, we'd be heading to the SEC championship game. ...We still could make it -- but Mizzou will have to lose one of their remaining SEC games (either Tennessee or Arkansas).


I still don't know how GA lost in convincing style to FL.

Too bad 'bout Gurley's ACL. He was expected to go high in all the mock NFL drafts I saw. May I armchair QB? Gurley shouldn't have been playing in the 4th Qtr. of a blow-out, let alone coming off a long suspension of no competition. Coach Richt's head should be given a shake real good.

Mizzoo's won four straight and seem to be on track again. Thusly, I don't expect losses to Tenn or ARK.

My CF Week 13 *bold *picks.

*K-State +2* @ WVA

*UNC +6* @ Duke

*Minn. +11* @ Nebraska

*NW -3 *@ Purdue

*Rutgers +22* @ Mich. St.

*Penn St. -6 *@ Illinois

*Indiana +33* @ Ohio St.

VA Tech @ *Wake Forest +15*

*Wash. St. +17* @ Arizona St.

Arizona @ *Utah -3*

*Ol' Miss. -3* @ ARK

Louisville @ *Notre Dame -4*

*BC +20 *@ Florida State

*Wisc. -9 *@ Iowa

MD @ *Michigan -5*

*TT +2 *@ Iowa St.

*Syracuse +8* @ Pitt

Stanford @ *Cal +6*

*Miami -6* @ Virginia

*OK-State +27* @ Baylor

*Missouri +3 *@ Tenn

*Vandy +29 *@ Miss. St.

*USC +3 *@ UCLA

*OR-State +6* @ Wash.


----------



## Vaneyes

SuperTonic said:


> Unfortunately, Kansas isn't a team we should be "escaping" from. We needed a big win. We don't deserve to be in the top 4 after such a poor performance.
> It's been a fun season, but frustrating sometimes too. TCU has been very inconsistent. Some weeks they play brilliantly, but other times it seems like they are just phoning it in (the end of the Baylor game, and most of the WV and Kansas games).
> 
> Oh well, like I said in a previous post; one week at a time. We've got Texas in Austin on Thanksgiving, and *Texas seems to be coming together *as a team late in the season after struggling early with suspensions and injuries. This will be our last chance to get what might be considered a quality win. They've looked good the past few weeks. Then we end the season the following week against Iowa State in Fort Worth which obviously after this weekend, we can't take for granted either.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how it all plays out in the end.


Don't fret, all you have to worry about is the insane thinking of The Committee. LOL

Re Texas their three recent wins include two doormats and a softened up WVA the week following TCU's game with. That weekend, while Texas was beating softened up WVA, TCU beat a very good K-State team by 3 TDs.

IOW TCU should beat Texas comfortably.


----------



## Guest

Why is TCU worrying about escapes? Isn't that the whole FSU strategy? Trail a good chunk of the game and then escape from a team they should convincingly beat? I understand their winning streak, but lately, there are a lot of games they could have easily lost, but narrowly escaped. 

One interesting fact I saw on espn.com - Saban has quite the track record of knocking of #1 teams - I think his total is 5 now? I like their odds on taking down another #1 - FSU, are you up to the challenge?


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Why is TCU worrying about escapes? Isn't that the whole FSU strategy? Trail a good chunk of the game and then escape from a team they should convincingly beat? I understand their winning streak, but lately, there are a lot of games they could have easily lost, but narrowly escaped.
> 
> One interesting fact I saw on espn.com - Saban has quite the track record of knocking of #1 teams - I think his total is 5 now? I like their odds on taking down another #1 - FSU, are you up to the challenge?


(19) South Carolina 35 (1) Alabama 21
October 9, 2010 Columbia, SC

(15) Texas A&M 29 (1) Alabama 24
November 10, 2012 Tuscaloosa, AL

(4) Auburn 34 (1) Alabama 28
November 30, 2013 Auburn, AL


----------



## Vaneyes

The new CF playoff ranking is out. The Committee's still in love with the SEC. Fear not, ST. Bad Karma will take care of their rankings.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings/_/week/13

Other: Newsflash, ESPN is now backpedaling on the Infamous Jameis autograph story.

http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_...-jameis-winston-items-due-legitimacy-concerns


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> The new CF playoff ranking is out. The Committee's still in love with the SEC.


That's as it should be.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> That's as it should be.


You're sure about that?

Q. If 5 can go to 1, then why can't 1 go to 5?

A. Because Florida State doesn't have a quality loss.

LOL


----------



## Skilmarilion

So the Rams have beaten Seattle, SF and Denver this season using a combination of Austin Davis and Shaun Hill.

Tremendous stuff. If only we had a top 12 QB ...


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> So the Rams have beaten Seattle, SF and Denver this season using a combination of Austin Davis and Shaun Hill.
> 
> Tremendous stuff. If only we had a top 12 QB ...


Some mock NFL drafts think Infamous Jameis may be a St. Louis pick.


----------



## Vaneyes

Today, ESPN is presenting the Ohio State Annual Whine about football ranking.

http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfnation/post/_/id/103462/ohio-state-deserves-to-be-in-top-four

Maybe if their recent bowl game record was better (2 - 5), they might be shown more respect. Though with this year's SEC Playoff Committee, that's not a given.


----------



## Vaneyes

Seahawks Lynch is fined heavily for his silence. Hell, football players should be paid to go silent. Who wants to hear more footballer wisdom.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...seattle-seahawks-marshawn-lynch-media-silence


----------



## Vaneyes

Not much happening the last coupla days with ESPN's college football.

Oregon QB Mariota gets a speeding ticket.


ACC commish wants 8 teams in the playoff. Understandable, but then there'd be atleast 4 SEC teams in the mix.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Some mock NFL drafts think Infamous Jameis may be a St. Louis pick.


But we have Sam Bradford.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes, I wondered if you ever 'tune in' to Bill Simmons' weekly BS Report episodes with Cousin Sal?

I don't even remotely like gambling but these guys are always highly entertaining when guessing the week's NFL lines, and there's some interesting football talk in there, when they feel like it!


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> Vaneyes, I wondered if you ever 'tune in' to Bill Simmons' weekly BS Report episodes with Cousin Sal?
> 
> I don't even remotely like gambling but these guys are always highly entertaining when guessing the week's NFL lines, and there's some interesting football talk in there, when they feel like it!


Thanks for the tip, S. I can always use more BS.

Some spoiler talk at ESPN. Just when yuh least expect it, someone's year is ruined.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...l-college-football-playoff-contenders-resumes


----------



## Vaneyes

Lots of cupcakes for SEC teams today. Not so for Florida State, which almost lost another one. Gator meat next week.


----------



## Guest

Actually was at the UAB/Marshall game today, supporting UAB - sad as it is, they maybe fill 1/3 of Legion Field's capacity, and that is with the help of Marshall fans travelling down for the game. Marshall won out, and remains undefeated, but it was pretty close, and if not for their defense helping them out with a touchdown, UAB could very easily have won. Guess that is why this undefeated team is not in the running for the top 5 or 10.

Yeah, I suppose Alabama did have an easy game against WCU. But then, I do believe that FSU also had on their schedule a cupcake game from the same conference - the Citadel - earlier in the season. And WCU was less a cupcake team than the Citadel. The difference? FSU also gets to play a lot of cupcake conference games.


----------



## Vasks

SEC has some perennial in conference cupcakes too like Vandy, Kentucky & Tennessee. And this year a number of traditionally good SEC teams (USC, Auburn, FL, LSU) are clearly down.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> SEC has some perennial in conference cupcakes too like Vandy, Kentucky & Tennessee. And this year a number of traditionally good SEC teams (USC, Auburn, FL, LSU) are clearly down.


Yes, it appears that SEC is sliding, as ACC improves. Though the latter is not without its cupcakes. This year, NCST, WF, Syracuse, VT.

ACC teams beat Ohio St., USC, Notre Dame this year. There are signs that SEC is scheduling more outside the South. Not just directional schools, as in the past. That's good.

Re SEC vs ACC this year, GA beat Clemson early on. Four tussles next week...

S. Carolina @ Clemson

Florida @ Florida State

GT @ GA

KY @ Louisville

ACC seems to have made some strides, but we'll know more after these games and the bowls, playoffs, etc.

PEE-ESS: Confessional. I had less than adequate *bold* picking this week. 10 - 14, for a season tally of 113 - 99. I'll be back with CF Week 14* bold* picks.


----------



## Vaneyes

Looking at (UR) Florida @ (3) Florida State.

Florida has largely been a running team this year. Very little passing...until the 52 - 3 cupcake E. Kentucky drubbing/win last week. Driskel passed, while Harris ran the option. I'm suspecting we'll see the same against Florida State. Florida borrowing from an old playbook, when they shuttled two QBs in a hurry-up O. against Coach Bowden.

2014 Team Stats:

Total O:

Florida State #37

Florida #111

Total D:

Florida State #54

Florida #5

The remaining CF Playoff Committee Rankings dates:

November 25 - 6 p.m. CT on ESPN
December 2 - 6 p.m. CT on ESPN
December 7 - 11:45 a.m. CT on ESPN (Selection Day and Playoff Semifinal teams announced)


My *bold* picks for CF Week 14:

*TCU -6* @ Texas
LSU @ *Texas A&M +3*
*ARK -1* @ Missouri
*Virginia -1* @ Virginia Tech
Nebraska @ *Iowa -1*
Stanford @* UCLA -4*
*Michigan +20* @ Ohio St.
Syracuse @* BC -10*
*WF+18* @ Duke
*Tenn -17* @ Vandy
*Minn +13* @ Wisc.
*Pitt +10* @ Miami
Rutgers @ *MD -8*
NCST @* UNC -8*
ILL @* NW -8*
Purdue @ *Indiana -3*
*Wash -4 *@ Wash St.
Baylor @ *TT +25*
*GT +13 *@ GA
*Kansas +28* @ K-State
*BYU +4* @ Cal
*OSU +20* @ Oregon
*MSU -14* @ Penn St.
Auburn @* 'Bama -9*
Florida @ *Florida St. -8*
S. Carolina @ *Clemson -4*
*Utah -9* @ Colorado 
KY @* Louisville -13*
*Miss St. -2* @ Miss.
*Notre Dame +7* @ USC


----------



## Vaneyes

Blast from the past with Steve Spurrier.

"They were all bragging about the tie. I said, Hell, it's the same for you as it is for us."


----------



## Vasks

Steve, honey, it's called "The Choke" at Doak for a reason.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> *Steve, honey*, it's called "The Choke" at Doak for a reason.


"He's like a crazy uncle." - Andre Wadsworth

The new CF Playoff rankings...

1. Alabama
2. Oregon
3. Florida St.
4. Mississippi St.
5. TCU
6. Ohio St.
7. Baylor
8. UCLA
9. Georgia
10. Michigan State

Bowl projections...justa tad early.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bowls/projections


----------



## Vaneyes

Q&A, with a Gators expert providing the latter.

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/11/27/7292749/opponent-blogger-q-a-florida-week

'15 best bets for Hate Week'. I'm at odds with most of them, and don't do o/u.

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...ootball-picks-bets-spreads-lines-odds-week-14

Philly @ Dallas - Sanchez is looking All-Pro, so far. Cough, cough, sputter.


----------



## Vaneyes

Congrats, ST, the Horned Frogs won convincingly.

After the ARK drubbing of, I didn't expect a LSU win @ A&M.

16 games t'day. Count 'em. 16!


----------



## JACE

As a University of Georgia fan, I'm pulling for the Arkansas Razorback this afternoon.

If the Hogs win, the Dawgs are in the SEC Championship.










*Beat Mizzou!!!*


----------



## Vaneyes

Dreadful ARK non-tackling. Mizzou 21 - 14 with 4:38 left.


----------



## Vasks

I'm heading off to Tally for the rivalry game..should be exciting.


----------



## Guest

Today I am rooting for the Tide and the Gators! Go SEC!


----------



## Vaneyes

Bad day for SEC. ACC 4 SEC 0. Plus one SEC playoff spot gone.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> I'm heading off to Tally for the rivalry game..should be exciting.


I thought it was a terribly exciting game.


----------



## Guest

Roll Damn Tide Roll!!!

Yeah, I know Georgia got knocked out. But Alabama is still going to stay atop those polls. They had me worried up through the beginning of the third quarter, but then they came alive.  We want you, FSU. You're going to need to do better than a 5-point victory over Florida.

Too bad about OSU. 

And my guilty pleasure of the day - watching Notre Dame get taken to the woodshed by USC. Don't care about Trojans, but despise the Irish - probably about as much as I do the 'Noles.


----------



## Vasks

DrMike said:


> despise the Irish - probably about as much as I do the 'Noles.


LOL!! What did you do last month when they played each other?


----------



## Vasks

I got to see and hear the famous Charlie Ward (1993 Heisman winner as FSU's QB & 10 year NBA player) before the game started yesterday. Here's the pic I took:


----------



## Guest

Vasks said:


> LOL!! What did you do last month when they played each other?


In that case, I rooted for Notre Dame, to try to end FSU's chances for the playoffs.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Roll Damn Tide Roll!!!
> 
> Yeah, I know Georgia got knocked out. But Alabama is still going to stay atop those polls. They had me worried up through the beginning of the third quarter, but then they came alive. We want you, FSU. You're going to need to do better than a 5-point victory over Florida.
> 
> Too bad about OSU.
> 
> And my guilty pleasure of the day - watching Notre Dame get taken to the woodshed by USC. Don't care about Trojans, but despise the Irish - probably about as much as I do the 'Noles.


If the Tide keep rollin' like they did yesterday, they're gonna get beat *again* real soon.

"Auburn gained 630 yards against the SEC's top defense."

New AP:


1. Alabama (25?)6. Ohio State2. Florida St. (29?)7. Michigan St.3. Oregon (5)8. Arizona4. TCU9. Kansas St.5. Baylor10. Miss. St.


----------



## Guest

@Vaneyes - nah, the thing you fail to realize is that most of the yards they gave up were in the first half. They came alive in the second half, which is bad news for the 'Noles, because they usually count on their opponents losing steam in the second half. Other than a late touchdown in the 4th, 'Bama held the Tigers to only 3 points for the vast majority of the second half, even with Auburn's great running game and pass receivers. That is what FSU needs to worry about. FSU counts on making it all up at the end of the game. That was when 'Bama was dominating, both offensively and defensively.

Besides, for all of that, 'Bama beat a 15th ranked Auburn decisively. FSU eked out a 5-point win against unranked Florida. That is what I would worry about. If the rankings for the playoff stay the same, FSU needs to worry first about Oregon. They won't be as "easy" as Florida. As for 'Bama? They've already shown they can take down a #1-ranked team.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> @Vaneyes - nah, the thing you fail to realize is that most of the yards they gave up were in the first half. They came alive in the second half, which is bad news for the 'Noles, because they usually count on their opponents losing steam in the second half. Other than a late touchdown in the 4th, 'Bama held the Tigers to only 3 points for the vast majority of the second half, even with Auburn's great running game and pass receivers. That is what FSU needs to worry about. FSU counts on making it all up at the end of the game. That was when 'Bama was dominating, both offensively and defensively.
> 
> Besides, for all of that, 'Bama beat a 15th ranked Auburn decisively. FSU eked out a 5-point win against unranked Florida. That is what I would worry about. If the rankings for the playoff stay the same, FSU needs to worry first about Oregon. They won't be as "easy" as Florida. As for 'Bama? They've already shown they can take down a #1-ranked team.


Spin away 630 yards? Don't think so. And dissing your SEC bros? That's not neighborly. Abandoning the SEC ship after four losses against ACC opponents?

Sad to see, but no matter. Fact is, Alabama has got into the habit of losing. 3 losses in the past 12 months. One at #1. Deja vu? We'll just hafta wait 'n see.

Auburn's DC is shown the door, but what about 'Bama's? He can't be far behind, if the worst should soon happen again.

"We haven't played a lot of games where we give up 44 points and win," Tide coach Nick Saban said. "That's not really our style."

http://espn.go.com/college-football...r-ellis-johnson-day-loss-alabama-crimson-tide


----------



## Guest

Lot's of things can go wrong with these rivalry games. But you talk about 3 losses in 12 months. Fact is only 1 has been this season. And the time they played #1? They won. Yes, they had a bad first half against Auburn. Everybody saw that. What would you call FSU's game against Florida? Florida is 6-5. I believe Alabama beat them by 21 points - in other words, our margin of victory over Florida was almost as high as your total points against Florida. And bear in mind, as well, that for all the talk about how much of a 2nd half team FSU is, Florida held them to 3 points the entire 2nd half. That's what I would worry about.

By the way, you posted the other day about OSU bellyaching about how they get no respect. Well, here you go for the ACC.
http://espn.go.com/blog/acc/post/_/id/77864/fact-acc-delivers-message-to-sec?ex_cid=espnapi_public

Don't worry - you'll likely get an easier first round game against Oregon before you have to face us. That is, unless GT beats you. They are a bit better than Florida.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Lot's of things can go wrong with these rivalry games. But you talk about 3 losses in 12 months. Fact is only 1 has been this season. And the time they played #1? They won. Yes, they had a bad first half against Auburn. Everybody saw that. What would you call FSU's game against Florida? Florida is 6-5. I believe Alabama beat them by 21 points - in other words, our margin of victory over Florida was almost as high as your total points against Florida. And bear in mind, as well, that for all the talk about how much of a 2nd half team FSU is, Florida held them to 3 points the entire 2nd half. That's what I would worry about.
> 
> By the way, you posted the other day about OSU bellyaching about how they get no respect. Well, here you go for the ACC.
> http://espn.go.com/blog/acc/post/_/id/77864/fact-acc-delivers-message-to-sec?ex_cid=espnapi_public
> 
> Don't worry - you'll likely get an easier first round game against Oregon before you have to face us. That is, unless GT beats you. They are a bit better than Florida.


The SEC slide is clearly evident. It's only a matter of time 'til the polls that currently prop them up, collapse resoundingly with more losses. Rome is burning.


----------



## Vaneyes

Big 12 chooses the fence.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/11964184/big-12-present-tcu-baylor-co-champions

"Crazy Uncle'' will be back.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...er-says-return-south-carolina-gamecocks-coach

My CF Week 14 *bold* picks limped in at 14 - 16, for a season tally of 127 - 115.

My CF Week 15 *bold *picks...

Arizona +14 vs Oregon
Iowa St. +34 vs TCU
K-State +8* vs Baylor
Ok-State vs Oklahoma -19
Missouri +14 vs 'Bama 
Florida St. -3 vs GA Tech
Wisc. vs Ohio St. +4

*K-State/Baylor line TBA. I'll pick K-State only if it's 8 or more.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> The SEC slide is clearly evident. It's only a matter of time 'til the polls that currently prop them up, collapse resoundingly with more losses. Rome is burning.


Yeah, I'm not sweating it. Since the beginning of the BCS championship back in 1998, the SEC has won 9 times. Among the winners were: Tennessee, LSU, Florida, Auburn, Alabama. They sent teams to 10 of those 16 games - one year, it was even SEC vs. SEC. In contrast, while the ACC has sent FSU multiple times (4 times), that has been it for the ACC. And I will put the 9 SEC championships up against the 2 ACC ones. And we have won 7 of the last 8. So yes - you have FSU, which seems to be resurgent right now, but who else? Okay - you beat 4 SEC teams this last week. Were they the strongest SEC teams? Not really. But I understand, they weren't all your strongest ACC teams.

But there really is only one game that matters. The winner of the Georgia-Georgia Tech game is only going to matter to the citizens of Georgia. What I think is the most telling is that your best team was only able to best Florida by a mere 5 points. That is the only SEC-ACC game from last week that has any relevance here.


----------



## Vaneyes

'It's Clear: SEC No Longer Exceptional'

http://espn.go.com/college-football...longer-claim-best-conference-college-football

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Vaneyes

Re MNF, cameras caught a fan with a jet strapped to his head. Must be working. Jets 10 Fish 0.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> 'It's Clear: SEC No Longer Exceptional'
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...longer-claim-best-conference-college-football
> 
> Is there an echo in here?


So, the lesson I get from that article is: SEC - not as great this season as it once was. May be back to greatness by next season, because football is more important there than any other conference. And yet in spite of it not being that great this year, still likely to win the national championship. Yeah - what a dire report.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> So, the lesson I get from that article is: SEC - not as great this season as it once was. May be back to greatness by next season, because football is more important there than any other conference. And yet in spite of it not being that great this year, *still likely to win the national championship.* Yeah - what a dire report.


Where was that? Oh, sorry, those are your words.

Here's something that was in the article..."Remember the College Football Playoff selection committee's first ranking? They placed three SEC West teams in the top four, and four in the top six."


----------



## Guest

Yeah - and they were wrong, as are most polls that early in the season. I guess they were right in some respects, though: there would never be more than one ACC team in contention. That was consistent throughout. Three SEC West teams in the top four was dumb - they still had to play each other. And this is the first year the committee has been doing this. There are going to be bugs. I don't think anybody, though, ever believed there would NOT be an SEC West team in the playoff.

Funny, because you posted an article not too long ago about OSU's perennial bellyaching of how they never are treated with respect. Now you are going to do the same for your poor maligned ACC, and the other lesser conferences? Upset, maybe, that even with an impressive undefeated streak, FSU still clings precariously to a spot in the top 4, and not even the first spot? Even after all the moral contortions your school has had to go through to justify Jameis Winston's continued presence on the team? Are they finally going to get around to that hearing for him now, or are they going to postpone it again?


----------



## Guest

With all the talk about how the SEC is just not as dominant, keep in mind the polls. Ever since the Playoff committee started putting out their rankings after week 10, with the exception of week 12, there have been at least 2 SEC teams in the top 4. Initially there were 3. Think that is just a quirk of a biased committee? The AP was very similar - 3 SEC teams in weeks 10 and 11, then 2 teams for weeks 12, 13, and 14. Only now are we down to a single team. And in spite of the hyperbolic predictions out there, having multiple SEC teams in the playoffs was only ever a pipe dream. Even in the BCS era, only once did you have 2 SEC teams competing for the championship. Everybody knew it was likely to come down to only one SEC team in the playoffs - and yet, until this last week, it very nearly was 2 teams. No other conference came close. The only other conference consistently in the top 4? ACC - thanks to one, and only one, team, FSU. In contrast, the SEC at various times had Alabama, Auburn, Ole Miss, and Mississippi State in the top 4. 4 different teams. 

Because the SEC dominates does not mean there are not other great teams out there. It just means that the whole conference, in general, is tougher. People will cite losses to other conferences, but those are the exceptions that prove the rule. Yes, FSU won when it counted last year. But Auburn led for most of the game. Auburn, the team that made it to the title game on a fluke return of an ill-advised 57-yard field goal attempt. Yes, FSU is a great team - and they play in a conference that has very few standouts. Since the advent of the BCS, how many different ACC teams have played for the title? 1. And their record in the title game is .500, going 2-2. And going up against the SEC in the title game? 1-1. Tennessee beat them in the first BCS title game, and they beat Auburn in the last. The SEC? 9-1 in BCS championships, with wins going to 5 different teams. That is why the SEC has gained the reputation it has. It has national championship winning teams, and it has depth. Does that mean every year it is going to be as dominant? No - crap happens. You lose your star players to the NFL. You have coaching changes. You have injuries. But you know what happens if FSU has a crappy season? It means there is no ACC team likely to have a crack at the title. You know what happens if Alabama has a crappy season? Then there is still a high likelihood there will be an SEC team will be in competition. The highest the next best ACC team has been, since week 10, is Georgia Tech, hovering down there at #12.


----------



## Vaneyes

I spoke of parity early on in this football season. Funny, how some senior writers of publications are just arriving at that point of view. I think any one of the "final four" could win it all.

Re Infamous Jameis, his code of conduct hearing is scheduled for today and possibly tomorrow. After which, the judge must provide his judgment within ten days. If the accused doesn't like the decision, he may appeal. As I understand, the appeal process can take two to three months.

So, will Infamous Jameis be playing post-season football? The answer is yes...as long as he and his team are in the mix.

Related:

http://espn.go.com/college-football...es-accuser-await-student-conduct-code-hearing


----------



## Guest

Well, that is convenient. Interesting process - lawyers can advise, but can't ask anybody anything. Winston doesn't have to answer questions if he chooses not to. Both sides give opening and closing statements, and can call any witnesses they wish.

I don't think Winston will get a punishment. Personally, I don't necessarily like these situations of trying to nab someone through the backdoor if the normal channels don't work, unless it is abundantly clear that the normal channels are hiding something. Do I really think that police were involved in a cover-up? No. Does that mean I think he is innocent? Not necessarily - I just know that a rape charge gets increasingly difficult to prove the further you get from it. That, and the fact that it took her 5 weeks to identify her attacker, who just happens to be one of the biggest names on campus. At the same time, I think that the star persona given to these top players can, just as with politicians, give them the feeling that they can have whatever they want. But it is a tough call - he said, she said. But I don't know the threshold the accuser needs to meet here - beyond a reasonable doubt? I would hope so, as we are talking serious consequences.


----------



## Guest

Sadly, just got the official word from UAB president Ray Watts that this is to be the final season for UAB football, bowling, and rifle. Always dwarfed by 'Bama and Auburn, still, I am sad to see my Blazers go. Legion Field was a horrible place to play, and the usual attendance was abysmal, but it is always sad to see a football program go - and this season was actually pretty good.


----------



## Vaneyes

Some were wondering if TCU would be 4th. Fear no more. They've jumped Florida State to 3rd! LOL

http://www.collegefootballplayoff.com/view-rankings#week-15


----------



## SuperTonic

Well, I wasn't expecting that! 
It's not time to celebrate yet, but I'm feeling pretty good going into the last week of the season. Assuming we take care of business against ISU this weekend those three days between the game and the final rankings are going to be very nerve-wracking.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Some were wondering if TCU would be 4th. Fear no more. They've jumped Florida State to 3rd! LOL
> 
> http://www.collegefootballplayoff.com/view-rankings#week-15


You think they just want to get the FSU-Alabama game out of the way first - assuming they both win their conference championships?


----------



## Guest

Of course, if FSU has another win like they did against Florida, maybe they'll fall out of the top 4 altogether!


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Of course, if FSU has another win like they did against Florida, maybe they'll fall out of the top 4 altogether!


That idea/question was proposed to CF Playoff Committee Chairman Jeff Long. He answered that Florida State's "Body of Work" would be enough to keep them there.

I agree with those who say the Committee is purposely seeding with the present four with regards to locale and fan base. IOW East versus West. I also agree with those who say the Committee has protected TCU from falling out of the "final four".

This sort of agenda and game-playing, I hope, will be eradicated once the season and playoffs are at end. I believe to continue this sort of thinking would set poor precedent for future playoffs. Things could get much uglier than with some of the BCS follies.

Silly me, I thought they would keep much of the BCS positives, and just add two more teams for the playoffs.


----------



## Guest

At this rate, FSU should be able to win the whole thing and be given 2nd place!:devil:

I think there is too much manipulation with this system - to much left to the whims of a committee. I think any conference that wants a team considered should have to hold a conference championship, and only conference champions be considered in the final decision. No more of this TCU/Baylor crap, or the whole hang-up regarding how many SEC teams will be in competition. Expand it, as well, by a couple games, and allow some wild card slots, just to make things interesting, and allow the possibility for an underdog upset. Yeah, that would really **** off the big conferences, but wouldn't it get more people interested? Everybody loves a great underdog story - look at the Jamaican bobsled team. Everybody knew they weren't going to win, but damn, wasn't it fund to watch?


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> At this rate, FSU should be able to win the whole thing and be given 2nd place!:devil:
> 
> *I think there is too much manipulation with this system - to much left to the whims of a committee. I think any conference that wants a team considered should have to hold a conference championship, and only conference champions be considered in the final decision. No more of this TCU/Baylor crap, or the whole hang-up regarding how many SEC teams will be in competition. *Expand it, as well, by a couple games, and allow some wild card slots, just to make things interesting, and allow the possibility for an underdog upset. Yeah, that would really **** off the big conferences, but wouldn't it get more people interested? Everybody loves a great underdog story - look at the Jamaican bobsled team. Everybody knew they weren't going to win, but damn, wasn't it fund to watch?


Agree, agree. The SEC hang-up or brainwashing will take time to extinguish, and it will only be extinguished as/if parity expands. The ACC 4 - 0 record versus SEC this past weekend is another step in the right direction.

Cupcake scheduling as in non-conference directional fillers, should police itself. Sometimes it's unavoidable when competitive teams cancel, but all too often there is definite intent to pad the win column.


----------



## Guest

I don't think the SEC dominance necessarily will ever end. It will have its ups and downs, but it is just inherent in the system. It might as well be professional football in many states in the South. In other regions, the NFL is pretty strong. Down here in the deep South? Not so much. What do we have - Saints, Titans, Falcons? Compare that to Alabama, Auburn, Georgia, Tennessee, Ole Miss, Miss. State, Florida, LSU. Sure, we watch the NFL here to - but everybody, at least in Alabama, knows that the biggest football game of the year is the Iron Bowl, or the NCAA championship, if an SEC team is playing. They are fanatics about it.

But until there is greater parity, you should limit the playoffs to conference champions. Who cares how many excellent SEC teams there are - only the conference champion should be considered for the playoffs. That is how it is in the NFL. It doesn't matter if, for example, the top 2 NFC teams are arguably the best in the NFL. Only one of them gets to go on and play the AFC champion, and vice versa. I remember back in the day when the Cowboys and my 49ers dominated, back in the days of Steve Young and Jerry Rice. The bigger game was the NFC championship - the Super Bowl was more just to see what AFC team got to be beaten by the NFC champion. 

I honestly don't know why they don't just do a playoff between all the FBS conference champions. Screw the somewhat arbitrary rankings. Maybe you can exclude some of the smaller conferences, or have a wild-card slot they can compete for. But the other slots go to the major conference champions. That way they could also schedule some better out of conference regular season games without worrying about a fluke upsetting their chances.


----------



## Vaneyes

"I don't think the SEC dominance necessarily will ever end."

Get over it. It already has. It's only the perception that now must be overcome.

The only thing SEC fans can yell at present is, "SEC West! SEC West!" And maybe that won't be an option soon. We'll just hafta wait and see.

Related:

http://www.tallahassee.com/story/sp...ttee-showing-absolutely-respect-acc/19843655/


----------



## Vaneyes

My CF Week 15 *bold *picks (with K-State update)...

*Arizona +14* vs Oregon
*Iowa St. +34* vs TCU
*K-State +9* vs Baylor
Ok-State vs *Oklahoma -19*
*Missouri +14 *vs 'Bama 
*Florida St. -3* vs GA Tech
Wisc. vs *Ohio St. +4*

This morn, amongst ESPN talking heads' (Brad Edwards et al) "what-ifs", was conjecture about a resounding win by Baylor over K-State. Could it be enough to jump TCU, with TCU's probable win over Iowa St. The majority view was, Yes. They warned that TCU is not secure. Well, maybe, with a squeaker or OT win over ISU. I think TCU is secure. Otherwise, they wouldn't have been awarded 3rd place this week.

They covered all possibilities for in-the-mix teams. Some scenarios were downright Star Trekish.


----------



## Guest

Sad to see OSU the underdog there - I lived there for awhile. Tough blow with their QB.

Odd to see the FSU game predicted to be so close. 

As to SEC dominance, don't worry. In no time at all, we will be able to say, "the talk of the death of SEC dominance was greatly exaggerated." Yeah, yeah, the ACC had a good week against them. Everybody was shocked by that. That proves to me that, still, in most peoples' minds, the SEC is still dominant. There have always been those who predict the demise of SEC dominance is right around the corner. I remember, while living up in Ohio, just before they got killed by Florida in '07, all the talk about how overrated the SEC dominance was. Ditto for 2008, just before they got killed by LSU. One bad season does not an end to dominance make. Speaking of an end to dominance - how many more seasons do you think FSU has up at the top of the pack? And after that?


----------



## Vaneyes

"How many more seasons do you think FSU has up at the top of the pack? And after that?"

I think Jimbo Fisher would be a better one to ask.

Good luck with 'Bama Saturday.:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

The last football game I saw was the 49ers versus Seahawks... the 49ers kept on messing up with lots of turnovers :\. Seahawks didn't do so badly.


----------



## Vaneyes

Good story (linked) re Florida State and Georgia Tech QBs.

"Don't worry, Coach. We're not losing this game."

http://espn.go.com/college-football...me-first-meeting-jameis-winston-justin-thomas


----------



## Vaneyes

(2) Oregon look good, don't they? The revenge upon Arizona was complete. 600+yds O, 200+ yds D.

(3) Horned Frogs and Boykin looked like they were off on a similar journey. However, just before the half, ISU's 115th ranked D provided some mo for ISU's 106th ranked O.

Later edit:

Mo, hell. Horned Frogs demolished their opponent.

Now, can (1) 'Bama and (4) Florida State repeat such onslaught? Stay tuned.


Later edit:

On cue, 'Bama's embroiled in another yawner.

Failing a Mizzou Miracle, we'll hafta rely on Florida State to provide their usual thriller.


----------



## Guest

So far, Bama, TCU, and Oregon seem to be making their case to stay in the top 4. FSU, though, is only up by 3 in the 3rd against GT. Will they surge in the 4th? I'm hoping not.


----------



## Guest

Nope. No surge. Just a couple field goals and a 2 point win. We will see how much it impressed the committee.


----------



## SuperTonic

I've got a bad feeling this is going to end up like the 2010 season for TCU. We're going to end up on the outside looking in again. I don't see how you can leave OSU out after that performance. And they aren't going to exclude the undefeated, defending champions either.
Well, it's in the committee's hands now. They've surprised us before. I don't envy them for having to make this choice. A deserving team is going to be left out.


----------



## LarryShone

It seems weird seeing sport and college associated!


----------



## Vaneyes

The Committee has spoken. 1. 'Bama 2. Oregon 3. Florida State 4. Ohio State. I have no problem with these four in the playoffs. Ohio State's game last night was a massive statement, as was the two ACC contestants game.

Big 12 will have to reinstate a conference championship, if they want a better chance of avoiding elimination from final four thinking.

I'm looking forward to Florida State showing the country what pretenders the Ducks are once again. Their green fades fast when they get near the big show.

I'm also looking forward to Florida State giving Saban & Company their fourth loss in a little over a year. 'Bama has a comfort zone of second or third, I'd say. So, we'll hafta see if they can get by Ohio State. Good luck with that.

29 consecutive wins, and the future (Pasadena and Arlington) looks bright. "Go Noles!"


----------



## hpowders

Florida State will win it all this year, bringing home my state's honor/honour.


----------



## Guest

Hmm, 5-point victory over unranked Florida, 2-point victory over Georgia Tech, which never cracked the top 10. Yep, sounds like FSU should be able to destroy, first, Oregon, and then, theoretically, Bama.

Yes, FSU won last year, because they only had to win one game against Auburn. Now, to be National Champion, they have to take down two top-tier teams. I like Alabama's chances. The Big 10 has not had a great track record against the SEC in post-season play. The Buckeyes had a great game against Wisconsin, and was glad to see them make it to the playoff, as I used to live up there in Columbus. Still, I don't think they can take down Alabama.


----------



## Vasks

Strange, I posted with a link to some neat pictures here earlier today, but it's not here now.


----------



## Vasks

Well, here's my second try to post a link to professional pics from the ACC Champ Bowl

http://warchant.zenfolio.com/p150380876


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kaepernick with another beauty of a showing against the mighty Raiders. 

Here's hoping, Seattle end their season next week. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Surpise, surprise, Nike has playoff marketing plans.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...s-florida-state-seminoles-ohio-state-buckeyes


----------



## Vaneyes

What do the oddsmakers know. Parity indeed,* bold* picks got slapped 1 - 6 for CF Week 15 (Bless Ohio State), for a season tally of 128 - 121.

One regular season *bold* pick for CF Week 16...*Army +15* vs Navy...then it's time for....

My world famous* bowld* picks:

*Utah St. -10* vs UTEP

*Utah -5* vs Colorado St.

*BYU +1* vs Memphis

Rutgers vs* UNC -3*

*NC State +2* vs UCF

Cinn. vs *Virginia Tech +3*

Arizona St. vs* Duke +8*

*Miami -3 *vs S. Carolina

*BC -3* vs Penn St.

*Nebraska +6 *vs USC

Texas A&M vs *W. Virginia -4*

Oklahoma vs *Clemson PICK 'EM*

ARK vs *Texas +5*

Notre Dame vs *LSU -8*

Georgia vs *Louisville +7*

*MD +14* vs Stanford

Ole Miss vs *TCU +3*

Boise St. vs* Arizona +3*

Miss St. vs *Georgia Tech +7*

*Auburn -5* vs Wisconsin

Mich St. vs *Baylor -3*

*Mizzou -6* vs Minn

Oregon vs *Florida St.+9*

'Bama vs *Ohio St. +9*

Houston vs *Pitt -3*

*Iowa +3* vs Tenn

*K-State -2 *vs UCLA

Wash. vs *Okla St. +6*

E. Carolina vs *Florida -7*

Psssst: Ohio State and Florida State don't need the handicapping. They'll beat their playoff foes straight up. You heard it here first. Again, what do the oddsmakers know.


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> Kaepernick with another beauty of a showing against the mighty Raiders.
> 
> Here's hoping, Seattle end their season next week. :tiphat:


The K-pick bad news, 6-year extension $126M. The good news, most of it isn't guaranteed.


----------



## Vaneyes

CF Awards tonight. Pic of Roberto Aguayo and "Jack".


----------



## Vaneyes

Congrats to Oregon QB Marcus Mariota for winning this year's Heisman Memorial Trophy Award, setting up a dual 'tween last year's and this year's winners.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another shot of "Jack" (at the Miami game).


----------



## Vaneyes

Niners punked by 'Hawks D.

Good day for the Manning boys.

The other 'Boys do Phillie t'night.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Niners punked by 'Hawks D.
> 
> Good day for the Manning boys.
> 
> The other 'Boys do Phillie t'night.


SF just wasn't good all year. Seattle's defense is getting remarkably close to last year's level again. I like them to go all the way.

Yep -- I find the NE/DEN domination of the AFC more than boring though.

Boys were impressive. If they win out I think they get the #1 seed! 

BTW -- anyone see the last play of that Jets/Titans game? Goodness me they nearly pulled that off!

Also, I love that we will have prime time Thurs night match-up in week 16 featuring TEN and JAX. Good grief, will anyone watch that?


----------



## Vaneyes

Discontent in Chicago and Cleveland. Blame it on the front office. LOL

Chicago's been to The Super Bowl twice, winning in '86, losing in '07. Cleveland is still waiting. Blame it on Art Modell, too. R.I.P.

I feel everybody's pain. LOL

Bears

http://espn.go.com/blog/chicago/bea...r-kromer-drama-only-adds-to-disastrous-season

Browns

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...ice-johnny-manziels-cleveland-field-struggles


----------



## elgar's ghost

With the Giants having limped out of the picture I'll root for the Lions in the play-offs - assuming they make it. At least some consolation that the Big Blue put it up the Redskins as usual.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florida State and Washington lead the way with AP All-American 1st teamers.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...layoff-participants-stack-ap-all-america-team

Meanwhile, more disrespect from a non-beliver. Yawn...as if Florida State didn't have enough "fridge humor/motivation".

http://espn.go.com/blog/acc/post/_/id/78499/fsu-goes-from-preseason-pet-to-playoff-periphery


----------



## Skilmarilion

elgars ghost said:


> With the Giants having limped out of the picture I'll root for the Lions in the play-offs - assuming they make it. At least some consolation that the Big Blue put it up the Redskins as usual.


Oooh, a Giants fan? You'll have plenty to root for in the form of whoever DAL ends up playing in the playoffs!

Here's to you taking a beat down in St. Louis this Sunday. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Discontent in Chicago and Cleveland. Blame it on the front office. LOL
> 
> Chicago's been to The Super Bowl twice, winning in '86, losing in '07. Cleveland is still waiting. Blame it on Art Modell, too. R.I.P.


The QB situation in Cleveland is a joke [has it ever not been?]. Too bad because they have a solid team.

They could've had Watkins and Bridgewater in the draft, without even making any moves.


----------



## JACE

Skilmarilion said:


> The QB situation in Cleveland is a joke [has it ever not been?]. Too bad because they have a solid team.
> 
> They could've had Watkins and Bridgewater in the draft, without even making any moves.


That's Cleveland in a nutshell. Forever making horrible draft choices.

But I can hardly bad-mouth them. I'm a FALCONS fan.


----------



## Skilmarilion

JACE said:


> That's Cleveland for you.


Yaa, I'm a Cavs fan so I know how things roll over there. I'm hoping that the doom and gloom will end soon enoguh. :tiphat:

-- on topic: I must say, that Trent Richardson they pulled off last year was nothing short of genius. I have double check every now and again to make sure that it really did happen in Cleveland, lol.



JACE said:


> But I can hardly bad-mouth them. I'm a FALCONS fan.


Oh yeah ... sorry about that.


----------



## JACE

Skilmarilion said:


> Yaa, I'm a Cavs fan so I know how things roll over there. I'm hoping that the doom and gloom will end soon enoguh. :tiphat:


For sure. Now that LeBron's back, I think you guys have a really good shot at the NBA Championship. I don't see any other teams in the East who can give them much competition. Beating the Western Division opponent in the Finals will be the hard part.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Skilmarilion said:


> Oooh, a Giants fan? You'll have plenty to root for in the form of whoever DAL ends up playing in the playoffs!
> 
> Here's to you taking a beat down in St. Louis this Sunday. :tiphat:


Giants now on a hot 2W streak haha. Still prefer Cowboys to win it than the Patriots.


----------



## Kivimees

Which NFL team is Estonia's favourite? Anyone know?


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Florida State and Washington lead the way with AP All-American 1st teamers.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...layoff-participants-stack-ap-all-america-team
> 
> Meanwhile, more disrespect from a non-beliver. Yawn...as if Florida State didn't have enough "fridge humor/motivation".
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/acc/post/_/id/78499/fsu-goes-from-preseason-pet-to-playoff-periphery


Not sure what advantage having the most AP All-American 1st teamers means. Florida State was undefeated, and Washington was 8-5.

All the talk about FSU being undefeated really is meaningless. If being undefeated was the end-all, be-all of college sports, then why did Marshall never get higher than 18 prior to their only defeat? Because it isn't only the number of wins, but the quality of wins, and the quality of teams. FSU has had some real squeakers against some teams where it shouldn't have been as close - *cough* Florida *cough*. Don't like it? Take it up with Marshall fans who knew that their not too strong schedule meant that, even had they not lost one game, they didn't have a snowball's chance in hell of even getting within sight of a shot in the playoff.

If it is purely on the matter of who has won the most games, then why don't we just pair up the two teams with the best record? Because we all know that isn't going to determine the true best team. Maybe this current method isn't going to, either, but simply claiming you are the best because you are undefeated is not that convincing an argument, given all the tough teams you never played. So going into the playoff, as in any playoff, your previous ranking now means jack squat. All that matters now is who is going to win it all. Had they stuck a 5-loss team in the playoff, and they won it all, they would be the champion, regardless if another team had been undefeated going in.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> Which NFL team is *Estonia's favourite? *Anyone know?


Unfortunately, Chicago.

Don't miss Thursday's big game...Tennessee (Titans?) & Jacksonville (Jaguars?).


----------



## Vaneyes

Ducks star CB out for season.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...pre-olomu-oregon-ducks-season-due-knee-injury


----------



## Kivimees

Vaneyes said:


> Unfortunately, Chicago.


No, Vaneyes, it's the Cincinnati Bengals, owing to Margus Hunt (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margus_Hunt), the only Estonian-born player in the NFL.

Our NFL coverage in the media speaks only of the Bengals. The only other teams mentioned are their opponents in a particular game, i.e., Cincinnati won/lost against team X. Hunt did/didn't play in the game.

So Vaneyes, I'm afraid you don't win the 2 tickets to the Super Bowl I was offering as a prize, but you do get as consolation a cyber Christmas candy cane:









:tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

elgars ghost said:


> Giants now on a hot 2W streak haha. Still prefer Cowboys to win it than the Patriots.


That's fair -- I have to say both of those Giants SB wins over the Pats were beauties. Extremely satisfying, and I'm fairly indifferent when it comes to NYG. :tiphat:



JACE said:


> For sure. Now that LeBron's back, I think you guys have a really good shot at the NBA Championship. I don't see any other teams in the East who can give them much competition. Beating the Western Division opponent in the Finals will be the hard part.


Well, one would hope so.

I assume you're a Hawks fan. If so, I'll be keeping quiet given last night's game, lol...


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> No, Vaneyes, it's the Cincinnati Bengals, owing to Margus Hunt (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margus_Hunt), the only Estonian-born player in the NFL.
> 
> Our NFL coverage in the media speaks only of the Bengals. The only other teams mentioned are their opponents in a particular game, i.e., Cincinnati won/lost against team X. Hunt did/didn't play in the game.
> 
> So Vaneyes, I'm afraid you don't win the 2 tickets to the Super Bowl I was offering as a prize, but you do get as consolation a cyber Christmas candy cane:
> 
> View attachment 58945
> 
> 
> :tiphat:


Well geez, I didn' know you were a jurist, already knowin' the answer to your Q. Okay, I'll sit corrected this time.

Anyhoo, I wuz goin' by bohunk populace. Chitown's got Cinn beat there.

"Haid joule ja head uut aastat!" 

PEE-ESS: Thanks fo' the canin'.


----------



## hpowders

There's a rumor that my Tampa Bay Bucs may be demoted to college football next year to make them more competitive.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JACE

Skilmarilion said:


> I assume you're a Hawks fan. If so, I'll be keeping quiet given last night's game, lol...


I follow the Hawks a bit. I was listening to some of the game on the radio as I was out-and-about last night. But I didn't know about the outcome until I heard about it on Sports-Talk radio this AM. I was SURPRISED.

My money's still on the Cavs to win the East.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florida State's Rose Bowl uni.










And Oregon.


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> There's a rumor that my Tampa Bay Bucs may be demoted to college football next year to make them more competitive.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.


Does that mean the Bucs reverting back to their pre-makeover orange 'loser' uniforms? :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Who can bear it?

"You sign a seven-year deal ($126.7M), and you think you're going to be here for a while," - Cutler

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nfl/stor...chicago-bears-hopes-remain-team-being-benched

Get your Cutler home game jersey at Dick's for a mere $100.


----------



## Skilmarilion

hpowders said:


> There's a rumor that my Tampa Bay Bucs may be demoted to college football next year to make them more competitive.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.


Well there's two ways of looking at it:

You were maybe the first 2-10 team ever to still be in contention for a division title going into Week 14 [lmao].

but ...

You've only won 2 games in what is undoubtedly a contender for worst division in NFL history.

Like all the bad teams in the league, you need a QB. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

A game the Eagles could've won. Iffy Sanchez and 1/3 FGs, being the difference.

Next up, Rivers versus K-Pick.


----------



## Vasks

I knew my Eagles were going to lose by the start of the 2nd half.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> A game the Eagles could've won. Iffy Sanchez and 1/3 FGs, being the difference.


I thought Sanchez was okay. Was genuinely surprised that they turned it over there. It was theirs to lose.

Too bad that Foles and Palmer went down this season. PHI's season may be lost already, and I fear for ARZ tonight.


----------



## hpowders

Bucs/Green Bay. I'm afraid to watch....although the Bucs have not been giving up a lot of points on defense.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Rivers, a bulging disc is good enough to beat the Niners now.

If the 12th man didn't travel, maybe the Cards can do it t'night.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Giants win again! Season could end on a 4W high by putting the Eagles out of their misery on the 28th.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dallas, Seattle, Denver, NE, look like the contenders to me.

Pretenders? The garbage Philly, Ariz., GB, Detroit, Indy have displayed lately, says they've spit the bit.


----------



## Vaneyes

Infamous Jameis is cleared in conduct hearing ruling.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...a-state-seminoles-did-not-violate-school-code

On NBC Sports Radio, Winston's attorney David Cornwell said if these shakedown artists wish to take this further via civil suit, there will be a counterclaim.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yCrPL18N2pU#t=17


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Infamous Jameis is cleared in conduct hearing ruling.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...a-state-seminoles-did-not-violate-school-code
> 
> On NBC Sports Radio, Winston's attorney David Cornwell said if these shakedown artists wish to take this further via civil suit, there will be a counterclaim.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yCrPL18N2pU#t=17


I anticipated as much. Whether the accuser is telling the truth, it is just too difficult to prove any such claim so late after the fact.

Like it or not, victims of sexual assault need to come forward right away and report, so that evidence can be collected. Waiting and then dropping a bombshell is not the way to go - there is too much potential for abusing that system, and without the physical evidence collected immediately, it ultimately devolves into a he said/she said, and given how damaging a sexual assault conviction can be, it needs to be based on more than just that.

At least now, when FSU does not win the championship, there won't be any belly-aching about how they could have done it, had Winston been allowed to play.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Infamous Jameis is cleared in conduct hearing ruling.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...a-state-seminoles-did-not-violate-school-code
> 
> On NBC Sports Radio, Winston's attorney David Cornwell said if these shakedown artists wish to take this further via civil suit, there will be a counterclaim.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yCrPL18N2pU#t=17


Good, maybe the awful Bucs can use their No. one pick for him or the Oregon Duck QB.

Won't help anyway. Their QB gets no protection. The TB Bucs may have the worst offensive line in history.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Good, maybe the awful Bucs can use their No. one pick for him or the Oregon Duck QB.
> 
> Won't help anyway. Their QB gets no protection. *The TB Bucs may have the worse offensive line in history.*


They're bad alright, but re 2014 run blocking and pass protection stats, Jacksonville OL is worse.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> They're bad alright, but re 2014 run blocking and pass protection stats, Jacksonville OL is worse.:tiphat:


How can one state have so many fine college football programs and be so lousy with the pro game?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> How can one state have so many fine college football programs and be so lousy with the pro game?


The two don't equate, especially down South. Look at Alabama - you have Alabama and Auburn, but no pro teams. In contrast, look at New England. The Pats are doing great - how many great New England college ball programs can you list?


----------



## Skilmarilion

hpowders said:


> How can one state have so many fine college football programs and be so lousy with the pro game?


You need a QB in this league. JAX and TB do not have QB's, and are therefore irrelevant. PHI and ARZ were the two best teams in the NFC through the first half of the season. But their #1's go down and they become almost instantly irrelevant.

btw -- why is it almost always assumed that Peterson has been the league's best back over the past few years or so? I don't remember him doing anything in a meaningful game (granted, it's not his fault MIN haven't been very good since 2009).

If it had to be proved on Sunday night -- even though even that wasn't necessary -- it's Marshawn Lynch. By a mile.


----------



## hpowders

Skilmarilion said:


> You need a QB in this league. JAX and TB do not have QB's, and are therefore irrelevant. PHI and ARZ were the two best teams in the NFC through the first half of the season. But their #1's go down and they become almost instantly irrelevant.
> 
> btw -- why is it almost always assumed that Peterson has been the league's best back over the past few years or so? I don't remember him doing anything in a meaningful game (granted, it's not his fault MIN haven't been very good since 2009).
> 
> If it had to be proved on Sunday night -- even though even that wasn't necessary -- it's Marshawn Lynch. By a mile.


It wouldn't matter if the Bucs had Peyton Manning or Aaron Rodgers. A QB needs protection from his offensive line. If the QB only has 2 seconds to unload a pass before being thrown down, it doesn't matter who the QB is.

The Bucs need to get rid of the entire offensive line. They are the worst in pro football.


----------



## Vaneyes

Good QBs are becoming extinct in the NFL. RGIII and Johnny Football have had rough starts. Wouldn't be s'prised if the NFL toughened the protective rules even further regarding QBs. Maybe adopting a similar "Bambi Rule", that the NHL had for Great Gretzky. Only half-kidding.

Man, did Manning ever blow it last night. A driving rainstorm was too much for the All-Pro. Man up, Manning...50% in away games doesn't cut it.


----------



## Bulldog

I love it when Manning loses a game. However, I still consider him the most dangerous quarterback in the NFL.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bad News Bears get Cutler back, after Clausen gets knocked silly.

And Grossman turns down Bad News Browns offer of 53K for a one-off. He's got family in town for Xmas. hahaha fa la la la


----------



## Vaneyes

Good news for Florida State football fans. Bad news for everybody else. Jimbo re-ups!

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/12072912/coach-jimbo-fisher-agrees-eight-year-contract-florida-state-seminolesIn other news, Florida Bar president Gregory W. Coleman has admonished accuser attorney Baine Kerr for remarks made to the Associated Press after the Jameis Winston conduct hearing ruling.

STATEMENT BY FLORIDA BAR PRESIDENT GREGORY W. COLEMAN

December 23, 2014

"Comments in a recent AP news article attributed to Baine Kerr, a Colorado attorney who represents the young woman accusing Florida State University quarterback Jameis Winston, are too outrageous for me to ignore."

"Major Harding, a former chief justice of the Florida Supreme Court who presided over the FSU code of conduct hearing, is one of the most highly respected lawyers in Florida and in the United States. To say that he is anything but thoroughly unbiased and of the highest integrity is unacceptable."

"I have known Harding for nearly 20 years. His reputation and integrity are beyond question and thousands of lawyers would agree. FSU President John Thrasher's recognition of Harding for conducting a thorough hearing was on target. Kerr's comments were completely off-base and irresponsible."

"It is unfortunate that Kerr chose to attack someone like former Supreme Court Justice Harding. I would caution Kerr to follow his oath as an attorney to be professional and to maintain the respect due to all who are unquestionably dedicated to fairness and impartiality."

Related:

http://tbo.com/news/blogs/fresh-squ...fix-was-in-regarding-fsu-qb-winston-20141223/


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> And Grossman turns down Bad News Browns offer of 53K for a one-off. He's got family in town for Xmas. hahaha fa la la la


LMAO.

They should give Charlie Frye a call!


----------



## Vaneyes

Connor Shaw (practice squad) will be the Bad News Browns' 22nd starting QB in 16 seasons.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Connor Shaw (practice squad) will be the Bad News Browns' 22nd starting QB in 16 seasons.


The kid is a gamer. While in college, he beat my team -- UGA -- a couple times. But I don't know that he's really NFL material.


----------



## Skilmarilion

So wildcards are in place.

ARZ @ CAR
BAL @ PIT
CIN @ IND
DET @ DAL

Who do people like going into the playoffs? I'll post picks for Round 1 later. I like Seattle to repeat. 

lmao, that ARZ won't be favoured in Round 1 having won four more games. When is the NFL going to change it so when this happens every so often, the division winner doesn't get a home game?

Interesting to see if Dalton can avoid an 0-4 postseason record.

Also congrats to hpowders and the Bucs on getting the #1 pick, lol.


----------



## hpowders

Well, Carolina sure doesn't belong there, so hopefully they will lose fast and get it over with.

We had several No. 1 picks already and none have worked out.

Tampa Bay needs a lot more than a No. 1 pick. They need an entirely new offensive line and a great offensive coordinator.


----------



## Guest

Well, we are a good way into bowl season. 2 of the 3 biggest games happen tomorrow night. So how are the 4 conferences faring thus far in their bowl matchups?

SEC - 4-1. LSU has the distinction of being the only SEC team, thus far, to lose a bowl game, with their defeat at the hands of Notre Dame. Still to come: Auburn v. Wisconsin; Missouri v. Minnesota; Tennessee v. Iowa; Florida v. East Carolina (played here, in my town of Birmingham, AL!), Ole Miss v. TCU, Miss. St. v. Georgia Tech. And, of course, Alabama v. OSU. Of note, 2 of the 4 wins were against ACC teams - Georgia beat Louisville, and South Carolina beat Miama (FL).

ACC - 3-5. As mentioned, 2 of those losses were to the SEC. Still to come: Georgia Tech v. Miss. St.; Houston v. Pittsburgh; and Florida State vs. Oregon.

Pac-12 - 4-0. So far looking strong - no bowl defeats. What is coming up: Arizona v. Boise State; UCLA v. Kansas State; Washington v. Oklahoma St.; and Oregon v. FSU. Fewer total bowl games than the SEC or ACC.

Big 10 - 1-2. Not a lot to show yet. Personally, I think the Big 10 is the weakest conference with a team in the playoffs. That doesn't mean OSU shouldn't be there, but I don't think it is a particularly strong conference. Still to come: Wisconsin v. Auburn; Michigan St. v. Baylor; Minnesota v. Missouri; Iowa v. Tennessee; and OSU v. Alabama. 4 of their last 5 bowl games are going to be against the SEC. We should get a fairly good assessment of how Big 10 football stacks up against SEC football.

My picks:
Alabama will beat OSU, and FSU will (barely) squeak by Oregon. Then Alabama will beat FSU.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I agree with Skillers as regards a rule tweak concerning teams who top a division winning far fewer games than their wild card opponents - Carolina being given home advantage after posting a losing season is too glaringly anomalous. Talk about rewarding failure...

My picks, although I'm no tipster: ARZ, PIT, IND, DAL.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Cool stuff, elgar. Here are mine:

ARZ @ *CAR*
BAL @ *PIT*
*CIN* @ IND
DET @ *DAL*

I could've done this with the spreads instead, but it's probably better this way. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I thought the 'Noles got better in the second half? Maybe I should have been rooting for FSU - looks like they might be the easier team to play for the championship. Maybe if they were using crablegs instead of a football, they would hold onto it better.


----------



## hpowders

Sorry. I've been outside, busily removing my Florida license plates from my vehicles.

What an embarrassment. A complete blowout by the Ducks!


----------



## Guest

Best tweet about the Rose Bowl I have read so far: Florida State has filed rape charges against Oregon.


----------



## Guest

I think they went into the game thinking that their undefeated streak meant a damn to anybody but them.


----------



## Guest

I'll give them this - if they can come back from this, I say give 'em the trophy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Well done, Oregon. Take it all the way.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Well, in the middle of everybody arguing whether it was going to be the ACC or the SEC to win the championship, the Pac-12 and Big 10 came in and gave everyone the finger and took it for themselves. I don't know who will win - yes, the Ducks looked tough, but FSU turned it over A LOT. And yes, OSU looked good, but Bama came up with some horrible plays when they were up against it. My hunch is the Ducks will win.


----------



## Guest

So apparently some of the Oregon Ducks players displayed some really poor sportsmanship after the game, chanting at Jameis Winston, "No means no." Their coach is going to discipline them. Still - sportsmanship used to matter.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Best tweet about the Rose Bowl I have read so far: * Florida State has filed rape charges against Oregon*.


Goodun, rape charges indeed. I hadn't seen anything like that since The Lost Decade.

Re the unconquered, undefeated, it didn't look like "family" at all, at all. They were ready to eat each other.

Felt sorry for Cook, coughing it up twice in minutes. Wonder what was goin' on with O'Leary. Injured, not injured...maybe one throw to him. If he wasn't 100%, get his back-up in.

Speaking of TEs, Oregon's "81' was Goliath.

High maintenance Winston's movin' on, and that's a good thing.


----------



## GreenMamba

DrMike said:


> Big 10 - 1-2. Not a lot to show yet. Personally, I think the Big 10 is the weakest conference with a team in the playoffs. That doesn't mean OSU shouldn't be there, but I don't think it is a particularly strong conference. Still to come: Wisconsin v. Auburn; Michigan St. v. Baylor; Minnesota v. Missouri; Iowa v. Tennessee; and OSU v. Alabama. 4 of their last 5 bowl games are going to be against the SEC. We should get a fairly good assessment of how Big 10 football stacks up against SEC .


We now have that assessment. Didn't go so well for the SEC, at least not in the one that mattered most.


----------



## Skilmarilion

For those of you in the know with college football, am I alone in feeling perplexed as to exactly why and how easily Jim Harbaugh left the Niners for Michigan?

It seems that everyone just ignored that from 2011 to 2013, SF was probably the best team in the league those 3 years, and were desperately unlucky not to win a SB. Harbaugh did that, first with Alex Smith [remember when before Harbaugh this guy was utterly irrelevant?], and then with an even unlikelier QB in Kaepernick.

Then they have 1 bad year, in the tough NFC West, and he's gone ... I don't get it?

Ditto with his brother -- except, after a rare disappointing season last year, they're in the playoffs again.


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> For those of you in the know with college football, am I alone in feeling perplexed as to exactly why and how easily Jim Harbaugh left the Niners for Michigan?
> 
> It seems that everyone just ignored that from 2011 to 2013, SF was probably the best team in the league those 3 years, and were desperately unlucky not to win a SB. Harbaugh did that, first with Alex Smith [remember when before Harbaugh this guy was utterly irrelevant?], and then with an even unlikelier QB in Kaepernick.
> 
> Then they have 1 bad year, in the tough NFC West, and he's gone ... *I don't get it?*
> 
> Ditto with his brother -- except, after a rare disappointing season last year, they're in the playoffs again.


Pros for the money, college for good money (especially at high-profile schools), but a little more security and a more pleasant environment as one approaches golden years. I think he saw the end was already there at SF. Good move, IMO.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> We now have that assessment. Didn't go so well for the SEC, at least not in the one that mattered most.


I think it's clear that parity's been with us all year, and I don't think it's going away in '15 and beyond. 'Bama's may've been the last mini-dynasty.

This may be good or bad for CF. Attendance is down. Is that due to *parity*, or a continued *recession*, or the *comfort of home* with more game access on a big screen?

Shifting. My *bowld* picks have been challenging. They currently sit at 13 - 16, with one more pick left...that being the NC game at Arlington, TX, where I'll take *Oregon -7*.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Pros for the money, college for good money (especially at high-profile schools), but a little more security and a more pleasant environment as one approaches golden years. I think he saw the end was already there at SF. Good move, IMO.


I don't know, usually I thought that the move back to college was exclusive to NFL rejects. 

To me it's a bit like if Bryan Cranston, after doing _Breaking Bad_ was to go back to _Malcolm in the Middle_, lol.

Anyway, good thing his brother hasn't left for college football -- man, does that guy know how to coach in the postseason. I was actually amazed no-one seemed to mention during that Bengals-Steelers game last week that it may actually have been better to lose and play the Colts than have to face a Ravens team that -- a) knows you so well and b) has generally kicked *** in the playoffs for a very long time now.

Too bad for Arizona's defense btw -- I mean, what was the point of them toiling away for weeks on end when their offense was that way?


----------



## GreenMamba

Is it too soon to beat up on Tony Romo again?

Probably, but if there are two QBs in need of upturning their playoff reputations, it would be Dalton and Romo.


----------



## GreenMamba

Skilmarilion said:


> I don't know, usually I thought that the move back to college was exclusive to NFL rejects.
> 
> To me it's a bit like if Bryan Cranston, after doing _Breaking Bad_ was to go back to _Malcolm in the Middle_, lol.


He has more control in college. I think the media tends to be a bit obsequious toward college coaches as well.


----------



## Bulldog

Skilmarilion said:


> For those of you in the know with college football, am I alone in feeling perplexed as to exactly why and how easily Jim Harbaugh left the Niners for Michigan?
> 
> It seems that everyone just ignored that from 2011 to 2013, SF was probably the best team in the league those 3 years, and were desperately unlucky not to win a SB. Harbaugh did that, first with Alex Smith [remember when before Harbaugh this guy was utterly irrelevant?], and then with an even unlikelier QB in Kaepernick.
> 
> Then they have 1 bad year, in the tough NFC West, and he's gone ... I don't get it?


Harbaugh and the front office had a bad relationship. Upper management was looking for any viable excuse to dump him, and this season gave them the excuse.


----------



## mmsbls

Bulldog said:


> Harbaugh and the front office had a bad relationship. Upper management was looking for any viable excuse to dump him, and this season gave them the excuse.


This is an important part. The media portrayed the SF management as wanting to get rid of him after this year. There were also no major openings in the NFL this year.

A huge part is that Harbaugh didn't just go down to the college ranks. He grew up in Ann Arbor. His father coached at Michigan. He played at Michigan. _He dreamed of coaching at Michigan._ This was a huge opportunity for him.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Bulldog said:


> Harbaugh and the front office had a bad relationship. Upper management was looking for any viable excuse to dump him, and this season gave them the excuse.


Yeah fair enough, but imo from the Niners point of view, it's terrible. If they wanted to actively let him go, rather than him wanting to go to Michigan and it just feeling like 'the right time', then that's poor management. When you have a coach who took you to 3 straight NFC title games -- in his first 3 years -- you don't let 'bad relationship' get in the way imo.

Anyway, as a Rams fan I shouldn't be complaining -- I hear they may bring in Josh McDaniels, LMAO.


----------



## Skilmarilion

GreenMamba said:


> Is it too soon to beat up on Tony Romo again?


Yeah it looked iffy to start out but credit to him and the Cowboys -- everyone's been waiting for them to have a classic meltdown moment this year, but they've proved the naysayers wrong again.

Really good game, although I really didn't like that they picked up the flag on that PI call in the 4th.

That's now 23 years w/o a playoff win for DET. 

Looks like BAL/NE and DAL/GB are the highlights next week.


----------



## TxllxT

Time to change the title, I guess: 2015


----------



## Vaneyes

Tex, you may be right, but it's probably easier and more convenient to stick with the 2014 seasons.

Re the new 'n improved LA Rams.

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nfl/...-rams-owner-planning-stadium-site-los-angeles

My pro *bold* game and points picks:

Brady Buncher (home) beats Flacco +7. Mr. Rodgers -7 (home) beats Romeo. Peyton Boy -7 (home) beats Luckless. Wilson (home) beats Newton +10.5.


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> Yeah it looked iffy to start out but credit to him and the Cowboys -- everyone's been waiting for them to have a classic meltdown moment this year, but they've proved the naysayers wrong again.
> 
> Really good game, although I really didn't like that they picked up the flag on that PI call in the 4th.
> 
> That's now 23 years w/o a playoff win for DET.
> *
> Looks like BAL/NE and DAL/GB are the highlights next week.*


Just let us not have a Flacco vs Newton Super Bowl.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Blue Mountain State* (TV series 2010), timeless re college recruiting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j9OfN64_9T8#t=54


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Re the new 'n improved LA Rams.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nfl/...-rams-owner-planning-stadium-site-los-angeles


This has been on the cards for a long, long time. It's just always made sense, and does especially now given the stadium issues in STL. As far as I know there's still a decent Ram fanbase in LA. The only downside to it all would be the potential Hollywood treatment that ESPN will end up giving the Rams, lol.



Vaneyes said:


> My pro *bold* game and points picks:
> 
> Brady Buncher (home) beats Flacco +7. Mr. Rodgers -7 (home) beats Romeo. Peyton Boy -7 (home) beats Luckless. Wilson (home) beats Newton +10.5.


Nice, although I had a quick check, and we haven't both 1/2 seeds in each conference contest the title games since '04!

I went 2-2 with my picks last week [CAR + DAL].

Here are my divisional picks

*BAL* @ NE [Call me crazy, but I like BAL's playoff savvy]
CAR @ *SEA*
*DAL* @ GB [Call me crazy again]
IND @ *DEN* [I was expected that line (-7) to move ... am I the only who thinks that's ridiculously low?]


----------



## Vaneyes

2nd & 5 with lotsa time, Flacco endzones it to waiting Patriots arms. Beat spread, lost game.

Let's move now to the 12th man.


Later edit:

'Hawks are embroiled in their usual cat 'n mouse tussle. 0 - 0, nearing end of 1st.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Woah, I think the Ravens left that one on the table. Then again, it just felt like NE could move the ball on them at will, and that BAL field goal in the 4th just wasn't going to cut it. Lovely play on that Edelman TD throw.

I really doubt that Indy can win today. Looks like it'll be DEN/NE ... what a shocker.  Seriously, the AFC has been poor competition for these guys in recent years.

Also, LOL for Kam Chancellor on those FG attempts!


----------



## Skilmarilion

Oh Dez ... so close ...


----------



## Vaneyes

Luck's got the best of Pops so far, thanks in part to Pops' turn-over. No matter, either of these QBs will gulp 'gainst their Master, Brady.

Packers were fortunate*, but again it doesn't matter...since neither get by the Seahawks D.

It's lookin' like a Seahawks/Patriots Super Bowl.

*Does anyone have any thoughts on the Dez Bryant (non) catch? I saw the (non) catch twice at normal speed before they went into reversal mode, then I hadta leave for a few minutes. When I came back to the game I was shocked at the reverse. I thought it was good. I have not seen any slow-motion replays.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> *Does anyone have any thoughts on the Dez Bryant (non) catch? I saw the (non) catch twice at normal speed before they went into reversal mode, then I hadta leave for a few minutes. When I came back to the game I was shocked at the reverse. I thought it was good. I have not seen any slow-motion replays.


In the end they showed it about 1000 times from 1000 different angles. It was brutally close, but the ball noticeably and significantly (in the context of the play) pops up as his left arm comes to the ground. Chances are he was *just* unable to complete the catch, but given that it was called good on the field, it seemed almost harsh that they overturned it.

It was probably the right call, and as well as Dallas fought, they didn't get a big call swing their way two weeks in a row. Good on them though -- a very successful season, with much achieved, and much respect gained for many involved (from Romo to Garrett, and maybe even Jerry Jones, lol).

I actually didn't watch the Colts game in the end. Too bad that Manning was injured.

I'm excited for the NFC champ game, not so much on the other end ...


----------



## Guest

Not that I think this thread, or this forum, is in any way representative of the football-watching public at large, but I really wonder what it says that, in a thread about the 2014 College and NFL Football season, mere hours before kickoff of the first ever national championship game determined by a playoff system, there is no discussion whatsoever of the game - Ohio State vs. Oregon. Is that indicative of what the game will be like? Does anybody care about it? Since FSU and Bama were eliminated, are people interested at all? I'm sure they are in Ohio and Oregon - but elsewhere?

I could really care less who won . . . well, that isn't entirely true. I lived in Columbus, Ohio for 5 years, so I guess I am modestly rooting for OSU. But not nearly as fired up as if it had been Bama Vs. FSU.


----------



## Vasks

I'll watch some of tonight's game (OK, maybe lots of it since it's the last college game until late August) but I really can't say I'm rooting for one team in particular.


----------



## JACE

I'm *glad* Alabama & FSU aren't in the National Championship.

As a University of Georgia fan & grad, we're continually competing against Alabama & FSU for recruits, since they're geographically nearby.

Why would I want one of those teams to be hoisting _another_ championship trophy?!?!


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> In the end they showed it about 1000 times from 1000 different angles. It was brutally close, but the ball noticeably and significantly (in the context of the play) pops up as his left arm comes to the ground. Chances are he was *just* unable to complete the catch, but given that it was called good on the field, it seemed almost harsh that they overturned it.
> 
> It was probably the right call, and as well as Dallas fought, they didn't get a big call swing their way two weeks in a row. Good on them though -- a very successful season, with much achieved, and much respect gained for many involved (from Romo to Garrett, and maybe even Jerry Jones, lol).
> 
> I actually didn't watch the Colts game in the end. Too bad that Manning was injured.
> 
> I'm excited for the NFC champ game, not so much on the other end ...


Thanks for the play's re-cap.

Re Manning, some talk of his retirement, which I think is valid. Time to hang up the jock, Pops.

Mr. Rodgers won't survive Seattle's D. Brady Bunch's easier road continues to the Super Bowl. But alas, it'll be another title for the Seahawks.

Geez, I almost forgot about tonight's game. 

Either fan base will be obnoxious after a win. But Heisman Mariota is the far less of two evils when Cryin' Meyer is in the mix. Rolllllllllll Ducks!


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> I'm *glad* Alabama & FSU aren't in the National Championship.
> 
> As a University of Georgia fan & grad, we're continually competing against Alabama & FSU for recruits, since they're geographically nearby.
> 
> Why would I want one of those teams to be hoisting _another_ championship trophy?!?!


Ramblin' Wreck could be an annoyance, too.

I know there are some UGA disgruntleds about a Richt extension. Your thoughts?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Cmoooooooon Broncos!


----------



## Skilmarilion

SarahNorthman said:


> Cmoooooooon Broncos!


Hmmm ... post this again in nearly 8 months. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for the play's re-cap.
> 
> Re Manning, some talk of his retirement, which I think is valid. Time to hang up the jock, Pops.
> 
> Mr. Rodgers won't survive Seattle's D. Brady Bunch's easier road continues to the Super Bowl. But alas, it'll be another title for the Seahawks.


Oh gosh, when you say that it makes me start to regret taking Manning's great play in recent years for granted ... again, lol.

I hope you're right -- would like to see Seattle do a repeat, and I think they'd match up well with NE potentially. But there are no guarantees in this game, and I think they'll have to earn their places in the SB.

Also, maybe it'd been better if we kept College and NFL in separate threads? It seems like we bounce between the two a fair bit ... also it'd make things easier to comprehend for someone like me who's oblivious to college ball.


----------



## Ukko

Looks like the Broncos coaching staff is in the wind, at least some of it voluntary. I'm wondering if the feel of a Peyton retirement is in the air too. 17 years and a less-than-healthy 2nd half may have been enough.


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> Oh gosh, when you say that it makes me start to regret taking Manning's great play in recent years for granted ... again, lol.
> 
> I hope you're right -- would like to see Seattle do a repeat, and I think they'd match up well with NE potentially. But there are no guarantees in this game, and I think they'll have to earn their places in the SB.
> 
> *Also, maybe it'd been better if we kept College and NFL in separate threads? It seems like we bounce between the two a fair bit ... also it'd make things easier to comprehend for someone like me who's oblivious to college ball.*


It bugged me a little at first, but now I'm used to it, and even like it--more convenient, and occasionally there are commonalities. Rules differences maybe bother me the most...even making my head hurt at times. I could entertain a split, if there were more posts.


----------



## Bulldog

I've never seen Manning pass so poorly; must be a combination of injury and age. I'd prefer to see him hang it up before the big descent happens.


----------



## SarahNorthman

In general I'd love to see Romo do the same thing.


----------



## Bulldog

SarahNorthman said:


> In general I'd love to see Romo do the same thing.


Understood, but I think Romo still has some things to achieve. Also, Dallas hasn't peaked yet. A few defensive improvements, and this team is Superbowl bound.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> I know there are some UGA disgruntleds about a Richt extension. Your thoughts?


I guess I feel OK about it. Even if I'm not exactly jumping up and down.

I can't help but notice what's happened up in Knoxville since UT fired Philip Fulmer. They've been in disarray ever since. So I guess I feel like we shouldn't complain when Richt has consistently won 9 or 10 games per year.

But -- if I'm honest -- I don't really expect that we'll win the SEC (much less a National Championship) with Richt as our coach. The Bulldogs are consistently loaded with talent and they consistently find a way to underachieve. 

Of course, I HOPE that I'm dead wrong.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Bulldog said:


> Understood, but I think Romo still has some things to achieve. Also, Dallas hasn't peaked yet. A few defensive improvements, and this team is Superbowl bound.


Im no football expert but I don't see Dallas improving with him on the team. I think he's getting sloppy.


----------



## Ukko

Romo is a very good quarterback. Those beasties are thin on the ground. The defense is still where they need - and can make - improvement.


----------



## Vaneyes

A sloppy NC game last night. Over 1,000 yds in total offense, 4 turnovers by the winner, 1 by the loser with too many timely penalties. I noticed the officials had Oregon's holding pegged well...unlike the game with Florida State.

Buckleberries severely punished the Ducks on the ground. That's what Florida State was attempting to do, when Cook coughed twice.

Final AP: 1. OSU 2. OU 3. TCU 4. 'Bama 5. FSU

Last night's QBs Mariota and Jones undecided 'bout the draft.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> A sloppy NC game last night. Over 1,000 yds in total offense, 4 turnovers by the winner, 1 by the loser with too many timely penalties. I noticed the officials had Oregon's holding pegged well...unlike the game with Florida State.
> 
> Buckleberries severely punished the Ducks on the ground. That's what Florida State was attempting to do, when Cook coughed twice.
> 
> Final AP: 1. OSU 2. OU 3. TCU 4. 'Bama 5. FSU
> 
> Last night's QBs Mariota and Jones undecided 'bout the draft.


I don't get too excited about college QBs going into the draft. The list of great college QBs that went on to become great NFL QBs is surprisingly short. One does not follow the other.

I have to admit I couldn't muster that much excitement for the game, and only switched back and forth periodically, while getting caught up on Doctor Who episodes on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Vaneyes

Here we go again. A woman hits the bars, goes to a man's apartment, and then things get difficult. Colts LB McNary, charged with rape.

Memo to footballers: Be a professional and hire a professional.

http://www.indystar.com/story/news/...h-mcnary-has-been-charged-with-rape/21768817/


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'm 3-5 with my playoff picks so far (lol). Vaneyes I think you went 3-1 in Round 2 (did you pick the Wildcards?).

Here are mine for the title games:

GB @ *SEA*
*IND* @ NE

The Pats just strike me as always vulnerable at home in the playoffs, and a good Colts team that really has nothing to lose -- and has Andrew Luck -- could make some magic happen!


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> I'm 3-5 with my playoff picks so far (lol). Vaneyes I think you went 3-1 in Round 2 (did you pick the Wildcards?).
> 
> Here are mine for the title games:
> 
> GB @ *SEA*
> *IND* @ NE
> 
> The Pats just strike me as always vulnerable at home in the playoffs, and a good Colts team that really has nothing to lose -- and has Andrew Luck -- could make some magic happen!


No WCs for me, I was caught up in trivial pursuits (CF bowl games 'n playoffs).

The 12th Man has been silenced by Mister Rodgers. That puts me 3 - 2*.

Later edits: Hold the phone. At 2:00, trailing 19 - 14, 'Hawks now driving.

Long story short, knotted at 22 apiece, I think we've got OT. 14 secs left.

Lightning strikes in the tightest of pass coverages. 'Hawks in THE Bowl.

*Make that 4 - 1.

Even later edit: The Brady Bunch have surgically dismembered the Luckless Colts, 31 - 7 nearing 4th Qtr.

Should be a good Super Bowl, without a driving rain.

Make that 38 - 7.

5 - 1.


----------



## Vaneyes

Super Bowl 12thMan/TBB odds PICK 'EM, though some favor either by a point.

I want the 12th Man to do it again, but *I'm picking The Brady Bunch to win*. Their D firmed up yesterday, which now helps provide an impressive O/D combo.

Out of XLIX Super Bowls, this is only the XIth time NFC#1 has faced AFC #1.

Consequently, StubHub has tix for you ranging from $2,300 to $8,900.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Skilmarilion said:


> *IND* @ NE
> 
> The Pats just strike me as always vulnerable at home in the playoffs, and a good Colts team that really has nothing to lose -- and has Andrew Luck -- could make some magic happen!


So firstly, LMAO at this.



Vaneyes said:


> No WCs for me, I was caught up in trivial pursuits (CF bowl games 'n playoffs).
> 
> The 12th Man has been silenced by Mister Rodgers. That puts me 3 - 2*.
> 
> Later edits: Hold the phone. At 2:00, trailing 19 - 14, 'Hawks now driving.
> 
> Long story short, knotted at 22 apiece, I think we've got OT. 14 secs left.
> 
> Lightning strikes in the tightest of pass coverages. 'Hawks in THE Bowl.
> 
> *Make that 4 - 1.
> 
> Even later edit: The Brady Bunch have surgically dismembered the Luckless Colts, 31 - 7 nearing 4th Qtr.
> 
> Should be a good Super Bowl, without a driving rain.
> 
> Make that 38 - 7.
> 
> 5 - 1.


I love that you added edits as the game went along. I don't know if there's any way to describe what happened there, because, I'm still not sure I know what actually happened. I felt so bad for the Bostick fella -- shame on the whole Packers team for screwing that one up.

The first TD they gave up was ridiculous -- SEA had 2nd & 31, then the fake FG. Then Ha Ha decides to slide after picking off Wilson late in the 4th.  Then they end up playing the softest defense I've seen in a long time on 3 consecutive drives, including the most ridiculous 2-pt conversion I think anyone's ever seen.

But on the flip side, this Wilson kid is *incredible*. That they even dared to believe they were still alive with 5 mins left in the 4th, was because of him. Hats off kid, you're truly special. :tiphat:



Vaneyes said:


> Super Bowl 12thMan/TBB odds PICK 'EM, though some favor either by a point.
> 
> I want the 12th Man to do it again, but *I'm picking The Brady Bunch to win*. Their D firmed up yesterday, which now helps provide an impressive O/D combo.


I want SEA to win, and *SEA* is my pick, banged up secondary and all. Boo to the deflators!


----------



## Vaneyes

"But on the flip side, this Wilson kid is *incredible*. That they even dared to believe they were still alive with 5 mins left in the 4th, was because of him. Hats off kid, you're truly special. :tiphat:"

A round of applause for The Kid. If he can keep this/his "off season" going for just one more game....

It all comes together, or it all falls apart. That's why itsa PICK 'EM.


----------



## Vasks

.....................


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'm looking forward to the NFL coming down hard on the latest ****** from the Cheators -- a 10K fine and a docked 7th round draft pick ought to do it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Nothing to it...even Brady was throwing Joe Kapp passes.


----------



## Guest

Given that the Pats are serial cheaters, I think the NFL needs to act out of character here and actually enforce a penalty with some teeth - disqualify them from the Super Bowl. Whether it won the game for them or not, they cheated. End of story. With so many of the balls deflated, it is hard to believe that was by accident. The NFL is on the verge of having happen to it what happened to MLB back in the 90's. They are cultivating this image of a league of thugs and cheaters who get paid exorbitant amounts of money while the feckless commission covers for them. How much bad press have they had this season alone?


----------



## mmsbls

While I think that disqualification from the Super Bowl is not too extreme a punishment, I think it would hurt the league overall too much. You'd have to cancel or significantly (probably 2 weeks or more) delay the game, and that would impact too many people. If the league has good information that Belichick knew, I would give him a significant fine and suspend him for a year. Interestingly, John Madden believes Belichick (that he didn't know). Madden suggests that Brady is the main culprit. I agree that Brady had to know. First, who would deflate the balls without knowing that Brady wanted that - the only reason to do it is for the quarterback to throw better (Aaron Rodgers likes his balls over-inflated)? Second, as soon as Brady handled a ball to throw, he would know. 

So if the league couldn't determine a culprit, I think maybe a very high fine and loss of every draft pick next year.


----------



## Vaneyes

While I'm no Pats or Belichick fan, I think the onus in this case is with the NFL, to inspect (now, NFL game officials balls inspection is supposedly done 2hrs 15 min prior to a game) and maintain game ball specs as much as is humanly possible during the game.

Maybe it'll come down to a league ball, with teams having nothing to to with presenting balls prior to a game.

Unless the NFL can prove that the Pats tampered with the balls after NFL officials inspected them, there should be no punishment for the Pats, and hopefully the NFL will fess up and step up with more control over game balls.


----------



## Guest

So you would rather have the Patriots with an asterisk next to their name for 2014 should they win the Super Bowl? 

Look, it isn't a court of law. It is the NFL. Would any reasonable person believe that, following their official inspection 2hrs 15min prior to the game, mysteriously 11 of the 12 Pats balls became underinflated by random chance? Why they allow teams to provide their own balls seems asinine, and that is being nice. Yes, there are numerous things they can do going forward to prevent this from happening in the future. But the Pats cheated now. If you cheat to get to the big game, it seems logical that losing the shot at the big game be the punishment. Yes, I know it will throw a wrench into things. But what message does that send - you cheated and managed to cover up long enough that it is too difficult to punish you meaningfully now, so you get away with it. Yes, fines and draft picks hurt - but being disqualified for cheating leaves a lasting effect. Ask Shoeless Joe Jackson.


----------



## hpowders

Wow! What a dull speaker that Belichick is! No wonder he keeps his mouth shut most of the time.

He is the Debussy Preludes of coaches!!


----------



## Vaneyes

"I didn't alter the ball in any way," - Patriots QB Tom Brady


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> So you would rather have the Patriots with an asterisk next to their name for 2014 should they win the Super Bowl?
> 
> Look, it isn't a court of law. It is the NFL. Would any reasonable person believe that, following their official inspection 2hrs 15min prior to the game, mysteriously 11 of the 12 Pats balls became underinflated by random chance? Why they allow teams to provide their own balls seems asinine, and that is being nice. Yes, there are numerous things they can do going forward to prevent this from happening in the future. But the Pats cheated now. If you cheat to get to the big game, it seems logical that losing the shot at the big game be the punishment. Yes, I know it will throw a wrench into things. But what message does that send - you cheated and managed to cover up long enough that it is too difficult to punish you meaningfully now, so you get away with it. Yes, fines and draft picks hurt - but being disqualified for cheating leaves a lasting effect. Ask Shoeless Joe Jackson.


Don't hurt yourself with all those leaps of logic. IOW wait for the news.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Wow! What a dull speaker that Belichick is! No wonder he keeps his mouth shut most of the time.
> 
> He is the Debussy Preludes of coaches!!


Whatya expect with heat-seeking journos 'n TC investigators at ev'ry turn?


----------



## Albert7

DrMike said:


> Given that the Pats are serial cheaters, I think the NFL needs to act out of character here and actually enforce a penalty with some teeth - disqualify them from the Super Bowl. Whether it won the game for them or not, they cheated. End of story. With so many of the balls deflated, it is hard to believe that was by accident. The NFL is on the verge of having happen to it what happened to MLB back in the 90's. They are cultivating this image of a league of thugs and cheaters who get paid exorbitant amounts of money while the feckless commission covers for them. How much bad press have they had this season alone?


The NFL has a history of covering the scandal about TBI's amongst football players.


----------



## Guest

How about this take on the situation. More than anything else, it looks like the NFL really doesn't want to know what happened with the balls, as it will screw things up. Nobody has yet talked to Brady to investigate this. That pretty much implies that they aren't investigating this. Nothing to see here - back to the bottom line, profit before integrity.
http://www.nationalreview.com/corne...w-how-deflate-gate-happened-andrew-c-mccarthy


----------



## Vasks

I found it quite revealing that when Brady was asked the silly, yet simple question: "_Is Tom Brady a cheater?_", his answer was "_I don't *believe* I am_"


----------



## Ukko

DrMike said:


> So you would rather have the Patriots with an asterisk next to their name for 2014 should they win the Super Bowl?
> [...]


The asterisk will be in your own mind. I haven't seen the data, but those things look like there is an irritation potential.

[Has there been any official explanation for league supplied footballs, always under league control when not in play, _not being longstanding SOP?_]


----------



## Guest

Ukko said:


> The asterisk will be in your own mind. I haven't seen the data, but those things look like there is an irritation potential.
> 
> [Has there been any official explanation for league supplied footballs, always under league control when not in play, _not being longstanding SOP?_]


The article I linked to above talks about that. Apparently, not too long ago, the policy was that the home team provided the footballs. Then there was a push to change the rules and allow each team to use their own balls, as individual quarterbacks liked their balls broken in a certain way - one of those QBs was Tom Brady. Peyton Manning was another. In what other sport do you get your own personalized balls for playing?

The league is burying its head in the sand here - see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil. The fact that nobody had bothered to even talk to Brady about the balls as of his press conference yesterday? That means they don't want an answer, because, as the article speculates, if they find wrongdoing, they might have to issue suspensions, and they don't want to have to do that on the eve of the Super Bowl. There really are only two possibilities here for what happened: either the refs did not do due diligence in inspecting the balls before the game, or they did, and somebody manipulated them after that. The Colts already had reason to be suspicious that the Pats were underinflating their balls - including speculation from the Ravens. All of the Colts' balls were still properly inflated when they re-examined all the balls, so it is unlikely to have been caused by environmental conditions, as well as the fact that the weather was fairly mild, in the low 50's that day.

I also call BS on Brady at his press conference. He claims he couldn't tell the difference between the balls in the first half that were underinflated and those used in the second half that were regulation - he was one of the driving forces behind the rule in the first place because he claimed that QBs could tell the difference, and wanted to use balls they were used to and broken in the way they like. So I think he is full of crap, even if he had no part in this.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Don't hurt yourself with all those leaps of logic. IOW wait for the news.


There isn't going to be any news. They don't want to know. We are at Friday now, and they still haven't sat down with Brady to ask him any questions. They are just like politicians - proclaim that they will look into the matter, then take forever until nobody cares about it anymore, then leak some watered down report, issue some toothless punishment, and pray it all goes away. And the message to the teams is that there are little to no ramifications for cheating or other bad behavior.


----------



## mmsbls

DrMike said:


> I also call BS on Brady at his press conference. He claims he couldn't tell the difference between the balls in the first half that were underinflated and those used in the second half that were regulation - he was one of the driving forces behind the rule in the first place because he claimed that QBs could tell the difference, and wanted to use balls they were used to and broken in the way they like.


I saw Mark Brunell on an ESPN segment. They gave him and others a standard inflated ball and one that was inflated to the Patriot 10.5 psi level. He gripped the ball and almost instantly his face indicated surprise. He said the difference was easily noticeable and significant. He said he could probably throw the under-inflated ball 10 yards further. Jerome Bettis squeezed both balls and you could see a large difference in the indentation. He mentioned that it would much easier to hold without fumbling (see next post).

Interestingly I read that Dan Marino said he couldn't easily tell the difference. I find that a bit hard to believe.


----------



## Triplets

My wife is from Cumberland, RI (about a quarter mile from Aaron Hernandez infamous house). She could care less about football, but the multiple menfolk in her clan are died in the wool Belicheck-nets...or is that Belicheatnets:devil:


----------



## mmsbls

Sharp Football Analysis looked at team fumbling statistics and found some very, very, very interesting results. Basically the Patriots lose fumbles much less often than all other teams and fumble much less often than all other bad weather teams. I don't see a good way to explain these results with play selection, teaching ball control methods, or other things under a team's control. The combination of these results coupled with the known under-inflated footballs is rather damning.

I expect that these results will not make a big impact since they come from analysis and people have problems with analytical results.


----------



## Vaneyes

mmsbls said:


> Sharp Football Analysis looked at team fumbling statistics and found some very, very, very interesting results. *Basically the Patriots lose fumbles much less often than all other teams and fumble much less often than all other bad weather teams. I don't see a good way to explain these results *with play selection, teaching ball control methods, or other things under a team's control. The combination of these results coupled with the known under-inflated footballs is rather damning.
> 
> I expect that these results will not make a big impact since they come from analysis and people have problems with analytical results.


Perhaps Pats coach Belichick answered this for you atleast twice in news conferences this week. The last one being just a few minutes ago.

He says they practice with the worst possible balls, such as slippery beyond belief. The coaches make it as tough as they can for the players. I hadn't heard of this purposeful practice tactic from any coach before. It makes good sense to me.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> There isn't going to be any news. They don't want to know. We are at Friday now, and they still haven't sat down with Brady to ask him any questions. They are just like politicians - proclaim that they will look into the matter, then take forever until nobody cares about it anymore, then leak some watered down report, issue some toothless punishment, and pray it all goes away. And the message to the teams is that there are little to no ramifications for cheating or other bad behavior.


Brady's already news conferenced, as has Belichick. Plenty of good meat for you there. I put up one Brady quote for you. Care to read it?

And in Belichick's news conference this afternoon, he mentioned the refs have the balls for 2hrs 15min until they give them to the ball attendants on the sidelines. If the balls are not up to NFL psi specs, whose fault is that when they've been in the refs possession right up to game time?

Climactic conditions, another possibility? Belichick also spoke to that today.

You may be seeing evil that doesn't exist? And if you have questions about why the NFL isn't doing investigative things that you'd like to see, then by all means send them a email.

Related:

Colts @ Pats and Deflategate

NFL --"While the evidence thus far supports the conclusion that footballs that were underinflated were used by the Patriots in the first half, the footballs were properly inflated for the second half and confirmed at the conclusion of the game to have remained properly inflated."

1st deflated half: Pats 17 Colts 7

2nd inflated half: Pats 28 Colts 0

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story...england-patriots-used-underinflated-footballs


----------



## Vaneyes

GA Dawgs coach Richt signs to 2019 ($4M per year).

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ees-two-year-extension-raise-georgia-bulldogs


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> GA Dawgs coach Richt signs to 2019 ($4M per year).
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...ees-two-year-extension-raise-georgia-bulldogs


I've seen complaints from Dawgers about that, noting that GA hasn't won the national championship lately.


----------



## mmsbls

Vaneyes said:


> He says they practice with the worst possible balls, such as slippery beyond belief. The coaches make it as tough as they can for the players.


That answers the question, "Why are the Patriots among the league leaders in fewest fumbles or fumbles lost?"

It could even answer the question, "Why did the Patriots lead the league over the past 5 years in fewest fumbles or fumbles lost?"

It does not answer the question, "Why are the Patriots such incredible outliers compared to the rest of the league in fumbles lost and compared to other outdoor teams in fumbles?" Other teams practice fumble drills. Maybe the Patriots do the best job, but _that_ much better? I have a lot of trouble with that. Add to that the evidence that the Patriot balls were under-inflated, and there's a serious problem.


----------



## Bulldog

mmsbls said:


> I saw Mark Brunell on an ESPN segment. They gave him and others a standard inflated ball and one that was inflated to the Patriot 10.5 psi level. He gripped the ball and almost instantly his face indicated surprise. He said the difference was easily noticeable and significant. He said he could probably throw the under-inflated ball 10 yards further. Jerome Bettis squeezed both balls and you could see a large difference in the indentation. He mentioned that it would much easier to hold without fumbling (see next post).
> 
> Interestingly I read that Dan Marino said he couldn't easily tell the difference. I find that a bit hard to believe.


So that's it? Mark Brunell's comments trump Marino's. I'm not buying it and will wait for the results of the investigation.

By the way, the NFL does come up with strong penalties now and then. Just ask the New Orleans Saints.


----------



## mmsbls

Bulldog said:


> So that's it? Mark Brunell's comments trump Marino's. I'm not buying it and will wait for the results of the investigation.


Well, that's not quite it. Phil Simms, Chris Simms, Troy Aikman, and Jesse Palmer all publicly stated they don't believe Brady told the truth about not knowing the balls were under-inflated.


----------



## Bulldog

mmsbls said:


> Well, that's not quite it. Phil Simms, Chris Simms, Troy Aikman, and Jesse Palmer all publicly stated they don't believe Brady told the truth about not knowing the balls were under-inflated.


The point of investigations is to find out the truth. Of course, given your low opinion of the NFL, the investigation will only be of merit if it reaches the conclusions you and many others have already reached.

To be honest, this whole thing makes me a little sick. I love NFL football, and all this current crap is a major downer. However, I have no doubt that the two best NFL teams will be playing in the big game, and I'm greatly looking forward to it.


----------



## Vaneyes

mmsbls said:


> That answers the question, "Why are the Patriots among the league leaders in fewest fumbles or fumbles lost?"
> 
> It could even answer the question, "Why did the Patriots lead the league over the past 5 years in fewest fumbles or fumbles lost?"
> 
> It does not answer the question, "Why are the Patriots such incredible outliers compared to the rest of the league in fumbles lost and compared to other outdoor teams in fumbles?" Other teams practice fumble drills. Maybe the Patriots do the best job, but _that_ much better? I have a lot of trouble with that. Add to that the evidence that the Patriot balls were under-inflated, and there's a serious problem.


Success is being labeled outlier. Deflated for 5 years, huh? Please, anti-Pats arguments don't need anymore inflation.


----------



## mmsbls

Bulldog said:


> The point of investigations is to find out the truth. Of course, given your low opinion of the NFL, the investigation will only be of merit if it reaches the conclusions you and many others have already reached. ...I love NFL football, and all this current crap is a major downer.


I hope the investigations do find out the truth. I love NFL football also. I've been following the NFL (and early on the AFL) for almost 50 years. Football is not just a great game, it's the greatest game ever invented. The combination of skill, athleticism, and complexity set it far apart from any other sport. And though I like college football a lot, college football pales in comparison to the NFL.

I assume you don't think that Mark Brunell, Phil Simms, Chris Simms, Troy Aikman, and Jesse Palmer have a low opinion of the NFL. They are skeptical just as I am. That's all.



Bulldog said:


> However, I have no doubt that the two best NFL teams will be playing in the big game, and I'm greatly looking forward to it.


I agree completely.



Vaneyes said:


> Success is being labeled outlier. Deflated for 5 years, huh? Please, anti-Pats arguments don't need anymore inflation.


The Patriots and Belichick have had great success and they deserve all of it. Any possible cheating (including Spygate) they might have done has very little, if anything, to do with that success. This isn't an anti-Patriot argument. It's simply an attempt to understand how certain evidence came to be. And it's actually a rather interesting set of evidence.

By the way. Tom Brady and I both went to Michigan. I love Michigan football (as a student I waited on line 17 days before tickets went on sale), and I love Michigan players.


----------



## Vaneyes

mmsbls said:


> I hope the investigations do find out the truth. I love NFL football also. I've been following the NFL (and early on the AFL) for almost 50 years. Football is not just a great game, it's the greatest game ever invented. The combination of skill, athleticism, and complexity set it far apart from any other sport. And though I like college football a lot, college football pales in comparison to the NFL.
> 
> I assume you don't think that Mark Brunell, Phil Simms, Chris Simms, Troy Aikman, and Jesse Palmer have a low opinion of the NFL. They are skeptical just as I am. That's all.
> 
> I agree completely.
> 
> The Patriots and Belichick have had great success and they deserve all of it. Any possible cheating (including Spygate) they might have done has very little, if anything, to do with that success. This isn't an anti-Patriot argument. It's simply an attempt to understand how certain evidence came to be. And it's actually a rather interesting set of evidence.
> 
> By the way. Tom Brady and I both went to Michigan. I love Michigan football (as a student I waited on line 17 days before tickets went on sale), and I love Michigan players.


I'm also looking forward to the big game. Too bad that this crap is trying to interfere with that.

The evidence? Since the league had control of the balls up to game time....

Enough is enough, I'm movin' on.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Why has the league been so slow to resolve this?

It's Sunday already and still there's no focus on what really matters ... the Pro Bowl.


----------



## Bulldog

Yes, I'm getting very frustrated about this. There's a great game on the horizon, but all the talk is about ball pressure and cheating. I want both teams playing at their best, but I'm starting to have doubts that the Patriots are not distracted. 

Personally, I don't like that the coach and Brady are spending any time responding to questions about "deflate-gate". I'd prefer that they shut up and place all their energy on winning a football game.


----------



## Guest

Right - why get distracted that one team cheated their way to the Super Bowl. Totally superfluous. After all, we are only trying to determine which team is best. And of course, the NFL is punting on the investigation until after they have cashed in on the Super Bowl.

I'm sorry - the NFL WANTS the high profile it has. It wants to be the number one sport in this nation. It wants all eyes on it - that is what drives up advertising prices. So to then complain that they are getting extra attention when they get caught for something like this is just ludicrous. Live by the sword, die by the sword. Why shouldn't a credible case of cheating be discussed? Oh boo hoo - Brady and Belichick are distracted by all this publicity - then they shouldn't have cheated in the first place.


----------



## Vaneyes

29 X "I'm just here, so I won't get fined."


----------



## Bulldog

DrMike said:


> Right - why get distracted that one team cheated their way to the Super Bowl.


You don't know that to be true. Further, even if there was any cheating, it was abundantly clear that the Patriots are a superior team to the Colts.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seems ironic for a sport where steroid use has been an issue a lot of fuss is now being made when something was actually reduced in size.


----------



## Ukko

Bulldog said:


> You don't know that to be true. Further, even if there was any cheating, it was abundantly clear that the Patriots are a superior team to the Colts.


Please do not attempt to confuse DrMike with pragmatic data.


----------



## Guest

@samurai
By that logic, then why did we bother investigating Watergate? Nixon totally dominated that election anyways. Maybe we don't know for certain that there was cheating, but it sure looks like something happened, and the NFL is sweeping it under the rug until they have cashed in on the Super Bowl. They don't care if anything happened because it might hurt their revenues.
I have already said that the Pats would have won regardless. But if they cheated, that is irrelevant. There should be real consequences. If they have the superior team, them that makes potential cheating even that much more egregious. It makes them look paranoid like Nixon.


----------



## Vaneyes

"It sure looks like something happened."

Yes, too much time 'tween NFC/AFC championship games and Super Bowl.

Right-on, Mr. Kraft, the Pats deserve apologies from journos, NFL, and a TC investigator or two.


----------



## Vaneyes

NFL is now investigating potentially a more serious illegal deed. The logo on the hat Marshawn Lynch wore yesterday.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/201...eastmode-hat-super-bowl-media-day-sources-say


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> NFL is now investigating potentially a more serious illegal deed. The logo on the hat Marshawn Lynch wore yesterday.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/201...eastmode-hat-super-bowl-media-day-sources-say


Hopefully they can see fit to wait to look into this alleged infraction (maybe the weather altered the official Seahawk logo, didn't officials check him before he went into the room, are we sure anything wrong even happened, maybe it was all just an innocent mistake, he forgot he had the hat on) until after the Super Bowl. We wouldn't want this to distract from the big game.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> NFL is now investigating potentially a more serious illegal deed. The logo on the hat Marshawn Lynch wore yesterday.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/201...eastmode-hat-super-bowl-media-day-sources-say


Lynch needs to figure out how to depict commercially the moving mound of tacklers he carries when he finishes runs. That guy does finish runs.


----------



## Vaneyes

After he scores, I do like his good old fashioned handshakes with teammates.


----------



## Vaneyes

Other than the NFL's deflated doping tests and deflated physics cards, nothing much happening. The Game coulda/shoulda been played today.


----------



## Vaneyes

"I'm here, but I told y'all I ain't got nothin' for yuh. So for the next 3 minutes I'll just be lookin' at y'all like y'all are lookin' at me."

- Marshawn Lynch, Yesterday


----------



## Skilmarilion

So, the game ain't far away. 

All I have to say is ...

Go 'hawks. :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog

I can't lose today. Being originally from Massachusetts, the Pats are my favorite NFL team. But Seattle is my second favorite team; I even wear a Seattle sports cap that I bought just before last year's SuperBowl. So no matter how it turns out, I'll be glad for the winner and a little sad for the loser. This is the only SuperBowl where I've been high on both teams.


----------



## Albert7

Pats are slowly falling apart during the second half.


----------



## Vaneyes

The pro football gods, in their wisdom, changed the ending.


----------



## Hmmbug

What an ending, though. One for the ages. And maybe the worst play call ever.


----------



## GreenMamba

So on the NFC side this year, we have the Cowboys big comeback against the Lions (the picked up PI flag), the Packers win over the 'Boys with the controversial Dez Bryant non-catch, the absolutely stunning GB-SEA game, and now Seattle losing like this.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, and I thought the Ravens had bad luck/calls in the past, but it was definitely the worst I've seen tonight. Poor Seattle, they literally had it if they only did the last play right. I guess I'm happy for Patriots/Brady for making history though. And I liked that Belichick did a shout-out to the Ravens when he said "Oh we weren't nearly as worried as when we were 14 points down with Baltimore" lol


----------



## Bulldog

Great game. If that last Seattle pass was successful, everyone would be saying that Seattle really fooled the Pats.


----------



## Albert7

Great game but the Seahawks messed up that final play . Coach had epic fail.

I probably should have stayed home and watched Morton Feldman LOL j/k. I really enjoyed the game.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

I wasn't going to watch it as I normally don't watch football, but I'm glad I did. What a twist ending.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wow, and I thought the Ravens had bad luck/calls in the past, but it was definitely the worst I've seen tonight. Poor Seattle, they literally had it if they only did the last play right.


I really wanted to SEA to win, but the Kearse catch was one of the luckiest plays I've ever seen.

This is my highly intelligent take on the end of the game:

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Skilmarilion

but seriously -- if only the 'hawks could get a bloody first down when they were up 24-14. Didn't Carroll get that, the only reason they had surged ahead with so many points was due to Wilson making big plays. 

They probably didn't bother to actually call a play for most of the runs in that game. Forget HB dive, HB sweep etc. etc. Dude just says "Lynch" to Wilson and then they'll pound him into the Pats D-line, irrespective of the situation. And yes the bloody irony is that very likely all Carroll / their OC had to do was utter "Lynch" one more time.

They deserved to lose. Their defense was poor for most of the game (save for the 3rd quarter), and Brady bailed them out with that horrible throw at the end of the 1st.

Just highly annoying that they couldn't realise how much success they were having when Wilson was given the chance to make plays.


----------



## Skilmarilion

also, it'd be nice if there was some competition for the Pats -- sometime soon? 

I mean obviously they were bound to win another one of these having dominated the worst division in football for a decade, and also at times a quite mediocre AFC as a whole. 

And yet they blew multiple chances by losing to inferior teams in the playoffs at home over these years. 

And they have to cheat. 

Seriously, they should have won 4 or 5 rings imo in the last decade.


----------



## Ukko

Aside from being glad for Brady, my take from the game is awe at the talents displayed by Wilson. He's a modern, improved version of Fran Tarkenton. The 'Hawks are paying him (relatively) peanuts, for shame.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Johnny Football" enters rehab.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Kivimees

I guess Vaneyes will be creating the 2015 version of this thread fairly soon. I didn't watch the final game - it was broadcast in the middle of the night, but I did see a couple of college games around the Christmas season and I'm happy to report that my understanding of the game has greatly improved. I understand the scoring system and their names (touchdown and field goal sound reasonable to me, why the two-point score is called a Safety eludes me). The penalties are still difficult to understand. Although pulling at the front of a player's helmet ("Facemasking"?) and "Offside" are obvious, others are a mystery, e.g. "Illegal use of the hands" really lets the imagination run wild. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> "Johnny Football" enters rehab.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


Right.

Who said the off-season isn't resounding joy?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kivimees said:


> I guess Vaneyes will be creating the 2015 version of this thread fairly soon. I didn't watch the final game - it was broadcast in the middle of the night, but I did see a couple of college games around the Christmas season and I'm happy to report that my understanding of the game has greatly improved. I understand the scoring system and their names (touchdown and field goal sound reasonable to me, why the two-point score is called a Safety eludes me). The penalties are still difficult to understand. Although pulling at the front of a player's helmet ("Facemasking"?) and "Offside" are obvious, others are a mystery, e.g. "Illegal use of the hands" really lets the imagination run wild. :tiphat:


My experience was that, once you begin to "get it", you can easily get hooked.

The NFL is a wonder of a pro league. The unpredictability it has is truly special.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Hawks OC says the buck doesn't stop with him. hee hee

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nbc-yahoo-sports/seahawks-offensive-coordinator-shifts-blame-of-costly-int-to-wide-receiver-163656544-nfl.htmlKivimees, thanks for tuning in. Keep on keepin' on. 2015 promises even more spectacular and not-so-spectacular surprises. NFL Commissioner Goodell's favoritism of team owners will continue to be under the journos microscope, as will edition two of College Football playoffs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The biggest mystery to me when I discovered the sport was why it was called 'football'! I'm guessing there was more actual kicking of the ball in the sport's formative years, as there used to be with Rugby Football - maybe Vaneyes or another of our knowledgeable gridiron friends can enlighten us?


----------



## Ukko

elgars ghost said:


> The biggest mystery to me when I discovered the sport was why it was called 'football'! I'm guessing there was more actual kicking of the ball in the sport's formative years, as there used to be with Rugby Football - maybe Vaneyes or another of our knowledgeable gridiron friends can enlighten us?


If you watch a good "defensive" game you will see a lot of the foot in football. The early game did not include the forward pass; hence, every game was more defensive.


----------



## Vaneyes

I think 'tween the lines says that Mr. "I'm just here, so I won't get fined" will not be back with the Seattle Seahawks.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...marshawn-lynch-talks-future-pete-carroll-says


----------



## Vaneyes

I think there's a lot of* foot* still in* football*. Each team carries a kicker and a punter. With kick-offs, FGs, PATs, punts, accidentally or not booted fumble recoveries, etc., there is the capability of seeing a lot of foot on the football. Particularly in a high-scoring game with a good mixture of TDs and FGs.


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> I think 'tween the lines says that Mr. "I'm just here, so I won't get fined" will not be back with the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...marshawn-lynch-talks-future-pete-carroll-says


Well, it's hard to keep a championship team intact; every player would like a pay increase after the ultimate success. However, I think it would be a very bad idea not to keep Lynch; he is the role-model for what the Hawks are as a team.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> Well, it's hard to keep a championship team intact; every player would like a pay increase after the ultimate success. However, I think it would be a very bad idea not to keep Lynch; he is the role-model for what the Hawks are as a team.


Lynch squeezing them for an extra mil and a half prior to this season, plus his various antics in-season, tell me he's toast.

Don't know what you mean by role-model. Can't see him being much of a lockerroom influence to the good. I don't think the team is loaded with jerks. Just Lynch and Sherman, unless I'm overlooking someone.

Sherman won't go. He's calmed down.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Lynch squeezing them for an extra mil and a half prior to this season, plus his various antics in-season, tell me he's toast.
> 
> Don't know what you mean by role-model. Can't see him being much of a lockerroom influence to the good. I don't think the team is loaded with jerks. Just Lynch and Sherman, unless I'm overlooking someone.
> 
> Sherman won't go. He's calmed down.


Far as I know, Lynch's "antics" were confined to fancy shoes and a reluctance to be a talking mannikin with the press. I suspect that his lockerroom influence is affected (positively) by his on-the-field performance.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ukko said:


> Far as I know, Lynch's "antics" were confined to fancy shoes and a reluctance to be a talking mannikin with the press. I suspect that his lockerroom influence is affected (positively) by his on-the-field performance.


You left out the pre-season mil and a half ploy.

Antics reflect badly on an organization. Severity of antics? I haven't heard of anything commendable that this guy does off the field. Perhaps a quiet and humble charity role? Not likely. I'm inclined to think that the antics we see, is only the tip of the iceberg.

All will be revealed soon enough. Paul Allen's money makes anyone quickly expendable.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> You left out the pre-season mil and a half ploy.
> 
> Antics reflect badly on an organization. Severity of antics? I haven't heard of anything commendable that this guy does off the field. Perhaps a quiet and humble charity role? Not likely. I'm inclined to think that the antics we see, is only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> All will be revealed soon enough. Paul Allen's money makes anyone quickly expendable.


I left it out because it is irrelevant. These people are paid - varying amounts - to play football. If the player stays out of jail, what he does or doesn't do off the field is also irrelevant. To me anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ukko said:


> I left it out because it is irrelevant. These people are paid - varying amounts - to play football. If the player stays out of jail, what he does or doesn't do off the field is also irrelevant. To me anyway.


I think it's most relevant. You don't, and that's fine.


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> Lynch squeezing them for an extra mil and a half prior to this season, plus his various antics in-season, tell me he's toast.
> 
> Don't know what you mean by role-model. Can't see him being much of a lockerroom influence to the good. I don't think the team is loaded with jerks. Just Lynch and Sherman, unless I'm overlooking someone.


You're overlooking WR Baldwin, the biggest jerk of all. Fake pooping at the SuperBowl? I'd fire that guy right away; he isn't even a very good wide receiver.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> You're overlooking WR Baldwin, the biggest jerk of all. Fake pooping at the SuperBowl? I'd fire that guy right away; he isn't even a very good wide receiver.


Right on, Bulldog. How could I forget that. The telecast's director acted pretty quick in choosing another camera shot.

The LB who was ejected maybe should be looked at, too, for jerk honors. Though, heat of the mind-blowing situation (2-yd INT and loss of game) must be considered.


----------



## Guest

I think we are past the heyday when pro athletes were sources of wonderment and people to revere on and off the field. Whether they ever deserved it is also up for debate. Sure, we can be impressed by the physical prowess and skill of some of these stars. But to look there for exemplars of moral forthrightness is ever more an exercise in futility. So calling out any for ridiculous behavior seems, ever more, rather absurd. Indeed, the entire pantheon of professional athletic stars seem to be autoiconoclastic - can I create a new word? In other words, they are their own destruction. Yeah, we like our Rudys, our Gippers, our Lou Gehrigs, etc. Those, sadly, are more the exceptions than the rules - probably explains why they stand out so much more in our minds. They have become, or always were, the exceptions that prove the rule. Pay anybody a salary that is vastly inflated compared to what they do, and you usually end up with bad behavior. No, the one doesn't necessarily cause the other, but there is a very high level of correlation. Typically it is seen in those who go from little to no income, to vast sums of money, in a very short period of time. Throw in fawning fans and analysts praising you to the heavens, thus creating a bit of a god complex as well, and voila - your typical overpaid sports star who acts like Lindsay Lohan on steroids.


----------



## Vaneyes

Malcolm Butler gets the truck.

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story...-patriots-plans-give-mvp-truck-malcolm-butler


----------



## elgar's ghost

DrMike said:


> I think we are past the heyday when pro athletes were sources of wonderment and people to revere on and off the field. Whether they ever deserved it is also up for debate. Sure, we can be impressed by the physical prowess and skill of some of these stars. But to look there for exemplars of moral forthrightness is ever more an exercise in futility. So calling out any for ridiculous behavior seems, ever more, rather absurd. Indeed, the entire pantheon of professional athletic stars seem to be autoiconoclastic - can I create a new word? In other words, they are their own destruction. Yeah, we like our Rudys, our Gippers, our Lou Gehrigs, etc. Those, sadly, are more the exceptions than the rules - probably explains why they stand out so much more in our minds. They have become, or always were, the exceptions that prove the rule. Pay anybody a salary that is vastly inflated compared to what they do, and you usually end up with bad behavior. No, the one doesn't necessarily cause the other, but there is a very high level of correlation. Typically it is seen in those who go from little to no income, to vast sums of money, in a very short period of time. Throw in fawning fans and analysts praising you to the heavens, thus creating a bit of a god complex as well, and voila - your typical overpaid sports star who acts like Lindsay Lohan on steroids.


This post made for depressing reading but it is symptomatic with prevailing trends in other sports, too. As far as I'm concerned, if the individual player cannot (or will not) shape up and treat the sport, club, media AND the paying public with respect then surely it's up to the people who employ him to sharply remind him that he is in a privileged position and to get his act together. Whether the buck stops with the coach or upstairs I wouldn't like to say, but there's no way George Halas or Vince Lombardi would have put up with this crap.


----------



## Vaneyes

Of course the ill-suited pro antics are groomed somewhere, and that somewhere's college football.

From antics to recruiting...

Some are trying to make a big deal out of Florida's Muschamp firing, which cost the Gators $6.3M and supposedly some recruits. Those recruits, they say, followed Muschamp to Auburn, where he's now DC. What was ever so great about Muschamp recruiting?

They rightly say that these recruits had not committed to any school. Leanings mean nothing. Re SEC these days, Auburn and Alabama are going to come out ahead of Florida every time. No spin needed, Florida will suffer for a few years yet.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial

Recruiting ranking currently has Auburn at #9 and Florida at #21. That ranking seems about right to me...Muschamp or no Muschamp effect.

Look at Ohio State. The National Champs can do no better than #6. Oregon, #16. Recruiting rankings, at best, are only estimates. Nothing's proven. Many don't work out.

http://247sports.com/Season/2015-Football/CompositeTeamRankings


----------



## Vasks

Vaneyes said:


> Recruiting rankings, at best, are only estimates. Nothing's proven. Many don't work out.


Right on!! My Noles are #2 in recruiting but I expect a down year with 2-3 regular season losses.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> This post made for depressing reading but it is symptomatic with prevailing trends in other sports, too. As far as I'm concerned, if the individual player cannot (or will not) shape up and treat the sport, club, media AND the paying public with respect then surely it's up to the people who employ him to sharply remind him that he is in a privileged position and to get his act together. Whether the buck stops with the coach or upstairs I wouldn't like to say, but there's no way George Halas or Vince Lombardi would have put up with this crap.


Do you really see anybody ever doing more than a slap on the wrist, especially if it is a star player? I mean, we live in an age where one of the venerated schools in college football, with one of its most storied and beloved coaches, was willing to shove a child molestation scandal under the rug, pass the buck, for fear of what it might do to the program.

It should be something better. It should be something more noble - and yes, this goes for more than just football. But it isn't. It is a business. First and last, that is what it is. We like to impart noble ideas to it - but it is a business. The players are employees. They are paid - some incredibly well, most decently.


----------



## Guest

And lookee there! Who is up at the top of the poll!


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> Right on!! My Noles are #2 in recruiting but I expect a down year with 2-3 regular season losses.


Texas State Bobcats, USF Bulls, Chattanooga Mocs, will ease Florida State's pain some.

Meanwhile, Alabama will try to hold it together against Middle Tennessee Blue Raiders, ULM Warhawks, Charleston Southern Buccaneers.


----------



## mmsbls

DrMike said:


> Do you really see anybody ever doing more than a slap on the wrist, especially if it is a star player? I mean, we live in an age where one of the venerated schools in college football, with one of its most storied and beloved coaches, was willing to shove a child molestation scandal under the rug, pass the buck, for fear of what it might do to the program.


Here's a fun story about how things used to be in certain places. In 1963 Bear Bryant suspended Joe Namath for the last 2 games of the season including the Sugar Bowl. Namath broke team rules by drinking beer. There was some discussion among the coaching staff about how to handle the incident. Apparently most coaches did not want to suspend Namath.

So Bryant gave Namath a choice. He told him he could be suspended for the remainder of the year or he could play in the Sugar Bowl. The one caveat was that if Namath choose to play, Coach Bryant would quit. No surprise about Namath's choice.


----------



## Vasks

Vaneyes said:


> Texas State Bobcats, USF Bulls, Chattanooga Mocs, will ease Florida State's pain some.


 But they will not put my butt in the stadium ;-)


----------



## Vaneyes

Pro fines have been announced. No, nothin' regarding deflategate.

Seahawks Baldwin's toilet humor elicited a $11,025 fine. SB ejection got Seahawks Irvin a $10,000 slap.

These and others...

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...x-fight-seattle-seahawks-new-england-patriots


----------



## Vaneyes

I guess Jerry Rice will lose his Hall of Fame membership, and Super Bowl titles for the 49'ers will be vacated.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Guest

Like I said before: it is no longer, if it ever was, an honorable profession that seeks to pit best against best and determine who is most worthy. It is a money-making exercise of mass-media entertainment, where the spectacle is the all, and the contestants seem more than willing to exploit any way of gaming the system to get a leg up. Penalties are not yet what they need to be to properly discourage cheating. Were they onerous enough, you would get teammates policing themselves.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re CF:

Kirby Hocutt is the latest addition to CFP Selection Committee.

http://www.collegefootballplayoff.com/selection-committee

Petrino in the spotlight again.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Vaneyes

Another somewhat slow CF newsday. haha

'College QB beats kid in hospital'

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ids-in-hospital-dominates-them-in-video-games


----------



## Vaneyes

As follows, correspondence regarding sports teams name changes. Likely a phony internet joke, but a good read anyway.

An e-mail sent to Clarence Page of the Chicago Tribune after an article he published concerning a name change for the Washington Redskins.

Dear Mr. Page…

I agree with our Native American population. I am highly insulted by the racially charged name of the Washington Redskins. One might argue that to name a professional football team after Native Americans would exalt them as fine warriors, but nay, nay. We must be careful not to offend, and in the spirit of political correctness and courtesy, we must move forward.

Let's ditch the Kansas City Chiefs, the Atlanta Braves and the Cleveland Indians. If your shorts are in a wad because of the reference the name Redskins makes to skin color, then we need to get rid of the Cleveland Browns.

The Carolina Panthers obviously were named to keep the memory of militant Blacks from the 60's alive. Gone. It's offensive to us white folk.

The New York Yankees offend the Southern population. Do you see a team named for the Confederacy? No! There is no room for any reference to that tragic war that cost this country so many young men's lives. 

I am also offended by the blatant references to the Catholic religion among our sports team names. Totally inappropriate to have the New Orleans Saints, the Los Angeles Angels or the San Diego Padres.

Then there are the team names that glorify criminals who raped and pillaged. We are talking about the horrible Oakland Raiders, the Minnesota Vikings, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and the Pittsburgh Pirates!

Now, let us address those teams that clearly send the wrong message to our children:

The San Diego Chargers promote irresponsible fighting or even spending habits. Wrong message to our children.

The New York Giants and the San Francisco Giants promote obesity, a growing childhood epidemic. Wrong message to our children.

The Cincinnati Reds promote downers/barbiturates. Wrong message to our children.

The Milwaukee Brewers. Well that goes without saying. Wrong message to our children.
​
So, there you go. We need to support any legislation that comes out to rectify this travesty, because the government will likely become involved with this issue, as they should. Just the kind of thing the do-nothing Congress loves.

As a diehard Oregon State fan, my wife and I, with all of this in mind, suggest it might also make some sense to change the name of the Oregon State women's athletic teams to something other than "the Beavers" (especially when they play Southern California. Do we really want the Trojans sticking it to the Beavers???)

I always love your articles and I generally agree with them.

As for the Redskins name I would suggest they change the name to the "Foreskins" to better represent their community, paying tribute to the dick heads in Congress.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Well done, Vaneyes. That is gold - one of the funniest things I've read for ages (especially the Washington name-change suggestion).


----------



## Skilmarilion

LOL.



Vaneyes said:


> ... the Los Angeles Angels ...


btw, this has to be the most idiotic name in any major league.

*The Angels The Angels.* Woohoo! 

Recent name changes in the NBA:

OKC Thunder = lousy.

NO Pelicans = lousy.

Charlotte Hornets = cool, except that it's still ridiculously confusing:

Charlotte Hornets --> Bobcats --> Hornets

New Orleans Hornets --> New Orleans / OKC Hornets --> New Orleans Hornets --> New Orleans Pelicans

Seattle SuperSonics --> New Orleans / OKC Hornets -- OKC Thunder

(and then there were rumours of the Kings relocating to Seattle to become the Sonics. Seattle SuperSonics --> OKC Thunder /// Sacramento Kings --> Seattle SuperSonics)

LMAO.


----------



## Vaneyes

New logo for Cleveland Browns creates Super Bowl talk. Not really.


----------



## Vaneyes

NCAA sanctions = Honorary degree

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...onorary-degree-university-southern-california


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> New logo for Cleveland Browns creates Super Bowl talk. Not really...


lol.

Some of the comments on ESPN are brutal.

Of course their new uniforms are supposed to be the real hype -- we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Some wild happenings have gone down this FA.

As a Rams fan I really, really like the Bradford/Foles deal. 

Not sure why PHI wouldn't just keep McCoy if they were going to get Murray. 

I'd worry about Suh doing a Haynesworth in Miami.

Nice move by SEA for Jimmy Graham, although I thought they could have kept Unger. 

Patrick Willis' retirement is a huge, huge blow for the Niners.

And once again ... bravo to the Browns for that Trent Richardson trade. Seriously bravo. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Niners sign Reggie Bush.


----------



## Bulldog

Skilmarilion said:


> Some wild happenings have gone down this FA.
> 
> As a Rams fan I really, really like the Bradford/Foles deal.
> 
> Not sure why PHI wouldn't just keep McCoy if they were going to get Murray.
> 
> I'd worry about Suh doing a Haynesworth in Miami.
> 
> Nice move by SEA for Jimmy Graham, although I thought they could have kept Unger.


It might be a nice move, but I'm not convinced. The knock on Graham is that he's "soft", and I agree with that view. Since Seattle is one of the toughest teams in the NFL, Graham will have to "man-up" or he won't last long.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Bulldog said:


> It might be a nice move, but I'm not convinced. The knock on Graham is that he's "soft", and I agree with that view. Since Seattle is one of the toughest teams in the NFL, Graham will have to "man-up" or he won't last long.


Yeah maybe, but his talent is unquestionable. If he does need any toughening up, Seattle is the place to sort that out for him.

I just look at it as getting a superstar offensive weapon for a pick that is almost a 2nd rounder. It's like the Harvin deal a couple of years ago, which helped win them the Super Bowl.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another CFP Committee move...this time, Archie Manning pulls the plug.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-college-football-playoff-selection-committee


----------

